# Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

Hallo!

ich habe in den letzten Monaten mit Besorgnis beobachtet, wie sich Politik, Wirtschaft und die Angler-Interessenvertreter bzgl. der Freizeitfischerei verhalten. Meine Erkenntnisse würde ich gerne mit Euch teilen und Eure Meinungen dazu lesen.

*Das Angeln auf Seebrücken ist beschränkt oder sogar ganz verboten:*

Wie kann es sein, dass man eine Gruppe von Bürgern von der Nutzung der Seebrücken ausschließen oder beschränken kann? Alle Seebrücken in Deutschland wurden mit Fördermitteln erstellt (bis auf die in Heringsdorf) und sind öffentliche Plätze, die die Allgemeinheit nutzen darf. Wenn also jeder Steuerzahler für die Seebrücken bezahlt hat und weiterhin zahlt, dann müsste er doch auch das Recht haben die Brücke jederzeit nutzen zu können. Es ist doch keine private Brücke, sondern gehört letzten Endes dem deutschen Volk. Ob ich von der Brücke aus Fische fange, dort spazieren gehe, auf einer Bank mein Mittagessen verzehre oder fotografiere müsste eigentlich unerheblich sein, solange ich dort nicht Straftaten oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten begehe.
Denn die Argumente für die Beschränkung oder sogar das Verbot von Anglern ist immer wieder die mögliche Beschädigung/Verschmutzung der Brücke und die mögliche Gefährdung Dritter durch mein Fanggerät.
Aber genau dieses würde doch z.B. innerhalb eines Ortes z.B. auf dem Gehweg von Ordnungsamt/Polizei entsprechend geahndet werden und man würde auch die Beseitigung des Schadens/der Verschmutzung dem Verursacher in Rechnung stellen. Warum also nicht auf Seebrücken?
Auch auf der Straße bin ich mit meinem Auto/Fahrrad doch ein ständiger Gefährder aller anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Gilt hier anderes Recht???

Diese Beschränkungen/Verbote sind aus meiner Sicht klare Verstöße gegen das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz § 1 Ziel des Gesetzes, Ziel des Gesetzes ist, Benachteiligungen aus Gründen der Rasse oder wegen der ethnischen Herkunft, des Geschlechts, der Religion oder Weltanschauung, einer Behinderung, des Alters oder der sexuellen Identität zu verhindern oder zu beseitigen. § 2 Anwendungsbereich, 8. den Zugang zu und die Versorgung mit Gütern und Dienstleistungen, die der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stehen, einschließlich von Wohnraum.
Im weitesten Sinne verstehe ich das so, dass ich mich also als Angler schlichtweg diskriminiert fühlen kann!

Noch schlimmer: Die Fördermittel sind doch gerade daran gebunden, dass sie nicht für Dinge genutzt werden dürfen, die Personengruppen diskriminieren. Gehen die Gemeinden, die die Verbote oder Beschränkungen aussprechen, nicht das Risiko ein, dass sie die Fördermittel wieder zurückzahlen müssen?

Wenn ich auf der Seebrücke das Geländer durch die immer wieder beobachteten eingeschnitzten Kerben beschädige, dann gehöre ich dafür bestraft und muss für die Beseitigung des Schadens aufkommen.
Wenn ich die Seebrücke z.B. durch das Schlachten von Fisch verschmutze, dann gehöre ich dafür bestraft und muss für die Beseitigung der Verschmutzung aufkommen.
Und auch wenn ich auf der Seebrücke jemand anderen mit meinem Fanggerät verletzte, dann gehöre ich dafür bestraft und muss für die beigebrachte Verletzung ein Schmerzensgeld o.ä. zahlen.

Ich frage mich also: Warum hat noch kein Anglerverein oder -verband gegen diese Verbote/Beschränkungen geklagt?


*Dorschbestände in der Nord- und Ostsee, Berufsfischer gg. Freizeitfischer:*

Seit 2017 gibt es das sogenannte Bag-Limit von 3 bzw. 5 maßigen Fischen pro Tag und Angler. Begründet wurde es durch die Aussagen eines Thünen-Instituts in Rostock, dass vorrechnete, dass die Freizeitangler so viel Dorsche entnehmen, dass sie der Berufsfischer ebenbürtig sind. Durch das Bag-Limit für Freizeitfischer wurde die geplante Fangquote für die Berufsfischerei verdreifacht! Der Leiter genau dieses Thünen-Institut Rostock ist Vorsitzender (2011-2016) des Technischen Beratenden Gremiums des Marine Stewardship Councils (MSC-Siegel) für nachhaltige Fischerei gewesen und Mitglied des Aufsichtsrates. Ich frage mich also, inwiefern profitiert das Thünen-Institut oder sogar dieser Leiter davon, dass mehr Dorsch von der Berufsfischerei in 2017 gefangen werden durfte, als eigentlich geplant. Und das mit dem MSC-Siegel Geld verdient wird, ist wohl unstrittig...

2015 war der Umsatz der Berufsfischerei mit gefangenem Dorsch aus der Nord- und Ostsee auch nicht viel höher als der Umsatz der deutschen Angelkutter. Da die Quote für die Berufsfischerei seitdem nach unten korrigiert wurde, kann man also davon ausgehen, dass ohne Bag-Limit der Umsatz der Angelkutter, den der Berufsfischerei sogar deutlich überholt hätte! In der Berufsfischerei arbeiten deutlich weniger Menschen, als die Anzahl, die von den Kuttertouren lebt oder leider muss man ja inzwischen sagen: lebte.
Die Fangmethoden der Berufsfischerei sind äußerst effektiv, radikal und unterliegen nicht der Auflage den Fisch direkt nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten. Fischen mit dem Schleppnetz und das Umrunden eines Schwarms mit einem Netz und absaugen der gefangenen Fische mit einer Art Riesenstaubsauger sind nur zwei Beispiele dafür.
Die Fangmethoden der Freizeitfischer sind dagegen ineffizient, absolut schonend und das waidgerechte Töten der Fische ist Gesetz.
Und ich glaube keiner denkt wirklich, dass die Freizeitangler den Dorschbestand mit Ihren Fangmethoden dezimiert haben, sondern die Vermutung doch sehr nahe liegt, dass einzig und allein die Berufsfischerei dafür verantwortlich ist.

Ich frage mich also: Warum wird diese kostbare natürliche Ressource Dorsch von der Berufsfischerei verramscht und nicht der kommerzielle Fang von Nord- und Ostsee-Dorsch einfach verboten und nur noch der Fang durch Freizeitfischer erlaubt. Alle Berufsfischer könnten ihre Schiffe für Angeltouren umrüsten und es würde aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, mehr Umsatz gemacht werden, obwohl viel weniger Dorsch entnommen wird. Schluss mit der Entnahme von nicht-laichfähigen Dorsch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Auf welche Seebrücke bezieht sich deine Frage denn? Ich angel öfter auf Seebrücken und immer Regelkonform.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Auf alle Seebrücken auf denen man zeitlich oder örtlich beschränkt oder gar nicht Angeln darf. Z.B. Graal-Müritz, Wustrow, Zingst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Es gibt zig Sachen, die mit öffentlichen Geldern gebaut werden und die dennoch nicht jedem Bürger zur Verfügung stehen.

Im Hochsommer möchte ich nicht zwischen den Touristen stehen und auswerfen müssen. Ich vermisse das nicht und freue mich über die Zeiten, zu denen Angeln erlaubt ist.


----------



## scripophix (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Alle gefährdenden Tätigkeiten sind dort untersagt, also Fahrrad fahren, skatern, schießen, fechten, Ball spielen, .... und eben auch angeln, da Angler beim Auswerfen die Seebrückennutzer gefährden.

Und das tun sie gehörig, keine Frage. Deshalb finde ich die sommerlichen Angelverbote durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

D.h. der kurze Moment beim Auswerfen der Angel ist für Dich so gefährlich, dass er verboten gehört?
Ich bin da anderer Meinung und komme da auf mein Beispiel mit dem Auto fahren zurück. Ich denke die potentielle Gefahr die ein Auto z.B. für Fußgänger bei erlaubten 50 km/h auf der Straße darstellt, ist deutlich höher, als die, das ich beim Auswerfen einen anderen Menschen verletze.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Wow ein Jahr hier angemeldet und das sind deine ersten Posts?

Manchmal wüsste ich gern wer hinter solchen Accounts wirklich steckt.


----------



## Dachfeger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> D.h. der kurze Moment beim Auswerfen der Angel ist für Dich so gefährlich, dass er verboten gehört?
> Ich bin da anderer Meinung und komme da auf mein Beispiel mit dem Auto fahren zurück. Ich denke die potentielle Gefahr die ein Auto z.B. für Fußgänger bei erlaubten 50 km/h auf der Straße darstellt, ist deutlich höher, als die, das ich beim Auswerfen einen anderen Menschen verletze.


Nicht der kurze Moment ist entscheidend, sonder derjenige welcher der die Rute schwingt.
Nasenbären gibt es überall(siehe  Rügendamm).
War doch schon immer so. Einige wenige beratungsresitente sorgen dafür das es alle trifft(Verbote).


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

yap,

leider gibt es immer ein paar pappnasen, die sich daneben benehmen,
und das fällt dann auf die anderen zurück.

bei den paar seebrücken , die ich kenne,
ist das angeln meist zur sommerzeit (juni-sept.) eingeschränkt bzw. verboten,
was ich auch verstehen kann, denn brandungszeit ist meist herbst
und und dann wieder im frühjahr, 
da hat man denn auch mehr vor "fragenden touris" seine ruhe 
im sommer  ist die brücke meist knallvoll.

bagaluten habe ich dort schon oft getroffen, aber auch das gegenteil mit 
ordentlichen angelkollegen und nettem plausch.

im übrigen fangen freizeitangler eben auch ihren teil fisch,
und deswegen ist eine beschränkung  bei niedrigen beständen auch sinnvoll.
(berufsfischerqoute wurde letztes jahr auch gesenkt, leider nicht in erforderlichem maße, was mehr als ärgerlich ist.)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe in den letzten Monaten mit Besorgnis beobachtet, wie sich Politik, Wirtschaft und die Angler-Interessenvertreter bzgl. der Freizeitfischerei verhalten. Meine Erkenntnisse würde ich gerne mit Euch teilen und Eure Meinungen dazu lesen.
> 
> ...



Das kann zb deswegen sein weil manche meinen mit dem Messer Kerben ins Geländer schnitzen zu müssen damit die Angeln besser stehen, oder die Fische auf den Planken ausnehmen müssen und es danach aussieht als hätte man ein totes Schwein dort liegen lassen....

 Es gibt so viele Bereiche wo geangelt werden durfte-an den Verboten sind meist die Angler selbst Schuld.


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

kannst dich ja gerne im sommer auf ne volle seebrücke stellen,

viel spass dabei...!

und ja, ich hinterlasse meinen angelplatz nicht wie einen saustall,
aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ok, von mir aus möge man sich über Angelverbote auf der Brücke X oder Y unterhalten.
Der Rest ( Baglimit etc.) ist für mich völlig unerfindlich. Selbst dem Themenersteller sollte aufgefallen sein, dass diese Dinge im AB seit Jahren unter verschiedenen Überschriften über unendlich viele Beiträge hoch und runter diskutiert wurden und werden. Wäre also irgendwie naheliegend, sich dort zu beteiligen, zumindest aber einzulesen. Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die diversen einschlägig engagierten User Bock darauf haben, ihre vielfältigen Beiträge wiederkäuend unter diesem Trööt nochmals zum besten zu geben.
Wo also liegt der Sinn (die Brücke mal ausgeschlossen)? Vielleicht gibt's ja ne halbwegs schlüssige Erklärung. Baglimit reloaded. Schon bei Matrix hat das nicht hingehauen...


----------



## rippi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> [...]
> Fahrrad fahren, Bogenschießen, Skaten, Kiten und Frisbees werfen auf der Brücke sind natürlich auch verboten, weil es mal jemand übertrieben hat. Immer wieder bestechende Logik.



Das ist der schlechteste Vergleich den ich jemals lesen musste. Welchen Zusammenhang hat das mit Angeln?


 P.S: Auch springen von der Brücke ist verboten.:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, ein Forum voller ehrenwerter und gänzlich unbescholtener Bürger, die immer unter den Verfehlungen anderer leiden müssen. Selber ist man selbstverständlich nie die Pappnase.


Dieser Reflex ist zwar bei allen Themen zu beobachten,
scheint mir bei Anglern aber besonders ausgeprägt zu sein.

Da gab es doch hier im Board so einen schönen Bericht,
eine Statistik über Vergehen in einem Bundesland,
die pöööhsen Gastangler überraschend gegen null,
aber die Einheimischen machte die Tabelle voll.
Was natürlich auch logisch ist, denn wo bricht man am ehesten die Regeln? 
>Da wo man sich auskennt und glaubt nicht erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ja, man könnte auch darauf hinweisen, das eine Seebrücke in der Regel ein Schiffanleger ist, ein Ort, an dem sich zur Saison hunderte von Leute aufhalten..........das es einen Eigentümer gibt, der über sein Eigentum und dessen Nutzung entscheidet.....

Aber manchmal ist das eben auch zu unnötig, da man davon ausgehen kann, das der TO nur auf Krawall aus ist.

Er sprach von Erkenntnissen, ich finde keine, also können sie mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich glaube, Du täuschst Dich. 
Auf abstrakterer Ebene geht es im Straßenrecht um die Abgrenzung zwischen Gemeinnutzung (im Rahmen des bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauchs) und Sondernutzung. Insoweit sind die genannten Fallgruppen unabhängig vom Einzelfall durchaus geeignete Fallbeispiele.


----------



## rippi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Den Vergleich habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, der stammt von einem Vorredner aber eine ganzes Thema lesen bevor man sich äußert scheint inzwischen nicht mehr angesagt.
> Nichts desto trotz sind so manche Regeln einfach sinnvoll, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Hää, der Vergleich stammt von dir? Vorher hatte doch niemand andere Brückenaktivitäten genannt?


----------



## rippi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich beziehe mich nicht auf die Gefährdung, sondern auf die Tatsache, dass du verglichen hast, dass diese Tätigkeiten genauso wie das angeln von vornherein verboten war. Dem ist bei einen Großteil der Seebrücken nicht so, sondern das Angeln wurde aufgrund von Verfehlungen der Angler verboten. 

 Wir reden aneinander vorbei oder?


----------



## rippi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Gibt genug Brücken bei denen ganzjähriges Angelverbot besteht.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ok, von mir aus möge man sich über Angelverbote auf der Brücke X oder Y unterhalten.
> Der Rest ( Baglimit etc.) ist für mich völlig unerfindlich. Selbst dem Themenersteller sollte aufgefallen sein, dass diese Dinge im AB seit Jahren unter verschiedenen Überschriften über unendlich viele Beiträge hoch und runter diskutiert wurden und werden. Wäre also irgendwie naheliegend, sich dort zu beteiligen, zumindest aber einzulesen. Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die diversen einschlägig engagierten User Bock darauf haben, ihre vielfältigen Beiträge wiederkäuend unter diesem Trööt nochmals zum besten zu geben.
> Wo also liegt der Sinn (die Brücke mal ausgeschlossen)? Vielleicht gibt's ja ne halbwegs schlüssige Erklärung. Baglimit reloaded. Schon bei Matrix hat das nicht hingehauen...



Sorry, das dich nicht interessiert, was andere denken oder von den vielen Diskussionen über "Baglimit etc." für sich als Betroffener mitgenommen haben bzw. selbst für eine Meinung gebildet haben.

Ich finde z.B. sehr interessant, wie man durch einfache Recherche im Internet den Zusammenhang zwischen Bag-Limit - Thünen-Institut - MSC - zeitgleichen Leiter des Thünen-Instituts und Vorstand des MSC herstellen kann und dann eins und eins zusammenzählt. Die Presse scheint diese Zusammenhänge jedenfalls nicht zu erkennen...


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Wir verbieten doch auch nicht das Autofahren, weil 2 Spinner mit 170 km/h durch die Berliner Innenstadt rasen und einen unbeteiligten Menschen ermorden.

Und wenn ich auf der Seebrücke zum Wurf ausholen will, vergewissere ich mich vorher, das ich freie Bahn habe und werfe erst dann.

Es kann doch nicht akzeptabel sein, dass jeder Angler von vornherein als Rowdy abgestempelt wird, ohne das er dieses Fehlverhalten jemals bewiesen hat.

Wer sich falsch verhält, kann doch dafür auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Aber ich kann doch nicht für das Verhalten eines anderen bestraft bzw. pauschal vorverurteilt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Wer ist denn wirklich verantwortlich für die Angelverbote? Ich sag nur Timmendorfer Strand/ PETA....

Fragt mal an den Küsten in den Gemeinden mit Angelverboten nach, wie diese Verbote zustande gekommen sind.

In Grömitz haben sich zum Beispiel die Hochzeitsgesellschaften beschwert...

In Niendorf Spaziergänger... 

Ich habe mal bei den Gemeinden angefragt, wie viele Beschwerden zum Angelverbot notwendig waren. Konnte man mir nicht beantworten. Also ruft man da eventuell 3 mal an und zack sind wir raus! Ob mal jemand versucht hat, die Angelverbote wieder rückgängig zu machen? 

Wie oft stand ich als kleiner Junge im Urlaub an Molen und auf Seebrücken und habe Fische gefangen...Das war soooo schön!

Heute sitzen die Kids da auf Bänken und schauen auf Ihr Smartphone. Ja, so ändern sich die Zeiten.

Und das Hans Albers Beschränkungen für Angler gut findet- darauf möchte ich nicht mehr eingehen...Gefühlte tausendmal habe ich den Unsinn des Baglimit hier und an anderen Stellen in den weiten des WWW erklärt! #q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und ein paar interessiert das Baglimit schon...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iemj-zp9IxA


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

wo ist denn nun das problem, das im sommer das angeln auf einigen brücken verboten ist,
bzw. eingeschränkt (zb. nur nachts im hochsommer). 
wer stellt sich da im sommer schon hin,wenn die brücke eh voll ist, 
zumal brandungszeit eh erst später losggeht.. ??

denke mal eher, das liegt an den gemeinden, 
die die vielen sommertouristen nicht vergraulen  wollen ( weil auch abhängig) ,
 und dabei die angler eingeschränken.
(nicht nur peta !!)

molen ist wieder ein ganz anderes thema, 
da spielen dann oft auch die hafen gesellschaft/stadt und segler zb. eine rolle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie oft stand ich als kleiner Junge im Urlaub an Molen und auf Seebrücken und habe Fische gefangen...Das war soooo schön!



Eventuell hätte ich ergänzen sollen, dass dort - wo ich als kleiner Junge geangelt habe - auch heute noch Touristen und Segler unterwegs sind. Die habe ich also zumindest nicht verschreckt....

Nur die Angler sind weg!


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Und das Hans Albers Beschränkungen für Angler gut findet- darauf möchte  ich nicht mehr eingehen...Gefühlte tausendmal habe ich den Unsinn des  Baglimit hier und an anderen Stellen in den weiten des WWW erklärt!


auch wieder die pauschalkeule rausgeholt...


ich finde alle beschränkungen für angler gut,
ja nee... is klar.

ich  hab geschrieben, das reduzierte bestände
auch von anglern in einem maße befischt werden,
welches einen einfluss hat.

(ja ich weiss, sind die berufsfischer, die den kahn zum absaufen bringen)


aber immer schön schwarz /weiss..... gähn


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> wo ist denn nun das problem, das im sommer das angeln auf einigen brücken verboten ist,
> bzw. eingeschränkt (zb. nur nachts im hochsommer).
> wer stellt sich da im sommer schon hin,wenn die brücke eh voll ist,
> zumal brandungszeit eh erst später losggeht.. ??
> ...


Das man nur nachts auf der Seebrücke angeln darf gilt z.B. auf einigen Brücken ganzjährig!
Wenn die Hornhechtsaison beginnt, stehen z.B. viele Angler "illegal" tagsüber auf der Seebrücke Wustrow, obwohl gerade erfahrungsgemäß viele Touristen sich das Spektakel anschauen und ich habe noch nie auch nur ein negativen Kommentar eines Touristen gehört!
Und mein Problem ist, dass ich mich schlicht diskriminiert fühle.

Die letzte Rute raus-Sendung war in Florida. Interessant, dass es dort Seebrücken gibt, die sogar extra für Angler errichtet wurden, nicht nur für die Einheimischen, nein, auch für die angelnden Touristen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> im übrigen fangen freizeitangler eben auch ihren teil fisch,
> und deswegen ist eine beschränkung  bei niedrigen beständen auch sinnvoll.



Das Thema ist u.a. das Baglimit und Du findest Beschränkungen bei niedrigen Beständen auch sinnvoll! Bedeutet für mich, dass Du das Baglimit sinnvoll findest (also Beschränkungen).

Ich finde das Baglimt Scheixxe und dazu stehe ich. Mir geht es aber nicht um die Zahl der Fische die ich fangen (behalten) darf, sondern um das Baglimit (Thema hier). Ja, ich bin gegen DAS Baglimit!


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> und Du findest Beschränkungen bei niedrigen Beständen auch sinnvoll!


yap ...
warum denn sonst ,
etwa "bei hohen beständen".. ??? 


es ist mir schon klar, warum das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist,
daran sind bestimmt nicht die angler schuld.

aber auch sie entnehmen bio masse in einem nicht
unbeträchtlichem ausmass.


das damit die bestände  sich alleine dadurch nicht wieder erholen ist
auch klar , da brauch es ein bestandsschutz mangement das langzeitlich ausgelegt 
ist in verbindung mit schutzzeiten /gebieten etc..

(ich gehe übrigens trotz baglimit immer noch gerne an der ostsee angeln)


aber die baglimit diskussion hatten wir hier wirklich zu genüge,
und ich habe das nur kurz  in bezug auf den  thread ersteller erwähnt.


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Wenn die Hornhechtsaison beginnt, stehen z.B. viele Angler "illegal" tagsüber auf der Seebrücke


das ist wohl von gemeinde zu gemeinde verschieden, 
denn woanders kann man noch bis in zb. anfang juni tagsüber angeln auf der brücke.


weiss nicht was da vorgefallen ist in wustrow,
kenne nur manchmal das gedrängel am brückenkopf von
angelspezis, wo ich dann selber keine lust mehr habe dort zu angeln.


----------



## Bratfischangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Kurzer Einwurf, nix Dorsch, nix oder kaum was mit der Angel zu bekommen, weil nix Dorsch da. Wenn man eh kaum Dorsch fängt und fangen kann bringt das Bagl.... nix. Gar nix, was bringt dies somit? Genau nix. Ausser vielleicht das geringe Erwartungen schon vorher auf fast Null gefahren werden.....


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

dann fahre ich gar nicht erst zum angeln los...


oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Bratfischangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Doch, natürlich. Nur nicht mehr an die Ostsee.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und das ist für Euch akzeptabel?

Nach Norwegen fahren zu müssen, um brauchbare Dorsche fangen zu können, weil eine kleine Gruppe von Profitgeiern ihr Geschäft bis zum bitteren Ende betreibt...

Hier trifft wohl die Weissagung der Cree zu, die sich schon Greepace zu Nutze gemacht hat:

_„Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet Ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.“_

Armes Deutschland


----------



## Bratfischangler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Norwegen? Mein Ziel war immer eher der Wittling, aber unter den gen Vorraussetzungen will ich da nicht mehr hin. Wenn ein Bundesland so hirnrissige Werbung betreibt, gebe ich mein Geld woanders aus. Ich brauche keinen Dorsch auf meinem Teller.... Pferd mag ich auch und das Hähnchen des Meeres gibts auch in der Nordsee


----------



## Fruehling (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> ...Pferd mag ich auch und das Hähnchen des Meeres gibts auch in der Nordsee



Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden! |bigeyes

rollin rollin rollin


----------



## smithie (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> das damit die bestände  sich alleine dadurch nicht wieder erholen ist
> auch klar , da brauch es ein bestandsschutz mangement das langzeitlich ausgelegt
> ist in verbindung mit schutzzeiten /gebieten etc..


Das trifft sich dann ja ganz gut für Dich, dass das fast 1:1 mit der Formulierung im Koalitionsvertrag zum "Management der Freizeitfischerei" übereinstimmt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> aber auch sie entnehmen bio masse in einem nicht
> unbeträchtlichem ausmass.
> 
> 
> ...



Und daran merkt man, dass Du Dich nie ernsthaft/ intensiv/ ausreichend mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast!


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> ......
> 
> aber auch sie entnehmen bio masse in einem nicht
> unbeträchtlichem ausmass.
> ...



Räusper......behauptete doch gleich noch wer basierend auf welcher wohl eher nicht verlässlichen Grundlage?

Und die Erreichung des Zieles dürfte durch eine bloße Umverteilung statt tatsächlichem Verzicht nicht erreichbar sein!

Hatten wird aber alles schon!


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Mal ganz allgemein zu Verboten: 
Rechtfertig denn das Verhalten Einzelner als ultima ratio grundsätzlich den Ausschluß einer ganzen Gruppe? Oder gibt es da vllt erst einmal mildere Mittel zur Einschränkung von Freiheiten!
Das kann man natürlich am Beispile des Angelns an bzw von einer Seebrücke herrlich abarbeiten!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Räusper......behauptete doch gleich noch wer basierend auf welcher wohl eher nicht verlässlichen Grundlage?
> 
> Und die Erreichung des Zieles dürfte durch eine bloße Umverteilung statt tatsächlichem Verzicht nicht erreichbar sein!
> 
> Hatten wird aber alles schon!



Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann und mit offenen Augen durch die Welt geht erkennt, dass u.a. die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee massiv überfischt sind. Eine Fangquote macht also generell erst mal viel Sinn, um die Bestände langfristig zu erhalten und zu stärken. Das Problem am derzeitigen Baglimit ist doch nicht das Limit an sich, sondern die gleichzeitige Verlagerung der Fangvolumen hin zu den Berufsfischern. Es wird im Endeffekt also kein Dorsch weniger entnommen als vor der Quote.


----------



## Fruehling (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Was man auf die Schnelle dazu findet:


https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...ch-fangquote-2017-fangbegrenzung-fuer-angler/

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...essen-sich-auf-weitere-massnahmen-einstellen/

https://www.praxis-meerforelle.de/fangquote-fuer-dorsch/

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/Neue-Ostsee-Fangquoten-Fischer-fordern-Geld,fischfangquote102.html

http://www.ploetzlichwissen.de/tag/freizeitfischer/


Von Verlagerung der Fangvolumina hin zu den Berufsfischern steht nirgends was.


----------



## Fruehling (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Na wenn das da so steht, wird es wohl stimmen.|kopfkrat...



Wo, außer hier, steht denn was anderes?


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Sie meinen damit, dass die Fangquote der Fischerei 2017 nur um 56% gesenkt wurde, statt der von der Wissenschaft geforderten 88%. Man muss dabei berücksichtigen, dass die Quote in den letzten 5-10 Jahren insgesamt um etwa 80 % gesenkt wurde. Die Politik hat dann entschieden, das es aufgrund der schlechten Bestandssituation nun an der Zeit ist auch die Angler mit einzubeziehen, um eine gewissen Verteilungsgerechtigkeit zu erreichen (Was sicher diskutabel ist). Durch das Bag-Limit musste dann die Quote 2017 halt nur um 56% reduziert werden (wie gesagt, insgesamt sind wir aber bei etwa 80% in den letzten Jahren). Wenn man sich also die letzten Jahre anguckt, wurde die Fangmenge der Fischerei um 80% reduziert und die der Angler circa um 30% (basierend auf den 900 t, die hier immer wieder genannt werden). Dazu sollte man aber noch berücksichtigen, das die Fischereiquote fix ist (wenn die Quote erreicht ist, müssen alle aufhören), die Angler aber nur indirekt beschränkt sind, d.h. wenn es plötzlich mehr Angler gäbe oder diese einfach öfter los gehen, steigt die Fangmenge trotz des Bag-Limits theoretisch an.


----------



## Fruehling (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und aus dieser Mücke wurde und wird hier seit geraumer Zeit ein derartiger Elefant gemacht?

Laichzeit hatte das mal in ähnlicher Form zusammengefaßt und wurde anschließend verbal demontiert. Mal schauen, was aus deinem Beitrag wird, Flatfish86...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Na wenn das da so steht, wird es wohl stimmen.|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, was das mit Baglimits oder Seebrücken zu tun hat, ich würde so gerne argumentativ einsteigen|bla:


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn man schon das Unwort Verteilungsgerechtigkeit bemüht, dann auch richtig eingeordnet. An dieser Stelle wird dann ganz automatisch aus der Mücke der Elefant. Verteilungsgerechtigkeit bemisst sich nicht daran, wer wieviel Fisch fangen darf, sondern welcher gesamtwirtschaftliche Nutzen dahinter steht. Der Maßstab bei der nachhaltigen Nutzung von natürlichen Ressourcen kann doch nur der größtmögliche Nutzen für die Gesamtbevölkerung sein. Thünen spricht hier von 176 Mio durch Meeresangler. Der Umsatz der kommerziellen Fischer mit Ostseedorsch entspricht bei den derzeitigen Quoten ca. 1,5 Mio. Der Elefant, ist der Niedergang der angeltouristischen Infrastruktur an den Küsten, den am Ende wieder die Allgemeinheit teuer bezahlen wird.



Des wegen ja auch mein Satz in Klammern dahinter...

Ich lehne mich jetzt aber noch weiter aus dem Fenster |supergri. Unabhängig davon ob das Bag-Limit dem Dorsch hilft oder nicht, hat es meiner Meinung nach 2 positive Aspekte hervorgebracht!
1. Die Ressource Meeresfisch bzw. Fisch allgemein hat in der Wahrnehmung der Angler nochmal an Wert gewonnen (und damit auch in gewissen Maße das Umweltbewußtsein), was ich grundsätzlich gut finde, da Fisch eine begrenzte und kostbare Ressource ist und wir Angler die tolle Möglichkeit haben uns damit selbst einzudecken.
2. Es hat einen Anstoß gegeben (s. Anglerdemo etc.) das sich die Angler mal mehr zusammenraufen und es vielleicht hinsichtlich einer besseren Interessensvertretung Fortschritte gibt. Früher oder später werden wir es nämlich mit viel schwerwiegenderen Themen zu tun bekommen als ein Bag-Limit s. PETA oder NATURA2000.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Ja ist anscheinend zu kompliziert, wer gibt schone gerne zu sich ständig hinter die Fichte führen zu lassen. Jahrzehnte zu hohe Quoten festlegen, deren Einhaltung nicht kontrollieren, Beifang und upgrading ohne Ende, Verteidigung schädlicher Fangmethoden und dann die örtliche Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung die Zeche zahlen lassen. Alles wie immer.



Ne ist kompliziert. Dein Beitrag, den ich zitiert habe, war nichts anderes als das von der kritisierte "Stammtischgeschwätz " und komplett  ot.


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Und daran merkt man, dass Du Dich nie ernsthaft/ intensiv/ ausreichend mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast!                                                                                                _____


ja ....herr professor "ich weiss alles besser"...


was stimmt denn an meinen aussagen  nicht?


- das die bestände überfischt sind ?
-das angler auch einen einfluss darauf haben aufgrund ihres fangs ?
-das ein langzeitliches mangement dem dorsch helfen könnte ?


mann mann mann...


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich. Nur nicht mehr an die Ostsee.





du hast meine ironie anscheinend nicht verstanden...


macht nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> ja ....herr professor "ich weiss alles besser"...
> 
> 
> was stimmt denn an meinen aussagen  nicht?
> ...



Was ändert das jetzige Baglimit daran?

Können Angler alleine den Dorschbestand dezimieren?

Das es bereits ein Managemnet gibt?

Das die westliche Ostsee aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wie bereits beschrieben zu klein für Schutzgebiete als Instrument des Fischereimanagement ist?

Brauchst du noch mehr Infos von einem der es wirklich besser weiß?


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

also du willst ernsthaft behaupten angler haben keinen einfluss auf den dorschbestand, ja ??

bestandsmanagement bedeuted nicht nur schutzzonen,
sondern auch langzeitliche schutzzeiten ( hatte ich auch so geschriében)
damit sich die bestände erholen können.


hatte nie geschrieben, das angler  alleine den dorschbestand dezemieren,
aber hast du wohl einfach für dich so interpretiert.
(ist aber nicht mein fehler)


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo,

gerade in den Nachrichten gekommen, Barbara Hendricks gehört nicht mehr der neuen Regierung an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade in den Nachrichten gekommen, Barbara Hendricks gehört nicht mehr der neuen Regierung an.
> 
> ...


Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob es aufwärts geht, oder weiter bergab. Flasbarth wird doch sicherlich weiter Staatssekräter im BMUB bleiben,...|kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob es aufwärts geht, oder weiter bergab. Flasbarth wird doch sicherlich weiter Staatssekräter im BMUB bleiben,...|kopfkrat



sehr wahrscheinlich sogar, schließlich ist er Beamter


----------



## TeeHawk (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

_Als Nachfolgerin für Hendricks wird nach Informationen unserer Redaktion die frühere NRW-Wissenschaftsministerin und derzeitige NRW-Generalsekretärin Svenja Schulze gehandelt._ (Quelle: RP-Online)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svenja_Schulze

wird wohl die Zukunft zeigen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

sie ist NABU-Mitglied, dass lässt nichts Gutes erhoffen:c


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> _Als Nachfolgerin für Hendricks wird nach Informationen unserer Redaktion die frühere NRW-Wissenschaftsministerin und derzeitige NRW-Generalsekretärin Svenja Schulze gehandelt._ (Quelle: RP-Online)
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svenja_Schulze
> 
> wird wohl die Zukunft zeigen...


 
Ist auf jeden Fall auch NABU-Mitglied.
Wird Flasbarth sie wohl vorgeschlagen haben. 
Alles Vitamin-B Mischpoke....


----------



## TeeHawk (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Man fragt sich wirklich, was qualifiziert jemanden für die Position des Umweltministers? Eine fachliche Qualifikation wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

NABU-Mitgliedschaft reicht als Quali.
Somit hat Marionettenspieler Flassbarth ne neue Puppe im Angebot


----------



## Ørret (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich hoffe da auf Miersch.....scheint das geringere Übel zu sein


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap ...
> warum denn sonst ,
> etwa "bei hohen beständen".. ???
> 
> ...



Du hast schon von Schutzgebieten geschrieben....

Übrigens auch von Schonzeiten- für die Freizeitfischerei auch eher schädlich als nützlich.   

Angler haben keinen Einfluss auf den SSB! Dorschbestände erholen sich unter normalen Bedingungen jährlich um ca.30%. Der SSB liegt bei 28000 Tonnen. Wir entnehmen 10% ohne Baglimit. Also hätten wir einen Zuwachs. Würde die Politik also die Fischerei nachhaltig planen, würden die Bestände immer im SSB sein. Also haben wir keinen Einfluss auf den Bestand. Wir entnehmen zwar Dorsch, jedoch zu wenig, um die Bestände negativ zu beeinflussen. Nur darum geht es, wenn wir von Einfluss auf die Bestände reden, nämlich um eine negative Entwicklung!

Das ist die Kurzfassung vom Smartphone geschrieben....


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da auf Miersch.....scheint das geringere Übel zu sein



scheint so, aber ob Flassbarth mit dem einverstanden ist?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sie ist NABU-Mitglied, dass lässt nichts Gutes erhoffen:c



Ein Blick ins Internet genügt: http://www.svenja-schulze.de/meldung.php?meldung=3531&page=53 

Zitat:
"Der Kormoran fällt unter die Artenschutzvorschriften von Bund und EU. Sein Abschuss ist also nicht nur rechtswidrig, sondern auch kurzsichtig?, so die SPD-Abgeordnete Svenja Schulze zum Vorhaben des Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministers Uhlenberg die bedrohten Vögel flächendeckend in NRW zum Abschuss freizugeben."
...
"Die Population reguliert sich selbst ? das ist doch bekannt?, zeigte sich Schulze verständnislos und wirft dem Minister Populismus vor: "*Wer Artenschutz hinter die Interessen der Angler- und Fischerlobby stellt bedient nur dumpfe Ressentiments und handelt populistisch.?*"

Fachlicher Durchblick war jedenfalls nicht ausschlaggebend bei der Besetzung. #h


----------



## Laichzeit (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Angler und Fischereilobby?|kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da auf Miersch.....scheint das geringere Übel zu sein


Miersch??


----------



## Rheinangler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Oh Gott oh Gott,

da kommen wir ja vom Regen in die Sintflut... Die Schulze scheint ja nochmal ne ganz andere Marke zu sein. 

Nicht nur unwissend sondern auch noch fanatisch verblendet. Die Groko kotzt mich immer mehr an #q#q#q


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Gut, sie erkennt eine Lobbyarbeit für Angler- und Fischerei, Ironie aus. Schlecht: ja schlechter kann es nicht kommen. Wenn man das liest, dann gute Nacht. Da kannst Du braun, schwarz, gelb wählen wie Du willst, alles umsonst, am Ende bekommen wir wieder so eine grün-rote Nabutante. So langsam verzweifle ich auch....


----------



## Ørret (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



smithie schrieb:


> Miersch??





http://m.haz.de/Nachrichten/Politik...thias-Miersch-als-Umweltminister-im-Gespraech


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Internet genügt: http://www.svenja-schulze.de/meldung.php?meldung=3531&page=53
> 
> Zitat:
> "Der Kormoran fällt unter die Artenschutzvorschriften von Bund und EU. Sein Abschuss ist also nicht nur rechtswidrig, sondern auch kurzsichtig?, so die SPD-Abgeordnete Svenja Schulze zum Vorhaben des Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministers Uhlenberg die bedrohten Vögel flächendeckend in NRW zum Abschuss freizugeben."
> ...



Damit hätte tibulski's angeblich neu ausgerichteter DAFV doch schon mal eine prima "Politische Fachkompetenz oder  durchideologisierter NABU Blindgänger?" Steilvorlage zum warmlaufen..

Aber nach dem bisher erlebten, wäre selbst dieser Herr dem DAFV Lobbytechnisch überlegen :

https://youtu.be/XwphE9q8ddA

Du lieber Himmel..was hätte der wohl 
zu Sozi UND Nabu gesagt ? [emoji23]


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Für mich möchte ich hier heute ein persönliches Fazit bzgl. des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee ziehen:

Der kommerzielle Fischfang auf Dorsch ist mit den derzeitigen Methoden unkontrollierbar, da keine nachhaltigen Quoten festgelegt werden können.

Wenn man sich die Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre zu diesem Thema ansieht, muss man feststellen, dass die Wissenschaft gar nicht in der Lage war und ist Aussagen über den tatsächlichen Bestand zu treffen, weil sie eben nicht in der Lage ist, zuverlässige Zahlen zu ermitteln. Diese benötigt man aber zwingend, um eine Quote für eine nachhaltige Befischung des Dorschbestandes festlegen zu können.

Das der Bestand in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten stark reduziert wurde steht wohl unbestritten fest.

Das die Größe der gefangenen Dorsche in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten ebenfalls stetig abgenommen hat, steht wohl auch unbestritten fest.

Das der in der westlichen Ostsee durch die Berufsfischerei gefangene Dorsch für die Versorgung der Bevölkerung keinerlei Rolle mehr spielt, steht wohl unbestritten ebenfalls fest.

Das der durchschnittliche Preis pro Kilo Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee zu dem die Händler/Industrie den Fischern den Dorsch bei größeren Tagesfangmengen abnehmen zwischen 0,60 € und 1 € ist, steht auch fest.

Der Endkunde zahlt durchschnittlich 8 € pro Kilo.

Die staatlichen Investitionen in die Forschung und Überwachung bzgl. der Dorschquote, also ihrer Einhaltung, übersteigt bei weitem die Summe, die man der Berufsfischerei zahlen müsste, um ihnen ihre Fangquoten für Dorsch über Jahre abzukaufen und dadurch die kommerzielle Fischerei auf Dorsch auszuschließen.

Die Freizeitfischerei fängt seit Jahrzehnten annähernd die selbe Menge Dorsch pro Jahr durch ihre deutlich ineffektiveren Methoden. Nur durch den Niedergang des Dorschbestandes steht sie inzwischen in erheblicher Konkurrenz zu der Berufsfischerei, weil einfach nicht mehr genügend Dorsch existiert. Um dies zu verdeutlichen: Wenn früher die Berufsfischerei 10mal soviel Dorsch gefangen hat, wie die Freizeitfischerei, dann war das Verhältnis 9:1. Inzwischen fängt sie nur noch doppelt soviel Dorsch, also 2:1 und nimmt die Freizeitfischerei daher als Konkurrenten überhaupt erst wahr.

Für mein Verständnis gibt es daher nur eine Lösung, wenn man den Dorschbestand zukünftig nachhaltig befischen möchte:

-> Verbot der kommerziellen Fischerei auf Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee für mehrere Jahre

-> Die betroffenen Anrainerstaaten kaufen den Berufsfischern für die Zeit des Verbotes jährlich die letzte, ihnen vor dem Verbot zugeteilte, Quote ab. Quasi als Entschädigung.

-> Ein Bag-Limit von 10 Fischen pro Tag und eine Schonzeit für Februar/März für die Freitzeitfischerei wird für die Zeit des Verbotes aufrecht erhalten, um dem Dorschbestand ein schnelleres Wachstum zu ermöglichen.

-> solange die Wissenschaft keine Methode findet, zuverlässige Zahlen zu ermitteln, um daraus zuverlässige Aussagen zu treffen, wird nach dem Verbot nur eine Quote für den kommerziellen Dorschfang festgelegt, die auf gar keinen Fall den Bestand gefährden kann.

-> Das Bag-Limit für die Freizeitfischerei wird nach dem Verbot aufgehoben.

So würde die Berufsfischerei weiter existieren können, der Dorsch würde sich erholen und die Freizeitfischerei und vor allem der Betrieb der Angelkutter wäre gesichert. Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee würde nur noch in geringen, nicht schädlichen Mengen entnommen werden und pro Kilo sicherlich einen deutlich höheren Umsatz für Berufsfischer bzw. weiterhin einen höheren Geldeinsatz der Anlger pro Kilo geangelten Dorsch in Kutter, Angelequipment, Köder, Übernachtung, etc. erzielen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Für mich möchte ich hier heute ein persönliches Fazit bzgl. des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee ziehen:
> 
> Der kommerzielle Fischfang auf Dorsch ist mit den derzeitigen Methoden unkontrollierbar, da keine nachhaltigen Quoten festgelegt werden können.
> 
> ...



Gut das wir dies nun nach 9 Seiten zusammengefasst bekommen haben zum 100 mal mittlerweile?
Alles ist bereits zig mal niedergeschrieben wie analysiert worden.


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Gut das wir dies nun nach 9 Seiten zusammengefasst bekommen haben zum 100 mal mittlerweile?
> Alles ist bereits zig mal niedergeschrieben wie analysiert worden.



Sorry, aber ich bin immer dankbar, wenn ich mal eine Zusammenfassung finde, da es doch häufig abschreckt, sich in einen 100 Seiten langen Forumsbeitrag einzulesen.
Außerdem denke ich, dass solange wie das Thema aktuell ist, jeder Beitrag willkommen sein sollte.

Z.B. werde ich mich in meinem Angelverein nun bemühen Druck auf den LAV auszuüben und meinen Kameraden vorher zu erläutern, warum etwas passieren muss. Bei einem Altersdurchschnitt von über 50 in unserem Verein, kann sich nicht jeder Kamerad hier informieren, weil er dazu einfach nicht in der Lage ist. Im Gegenteil, er kann sich nur mit den einseitigen Informationen versorgen, die er aus der Presse entnehmen kann. Auch eine Spende an Anglerdemo sollte diskutiert werden, da ich deren Engagement für äußerst förderungswürdig halte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre zu diesem Thema ansieht, muss man feststellen, dass die Wissenschaft gar nicht in der Lage war und ist Aussagen über den tatsächlichen Bestand zu treffen, weil sie eben nicht in der Lage ist, zuverlässige Zahlen zu ermitteln.



Es sind aber definitiv die besten verfügbaren Zahlen und so müssen wir alle mit diesen Zahlen arbeiten. Das macht die Wissenschaft und die Politik, somit ist das auch unsere Basis für alle Veröffentlichungen. Die Zahlen zu den Beständen haben allerdings eine Unsicherheit von 10-15% in der Rückschau und eine noch deutlich größere Unsicherheit in der Vorschau.



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Die Freizeitfischerei fängt seit Jahrzehnten annähernd die selbe Menge  Dorsch pro Jahr durch ihre deutlich ineffektiveren Methoden. Nur durch  den Niedergang des Dorschbestandes steht sie inzwischen in erheblicher  Konkurrenz zu der Berufsfischerei, weil einfach nicht mehr genügend  Dorsch existiert. Um dies zu verdeutlichen: Wenn früher die  Berufsfischerei 10mal soviel Dorsch gefangen hat, wie die  Freizeitfischerei, dann war das Verhältnis 9:1. Inzwischen fängt sie nur  noch doppelt soviel Dorsch, also 2:1 und nimmt die Freizeitfischerei  daher als Konkurrenten überhaupt erst wahr.



Wir fangen nicht weniger, weil wir ineffektiv fischen, sondern selektiv und lediglich aktive, jagende Fische fangen können. Somit ist unsere Fangmenge abhängig von der Anzahl der Angler und den aktiv, jagenden Dorschen. Zudem können wir selektiv entnehmen und können untermassige Fische lebend zurücksetzen. Ja, wir fangen nur gut ein zehntel der Fangmenge an Dorsch der kommerziellen Fischerei, allerdings gesehen auf einen Durchschnitt in den Jahren 1994- 2017. Gucken wir uns aber die Historie der Fänge detaillierter an, werden wir feststellen, dass die Fänge der kommerziellen Fischerei bis zum 20-fachen über den Fängen von uns Anglern gelegen haben. Im Verhältnis zur jeweiligen Biomasse waren die Fänge der kommerziellen Fischerei um ein vielfaches zu hoch. Das hing mit der Quotenfestlegung zusammen, da die Politik nicht die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen umgesetzt hat. Die Fehler wurden also bereits in der Vergangenheit gemacht und wir Angler baden diese Fehler aktuell aus.



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Für mein Verständnis gibt es daher nur eine Lösung, wenn man den Dorschbestand zukünftig nachhaltig befischen möchte:
> 
> -> Verbot der kommerziellen Fischerei auf Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee für mehrere Jahre
> 
> ...



Hierzu habe ich auch ein paar Anmerkungen! Die Berufsfischerei auf Dorsch muss nicht verboten werden! Es ist lediglich notwendig, die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen bei den Fangquoten strikt einzuhalten und die Fischerei und die Einhaltung deutlich stärker und besser zu überwachen. Zudem muss die Fischerei ausreichend entschädigt werden, um die Quoten auch einhalten zu können, ohne die Betriebe zu gefährden. Wir sollten niemals vergessen, dass es sich bei der Küstenfischerei in der Regel auch um kleine Familienbetriebe handelt und dahinter Menschen und Familien mit ihrer Existenz stehen!

Das Baglimit muss zwingend ab 2019 vollständig abgeschafft werden. Die Politik hat ein Baglimit eingeführt, um den Wideraufbau der Dorschbestände zu unterstützen. Da die Biomasse Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee in den Sektoren 22-24 bereits in 2018 den SSB erreichen wird und 2019 bereits über 50.000 Tonnen liegen wird, gibt es keinen Grund am Baglimit festzuhalten. Die Bedingung ist natürlich - wie bereits oben beschrieben - eine Einhaltung der Quoten und eine Überwachung der Fischerei! Es können problemlos knapp 30% der Biomasse als Quote festgelegt werden, da die Bestände auf natürliche Art und Weise im Durchschnitt um 30% pro Jahr wachsen. Also können wir Angler auch wieder ohne Beschränkungen fischen.



TeeHawk schrieb:


> So würde die Berufsfischerei weiter existieren können, der Dorsch würde  sich erholen und die Freizeitfischerei und vor allem der Betrieb der  Angelkutter wäre gesichert. Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee würde nur noch  in geringen, nicht schädlichen Mengen entnommen werden und pro Kilo  sicherlich einen deutlich höheren Umsatz für Berufsfischer bzw.  weiterhin einen höheren Geldeinsatz der Anlger pro Kilo geangelten  Dorsch in Kutter, Angelequipment, Köder, Übernachtung, etc.  erzielen.



Ein Ende der Dorschfischerei in der Ostsee hätte fast keinen Einfluss auf die Dorschpreise- dafür ist die Entnahmemenge einfach zu geringe im Verhältnis zur verfügbaren weltweiten Menge. Fakt ist, dass alle Beteiligten die Unterstützung der Politik benötigen, um auch zukünftig diese beiden traditionsreichen Wirtschaftszweige aufrecht zu erhalten.

Zur Wissenschaft auch noch ein paar Sätze. Ohne überhaupt Zahlen vorliegen zu haben, wären die Bestände schon längst am Ende. Ja, und auch Wissenschaftler und deren Familien leben von deren Job.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Der Bestand soll nach den Regeln des maximalen Dauerertrags befischt werden und das schließt nicht nur die Über- sondern auch die Unterfischung aus. An ein Ende der kommerziellen Fischerei glaube ich deshalb auch nicht.
Bevor für alle kommerziellen Fischer die Licher ausgehen, wird die Anzahl der Fischer soweit reduziert, dass ein kleinerer Bestand in gleichbleibend große Stücke aufgeteilt werden kann. Damit bleibt eine abflauende Fischerei noch lange wirtschaftlich.
Davon ab wird es wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit eher bergauf gehen, da die Fangreduzierung aller Unkenrufe zu Trotz dem Dorschbestand gut getan hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Davon ab wird es wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit eher bergauf gehen, da die Fangreduzierung aller Unkenrufe zu Trotz dem Dorschbestand gut getan hat.



Du meinst aber sicherlich nicht die Fangreduzierung der Freizeitfischerei, oder? Die ist seit 2017 in Kraft, der starke Nachwuchsjahrgang von 65.000 Tonnen jedoch aus 2016. Oder glaubst Du, dass wir die 65.000 Tonnen im letzten Jahr weggefangen hätten?

Übrigens ist die kommerzielle Fischerei zwingend notwendig, um den Angeltourismus zu erhalten. Ohne Fischkutter keine Komunalhäfen, ohne Komunalhäfen keine Angelkutter.

Ohne Angelkutter keine Angelfachgeschäfte an der Küste, ohne diese keine frischen Köder vor Ort.

Ohne frische Köder, keine Angeltouristen...

Ohne Angeltouristen, kein...


----------



## Laichzeit (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich glaube, dass die Fangreduzierung der kommerziellen Fischerei ohne unsere Regulierung nicht wesentlich größer ausgefallen wäre und deshalb trägt die Einsparung durch das Baglimit dazu bei, dass trotz "Umverteilung" insgesamt weniger gefangen wurde.


----------



## scripophix (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hmmm, Ursache ./. Wirkung:

*OHNE DORSCH keine Fischkutter.

Ohne Fischkutter keine Komunalhäfen, ohne Komunalhäfen keine Angelkutter.

Ohne Angelkutter....*

Im ernst: Ich verstehe ja, dass die Kutterfahrer und Kleinbootmieter wegen der hohen Kosten auch ordentlich fangen wollen.

Aber warum muss der Kleinbooteigentümer bei seinen Ausfahrten heftig viel fangen? 

Selbst gesehen: Freitag bis Sonntag geht's teils mit fünf (!) Mann auf das Schlauchboot und eine 200 l-Tonne mittig wird mit Dorsch und Mefo voll gemacht. Dann ran an Land, Tonne leeren, Grill an, futtern und wieder raus mit fünf Mann und der leeren Tonne. Und wieder rein ... raus ... rein... raus...

Irrsinn!


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es sind aber definitiv die besten verfügbaren Zahlen und so müssen wir alle mit diesen Zahlen arbeiten. Das macht die Wissenschaft und die Politik, somit ist das auch unsere Basis für alle Veröffentlichungen. Die Zahlen zu den Beständen haben allerdings eine Unsicherheit von 10-15% in der Rückschau und eine noch deutlich größere Unsicherheit in der Vorschau.



Diese Unsicherheit von 10-15% stellen andere Wissenschaftler allerdings erheblich in Frage (https://youtu.be/LpKV6SiNIhM?t=208). Hier wird bis zu 100% angegeben!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir fangen nicht weniger, weil wir ineffektiv fischen, sondern selektiv und lediglich aktive, jagende Fische fangen können. Somit ist unsere Fangmenge abhängig von der Anzahl der Angler und den aktiv, jagenden Dorschen. Zudem können wir selektiv entnehmen und können untermassige Fische lebend zurücksetzen. Ja, wir fangen nur gut ein zehntel der Fangmenge an Dorsch der kommerziellen Fischerei, allerdings gesehen auf einen Durchschnitt in den Jahren 1994- 2017. Gucken wir uns aber die Historie der Fänge detaillierter an, werden wir feststellen, dass die Fänge der kommerziellen Fischerei bis zum 20-fachen über den Fängen von uns Anglern gelegen haben. Im Verhältnis zur jeweiligen Biomasse waren die Fänge der kommerziellen Fischerei um ein vielfaches zu hoch. Das hing mit der Quotenfestlegung zusammen, da die Politik nicht die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen umgesetzt hat. Die Fehler wurden also bereits in der Vergangenheit gemacht und wir Angler baden diese Fehler aktuell aus.



Ineffektiv meinte ich ja auch nur im Vergleich zu den effektiven Fangmethoden der  Berufsfischerei. Ein Angler kann keinen ganzen Dorschschwarm mit seinen Fangmethoden einfangen.

Genau, die breite Masse der Angler (und auch ich), wacht erst jetzt auf, wo sie die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommt. Es ist 5 vor 12 und wenn man jetzt nicht reagiert, wird es zu spät sein. Siehe Neufundland (http://www.zeit.de/entdecken/reisen/merian/neufundland-fischerei-verbot-kabeljau-kanada)



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hierzu habe ich auch ein paar Anmerkungen! Die Berufsfischerei auf Dorsch muss nicht verboten werden! Es ist lediglich notwendig, die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen bei den Fangquoten strikt einzuhalten und die Fischerei und die Einhaltung deutlich stärker und besser zu überwachen. Zudem muss die Fischerei ausreichend entschädigt werden, um die Quoten auch einhalten zu können, ohne die Betriebe zu gefährden. Wir sollten niemals vergessen, dass es sich bei der Küstenfischerei in der Regel auch um kleine Familienbetriebe handelt und dahinter Menschen und Familien mit ihrer Existenz stehen!



Da bin ich inzwischen anderer Meinung. Auf einer so schwammigen Grundlage (Schätzung des Bestandes) kann keine Quote festgelegt werden, die evtl., wenn sie falsch ist, den Dorsch endgültig ausrottet. Wenn man hört, wie selbst der Leiter des Thünen-Instituts im Interview zugeben muss, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind korrekte Zahlen zu liefern, weil z.B. ihnen nicht bekannt war, dass die Jahresringe in den Ohrsteinen der Dorsche eben keine Jahresringe sind, sondern durch den Wechsel zwischen verschieden salzigem Wasser entstehen (Quelle ARD Mediathek, SWR2 "Rettung für den Ostsee-Dorsch" bei 15:10 min vom 27.12.2016, http://www.ardmediathek.de/radio/Wi...io-Podcast?bcastId=220656&documentId=48633902 O-Ton:_"Das führte dazu, dass unsere Bestandsberechnung einfach nicht mehr funktioniert"_). Und diese Erkenntnis kam erst 2014! Will man dieses Risiko wirklich eingehen??? Ich nicht.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Baglimit muss zwingend ab 2019 vollständig abgeschafft werden. Die Politik hat ein Baglimit eingeführt, um den Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände zu unterstützen. Da die Biomasse Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee in den Sektoren 22-24 bereits in 2018 den SSB erreichen wird und 2019 bereits über 50.000 Tonnen liegen wird, gibt es keinen Grund am Baglimit festzuhalten. Die Bedingung ist natürlich - wie bereits oben beschrieben - eine Einhaltung der Quoten und eine Überwachung der Fischerei! Es können problemlos knapp 30% der Biomasse als Quote festgelegt werden, da die Bestände auf natürliche Art und Weise im Durchschnitt um 30% pro Jahr wachsen. Also können wir Angler auch wieder ohne Beschränkungen fischen.
> 
> Ein Ende der Dorschfischerei in der Ostsee hätte fast keinen Einfluss auf die Dorschpreise- dafür ist die Entnahmemenge einfach zu geringe im Verhältnis zur verfügbaren weltweiten Menge. Fakt ist, dass alle Beteiligten die Unterstützung der Politik benötigen, um auch zukünftig diese beiden traditionsreichen Wirtschaftszweige aufrecht zu erhalten.



Ich habe mich gestern ausführlich mit einem Berufsfischer aus der Region unterhalten. Die niedrigen Dorschpreise entstehen, weil der Fischer seinen Tagesfang nur zu einem geringen Prozentsatz direkt an Endverbraucher oder Endkunden (Restaurants) zu einem höheren Preis verkaufen kann und gezwungen ist, wenn er den Rest nicht entsorgen will, ihn für 60 €Cent zu verramschen. Dies wiederum ist durch die Fangmethode verursacht, weil er nicht kontrollieren kann, ob er viel oder wenig fängt.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zur Wissenschaft auch noch ein paar Sätze. Ohne überhaupt Zahlen vorliegen zu haben, wären die Bestände schon längst am Ende. Ja, und auch Wissenschaftler und deren Familien leben von deren Job.



Ich denke auch hier kann man durchaus eine andere Meinung haben. Ich denke die Bestände sind am Ende, weil man unzuverlässige Zahlen hatte. Und jeder lebt von seiner Arbeit. Wenn er sie aber schlecht macht, sollte er sie zukünftig vielleicht nicht mehr machen, sondern jemand, der sie besser macht. Ja, ich stelle die Kompetenz dieser Wissenschaftler (Thünen) in Frage, wenn es zeitgleich andere gibt, die mit ihrer wissenschaftlichen Einschätzung richtiger lagen (Helmholtz).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Fangreduzierung der kommerziellen Fischerei ohne unsere Regulierung nicht wesentlich größer ausgefallen wäre und deshalb trägt die Einsparung durch das Baglimit dazu bei, dass trotz "Umverteilung" insgesamt weniger gefangen wurde.



Aber das ist doch nicht das Problem der Angler, sondern der Politik! Fakt ist auch, dass sich die Bestände bereits ohne Baglimit erholt haben und somit der Angler sicherlich als Schuldiger ausscheidet.



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Hmmm, Ursache ./. Wirkung:
> 
> *OHNE DORSCH keine Fischkutter.
> 
> ...



Klar, ohne Dorsch keine Fischkutter. Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass die Politik helfen muss!

Das es immer ein paar Vollidioten gibt, ist doch klar. Zumindest für Fehmarn und meine Angelkollegen mit eigenem Boot kann ich versichern, dass wir sehr nachhaltig mit Dorsch und Meerforelle umgehen. Ich entnehme in der Regel 2-3 Dorsche um die 50cm, also eine Mahlzeit für die Familie. Wenn Opa oder Nachbarn mal Fisch haben wollen, auch mal ein oder zwei mehr.

Ich habe noch nie eine Meerforelle entnommen!  



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Diese Unsicherheit von 10-15% stellen andere Wissenschaftler allerdings erheblich in Frage (https://youtu.be/LpKV6SiNIhM?t=208). Hier wird bis zu 100% angegeben!
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ja, ich stelle die Kompetenz dieser Wissenschaftler (Thünen) in Frage, wenn es zeitgleich andere gibt, die mit ihrer wissenschaftlichen Einschätzung richtiger lagen (Helmholtz).



Die 10 bis 15% sind Erfahrungswerte der letzten 20 Jahre. Ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht beantworten. Fakt ist doch, dass Thünen weltweit anerkannt ist und die Zahlen gesetzt sind.  

Woran machst Du Deine Aussage fest, dass Helmholtz bessere Zahlen liefert?

Zu den Dorschpreisen. Es ist doch völlig irrelelvant, ob Dorsche an Restaurants oder die Industrie verkauft werden. Der marktübliche Durchschnittspreis zählt und nicht der Preis, den ein einzelner Fischer erwirtschaftet. Ich freue mich über jeden Fischer, der diese Zeiten überlebt und somit einen möglichst hohen Ertrag hat.


----------



## smithie (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nicht das Problem der Angler, sondern der Politik! Fakt ist auch, dass sich die Bestände bereits ohne Baglimit erholt haben und somit der Angler sicherlich als Schuldiger ausscheidet.


So wie ich die Argumentation des BMUB verstehe, zielen sie jetzt ja mehr auf den lokalen Schutz der Riffe und damit verbundenen Biozönose ab (was es jetzt nicht besser macht).


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die 10 bis 15% sind Erfahrungswerte der letzten 20 Jahre. Ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht beantworten. Fakt ist doch, dass Thünen weltweit anerkannt ist und die Zahlen gesetzt sind.



Hör Dir doch das Interview an. Sie geben doch selbst zu, dass sie sich geirrt haben.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Woran machst Du Deine Aussage fest, dass Helmholtz bessere Zahlen liefert?



Das habe ich nicht geschrieben. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass sie mit ihrer Einschätzung der aktuellen Situation richtiger lagen. Es gibt keine zuverlässigen Zahlen, weil es bisher keine Möglichkeit gibt sie zu erheben.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zu den Dorschpreisen. Es ist doch völlig irrelelvant, ob Dorsche an Restaurants oder die Industrie verkauft werden. Der marktübliche Durchschnittspreis zählt und nicht der Preis, den ein einzelner Fischer erwirtschaftet. Ich freue mich über jeden Fischer, der diese Zeiten überlebt und somit einen möglichst hohen Ertrag hat.



Auch hier muss ich Dir widersprechen. Westlicher Ostseedorsch wird bis max. Hannover verkauft. Danach bekommst Du ihn nur auf Bestellung mit langen Wartezeiten. Warum? Weil es so wenig gibt und er auch nicht nachgefragt wird.

Nicht der marktübliche Durchschnittspreis zählt, sondern es zählt für jeden Fischer wie viel er für seinen Fang erzielen kann. Wenn er direkte Abnehmer hat, die bereit sind mehr als 1 € pro Kilo zu zahlen, wäre er doch dumm, wenn er den Dorsch an die Industrie für weniger als 1 € verschenkt. Er fängt nur, wenn er fängt, zu viel für diese Gruppe von Käufern. Fisch ist verderblich. Die Industrie profitiert von diesem Misstand und kann über 700% Gewinn machen, aus dem Dorsch, den sie dem Fischer abnimmt. Ändere die Fangmethode und du musst den Dorsch auch nicht mehr verramschen bzw. "wegwerfen". Dafür ist er eindeutig zu schade...

Und der kleine Familienbetrieb, der mit einem Schleppnetz, wenn er Dorsch fängt, so große Mengen fängt, dass er gar keine andere Möglichkeit hat, als ihn der Industrie zu schenken, den musst Du mir mal zeigen. Ehrlich gesagt, denke ich, die Zeiten der Schleppnetzfischerei vom großen Trawler aus auf Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee sollten ein für alle mal vorbei sein!


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Egal was der Fischer da erzählt, den Großteil seiner Fische muss er zu Marktpreisen verkaufen, und den kann er eben im Gegensatz zu Norwegischen oder Isländischen Fischern mit seinen Volumina nicht beeinflussen. Außerdem fischt er deutlich ineffizienter als seine nordischen Kollegen. Ich gönne denen auch ihr Überleben aber nicht um den Preis der Bestände.



Glaub ich nicht, dass er muss. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das eher eine Frage von Marketing ist. Kleinere Mengen zu höheren Preisen an ein gezieltes Käufer-Publikum verkaufen und der Industrie ihre "Monster"-Marge nehmen. Aus dem Fraß für die Massen wieder ein wertvolles Produkt für den bewussten Konsumenten machen. Brauchst Du Ostseedorsch in Fischstäbchen? Oder sonst jemand?

Ansonsten klingt das auch nach: Das haben wir immer so gemacht...


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Bestand soll nach den Regeln des maximalen Dauerertrags befischt werden und das schließt nicht nur die Über- sondern auch die Unterfischung aus.



Also von einer Unterfischung des Dorschbestandes sind wir wohl Jahrzehnte entfernt...



Laichzeit schrieb:


> An ein Ende der kommerziellen Fischerei glaube ich deshalb auch nicht.
> Bevor für alle kommerziellen Fischer die Lichter ausgehen, wird die Anzahl der Fischer soweit reduziert, dass ein kleinerer Bestand in gleichbleibend große Stücke aufgeteilt werden kann. Damit bleibt eine abflauende Fischerei noch lange wirtschaftlich.



Ein Ende der kommerziellen Fischerei will ja auch keiner. Nur sollte sie in Maßen betrieben werden. Und das scheint nur durch strenge staatliche Regulierung aller Anrainerstaaten durchsetzbar zu sein.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Davon ab wird es wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit eher bergauf gehen, da die Fangreduzierung aller Unkenrufe zu Trotz dem Dorschbestand gut getan hat.



Wenn das nicht, sowie vor Neufundland, das letzte Aufbäumen vorm Tode ist...


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Im ernst: Ich verstehe ja, dass die Kutterfahrer und Kleinbootmieter wegen der hohen Kosten auch ordentlich fangen wollen.
> 
> Aber warum muss der Kleinbooteigentümer bei seinen Ausfahrten heftig viel fangen?
> 
> ...




einfach nur zum k......


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

wo und wann soll das gewesen sein? Eine 200 Liter Tonne an einem halben Tag (sind ja angeblich 2 mal los) mit Dorsch und Mefo voll machen|bigeyes
Mit Verlaub, ich glaube nicht, dass die derzeitigen Bestände solche Fangerfolge ermöglichen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Hör Dir doch das Interview an. Sie geben doch selbst zu, dass sie sich geirrt haben.



Reden wir über den westlichen Dorsch? Beim westlichen Dorsch gilt aktuell immer noch die Altersbestimmung über die Gehörsteine als sicherste Methode und wird so angewandt. Alternativen gibt es hierzu nur wenige, zum Beispiel das Markieren von Jungdorschen und die Bestimmung beim Wiederfang.

In dem Interview - das mir übrigens bekannt ist - geht es grundsätzlich um den Ostseedorsch. Mittlerweile ist es ja auch bekannt, dass eine strikte Trennung zwischen dem Westdorsch und Ostdorsch nicht mehr möglich ist, da es auch etwas "dazwischen" gibt. Dieser "dazwischen" Dorsch stellt die Wissenschaft tatsächlich vor einige Rätsel, ist jedoch uninteressant in Bezug auf die Quoten in der westlichen Ostsee.



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht geschrieben. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass sie mit ihrer Einschätzung der aktuellen Situation richtiger lagen. Es gibt keine zuverlässigen Zahlen, weil es bisher keine Möglichkeit gibt sie zu erheben.



Dann formuliere ich meine Frage neu. Woran machst Du Deine Aussage fest, dass Helmholtz mit der Einschätzung besser liegt? Ergänzend möchte ich dann auch noch die Frage, warum Helmholtz dann nicht mehr Einfluss bei der Politik bzw. bei ICES hat?



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Auch hier muss ich Dir widersprechen. Westlicher Ostseedorsch wird bis  max. Hannover verkauft. Danach bekommst Du ihn nur auf Bestellung mit  langen Wartezeiten. Warum? Weil es so wenig gibt und er auch nicht  nachgefragt wird.



Woher hast Du dieses Wissen?



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Nicht der marktübliche Durchschnittspreis zählt, sondern es zählt für  jeden Fischer wie viel er für seinen Fang erzielen kann. Wenn er direkte  Abnehmer hat, die bereit sind mehr als 1 € pro Kilo zu zahlen, wäre er  doch dumm, wenn er den Dorsch an die Industrie für weniger als 1 €  verschenkt. Er fängt nur, wenn er fängt, zu viel für diese Gruppe von  Käufern. Fisch ist verderblich. Die Industrie profitiert von diesem  Misstand und kann über 700% Gewinn machen, aus dem Dorsch, den sie dem  Fischer abnimmt. Ändere die Fangmethode und du musst den Dorsch auch  nicht mehr verramschen bzw. "wegwerfen". Dafür ist er eindeutig zu  schade...



Wir reden von Marktwirtschaft, oder? Also reden wir über Angebot und Nachfrage und somit gibt es einen mittleren Preis. Durch den Wettbewerb hat kein Anbieter in diesem Segment der Fischerei Möglichkeiten eine Preishoheit zu durchzusetzen. Auch wird es sicherlich keine marktbeherrschende Stellung geben. Reduzierst Du also jetzt die Fangmenge an Ostseedorsch so stark, dass die Preise explodieren, wird diese Fischart exklusiv und nicht mehr marktfähig, da der Wettbewerb zum Beispiel durch Kabaljau oder Ostdorsch - letztendlich auch Ostseedorsch - viel zu groß ist. Der durchschnittliche Konsument wird keine überzogenen Preise für Ostseedorsch bezahlen. Ich persönlich sehe hier keine Chance einen künstlichen Markt zu generieren, jedoch wäre dafür eine ausführliche Marktpotenzialanalyse erforderlich. 

Übrigens gibt es immer noch Fischer, die den Dorsch direkt vom Kutter verkaufen, je nach Ort zwischen 10.- und 12.- Euro für das Kilo Filet. Das ist gut 2/3 unter dem Ladenpreis hier oben (Kilo Dorsch/ Kabeljau/ Skrei im Laden zwischen 25,- und 35.- Euro). Wo möchtest Du den künstlichen Preis jetzt ansiedeln? Da ein Fischkutter in der Regel weniger Einzelkosten, sondern eher Gemeinkosten bei der Kalkulation zugrunde legen muss, müsste demnach der Preis bei 2/3 weniger Fangmenge um genau diesen Faktor pro Stück (Kilo) steigen. 

Da bin ich übrigens bei der nächsten Frage an Dich- woher nimmst Du die 700% Gewinn und wer ist für Dich die Industrie? Die Fischereigenossenschaft? Der verarbeitende Betrieb in den Niederlanden?

Welche Preisspanne benötigt ein Fischer? Die Fischereigenossenschaft? Das verarbeitende Unternehmen? Der Handel?




TeeHawk schrieb:


> Und der kleine Familienbetrieb, der mit einem Schleppnetz, wenn er  Dorsch fängt, so große Mengen fängt, dass er gar keine andere  Möglichkeit hat, als ihn der Industrie zu schenken, den musst Du mir mal  zeigen. Ehrlich gesagt, denke ich, die Zeiten der Schleppnetzfischerei  vom großen Trawler aus auf Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee sollten ein  für alle mal vorbei sein!



Zumindest bin ich hier mal bei Dir. Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee durch die großen - überwiegend dänischen - Trawler sollte verboten werden. Aber unterschätze die Dorschfänge der Familienbetriebe nicht (wir nehmen die Jahre 2017/2018 mal aus)- die können die gar nicht im Direktvertrieb an den Kunden bringen, da die Logistik ohne ein Unternehmen im Hintergrund nicht funktionieren würde, auch wenn es hier eventuell ein paar Ausnhamen geben kann bzw. gibt. Das stellt sicherlich aber nicht die Regel dar.


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Reden wir über den westlichen Dorsch? Beim westlichen Dorsch gilt aktuell immer noch die Altersbestimmung über die Gehörsteine als sicherste Methode und wird so angewandt. Alternativen gibt es hierzu nur wenige, zum Beispiel das Markieren von Jungdorschen und die Bestimmung beim Wiederfang.
> 
> In dem Interview - das mir übrigens bekannt ist - geht es grundsätzlich um den Ostseedorsch. Mittlerweile ist es ja auch bekannt, dass eine strikte Trennung zwischen dem Westdorsch und Ostdorsch nicht mehr möglich ist, da es auch etwas "dazwischen" gibt. Dieser "dazwischen" Dorsch stellt die Wissenschaft tatsächlich vor einige Rätsel, ist jedoch uninteressant in Bezug auf die Quoten in der westlichen Ostsee.



Wie kann dieses "Rätsel" uninteressant sein, wenn doch ein Bestand nur dann korrekt berechnet werden kann, wenn man das Alter der Dorsche korrekt bestimmt? Nur wenn ich weiß wieviele Dorsche eines Jahrgangs existieren, kann ich einen Bestand berechnen. Oder irre ich mich da? Durch diesen Irrtum gibt man doch selbst zu, dass alle Bestandsberechnungen bis 2014 schlichtweg falsch waren!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann formuliere ich meine Frage neu. Woran machst Du Deine Aussage fest, dass Helmholtz mit der Einschätzung besser liegt? Ergänzend möchte ich dann auch noch die Frage, warum Helmholtz dann nicht mehr Einfluss bei der Politik bzw. bei ICES hat?


Weil Geomar mit seiner vorsichtigeren Einschätzung der Bestände und Forderung nach einer Schonzeit von 2 Jahren wohl Recht hatte und Thünen mit seiner Schätzung in den letzten 30 Jahren mächtig daneben lag (https://youtu.be/0vB-LaJEhxU?t=164, Zimmermann präsentiert seine Erkenntnisse Berufsfischern).
Gute Frage. Warum hat Thünen mehr Einfluss auf den ICES als Helmholtz?
Das Thünen-Institut ist ein Bundesforschungsinstitut und eine selbständige Bundesoberbehörde im Geschäftsbereich des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) mit Hauptsitz in Braunschweig. Es wurde zum 1. Januar 2008 aus der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei (BFAFi), der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Forst- und Holzwirtschaft (BFH) und aus Teilen der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Landwirtschaft (FAL) errichtet. Es ist also zu 100% staatlich finanziert.

Die Helmholtz-Gemeinschaft ist dagegen ein Mitgliedsverbund aus 18 unabhängigen naturwissenschaftlich-technisch und biologisch-medizinisch ausgerichteten Forschungszentren. Gut zwei Drittel des Budgets werden im Rahmen der Grundfinanzierung durch die öffentliche Hand finanziert, während der Rest (über 30 %) von den Mitgliedern als Drittmittel eingeworben werden muss. Das GEOMAR Helmholtz-Zentrum für Ozeanforschung Kiel wird aber im Rahmen der Grundfinanzierung zu 90% vom Bund finanziert, während die verbleibenden 10% vom Land Schleswig-Holstein finanziert werden.

Auf den ersten Blick, also kein großer Unterschied. Was mir direkt auffällt ist der Begriff "Unabhängigkeit"...

Außerdem stolpere ich über die Aussage auf der Webseite des Thünen-Instituts über ihren Leiter: Mitglied des Technischen Beratenden Gremiums des Marine Stewardship Councils    (MSC-TAB, Vorsitzender 2011-2016) und Mitglied des MSC Aufsichtsrates (2011-2017) (ehrenamtlich)(https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/). Die Mitgliedschaft beim Technischen Beratenden Gremium ist also nicht ehrenamtlich (lässt auf eine Vergütung schließen), die Mitgliedschaft im Aufsichtsrat ist ehrenamtlich (nur Kostenersatz). Der, der indirekt von jedem Zertifikat profitiert, dass das MSC verkauft, trägt maßgeblich dazu bei welcher Fischbestand vom ICES wie eingestuft wird. Der Berliner sagt dazu: Nachtigall, ich hör Dir trapsen...

Und wie das ICES mit der wissenschaftlichen Arbeit anderer umgeht kann man wunderbar dieser Dokumentation entnehmen: https://youtu.be/LpKV6SiNIhM?t=303.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Woher hast Du dieses Wissen?



Gleicher Bericht: Quelle ARD Mediathek, SWR2 "Rettung für den Ostsee-Dorsch" bei 13:50 min vom 27.12.2016, http://www.ardmediathek.de/radio/Wis...entId=48633902



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir reden von Marktwirtschaft, oder? Also reden wir über Angebot und Nachfrage und somit gibt es einen mittleren Preis. Durch den Wettbewerb hat kein Anbieter in diesem Segment der Fischerei Möglichkeiten eine Preishoheit zu durchzusetzen. Auch wird es sicherlich keine marktbeherrschende Stellung geben. Reduzierst Du also jetzt die Fangmenge an Ostseedorsch so stark, dass die Preise explodieren, wird diese Fischart exklusiv und nicht mehr marktfähig, da der Wettbewerb zum Beispiel durch Kabaljau oder Ostdorsch - letztendlich auch Ostseedorsch - viel zu groß ist.



Das hast Du nicht verstanden. Der in der westlichen Ostsee gefangene Dorsch ist so wenig, so uninteressant für den Markt, dass er ihn nichteinmal beeinflussen würde, wenn er gar nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Es ist auf gut Deutsch für den Markt "********gal", ob Ostseedorsch angeboten wird oder nicht.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Konsument wird keine überzogenen Preise für Ostseedorsch bezahlen. Ich persönlich sehe hier keine Chance einen künstlichen Markt zu generieren, jedoch wäre dafür eine ausführliche Marktpotenzialanalyse erforderlich.



Der durschnittliche Konsument zahlt doch bereits "überzogene" Preise für Ostseedorsch. 8 € pro Kilo!. Der Fischer bekommt davon 0,60-1 €. Wenn der Fischer nur die Hälfte von dem durschnittlichen Endkundenpreis von 8 € bekommen würde, wäre er wunschlos glücklich. Braucht er die Industrie, die Fischereigenossenschaft, den verarbeitenden Betrieb in den Niederlanden denn wirklich noch? Was machen diese Betriebe mit dem Fisch, dass es einen Aufschlag von über 700% rechtfertigen würde?



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es immer noch Fischer, die den Dorsch direkt vom Kutter verkaufen, je nach Ort zwischen 10.- und 12.- Euro für das Kilo Filet. Das ist gut 2/3 unter dem Ladenpreis hier oben (Kilo Dorsch/ Kabeljau/ Skrei im Laden zwischen 25,- und 35.- Euro). Wo möchtest Du den künstlichen Preis jetzt ansiedeln? Da ein Fischkutter in der Regel weniger Einzelkosten, sondern eher Gemeinkosten bei der Kalkulation zugrunde legen muss, müsste demnach der Preis bei 2/3 weniger Fangmenge um genau diesen Faktor pro Stück (Kilo) steigen.







Der Preis entsteht allgemein in einer freien Marktwirtschaft durch Angebot und Nachfrage. Der durchschnittliche Preis für 1 Kilo jeglichen Dorschs für den Endkunden (kein Filet, aber ich will jetzt nicht die anderen Zahlen rauskramen, sondern vergleichbar bleiben) ist aktuell 8 €(http://www.simfisch.de/fischpreise-zander-hecht-forelle/). Wie Du selbst weißt, ist die Fangmenge in den letzten Jahren immer wieder herabgesetzt worden. Der Preis hat sich deswegen nicht vervielfacht.
Der Fischer kann vor Ort vom Endkunden einen höheren Preis nehmen, als er von "Deutsche See" und anderen bekommt, weil er den Zwischenhändler eliminiert. Er kann nur nicht so viel in kurzer Zeit von dieser verderblichen Ware absetzen, weil er nur einen kleineren Kundenkreis erreicht. Er kann mit weniger Fisch mehr pro Fisch verdienen! Klingt blöd, ist aber so. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da bin ich übrigens bei der nächsten Frage an Dich- woher nimmst Du die 700% Gewinn und wer ist für Dich die Industrie? Die Fischereigenossenschaft? Der verarbeitende Betrieb in den Niederlanden?
> 
> Welche Preisspanne benötigt ein Fischer? Die Fischereigenossenschaft? Das verarbeitende Unternehmen? Der Handel?



EK 0,6-1 €, VK 8 €, also 700% Marge abzgl. Kosten (Welche Kosten entstehen dem Händler, Kühlung, Personal. Der Fisch wird ja nicht weiterverarbeitet bei 8 €)=Gewinn. Unter Industrie verstehe ich alle Betriebe, die zwischen dem Fischer und dem Endkunden sitzen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zumindest bin ich hier mal bei Dir. Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee durch die großen - überwiegend dänischen - Trawler sollte verboten werden. Aber unterschätze die Dorschfänge der Familienbetriebe nicht (wir nehmen die Jahre 2017/2018 mal aus)- die können die gar nicht im Direktvertrieb an den Kunden bringen, da die Logistik ohne ein Unternehmen im Hintergrund nicht funktionieren würde, auch wenn es hier eventuell ein paar Ausnhamen geben kann bzw. gibt. Das stellt sicherlich aber nicht die Regel dar.



Genau diese Ausnahmen sollten aber zum Wohl des Dorsches die Regel werden!


----------



## TeeHawk (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und noch eines: Das aktuelle Bag-Limit bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Fangquote für die Berufsfischer ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie Anglerverbotszonen, in denen alle Umwelt zerstörenden Parteien weiter agieren dürfen, wie sie wollen (Wenn man diese Verordnung im Original liest, müsste man sich eigentlich darüber totlachen, was für einen Unsinn ein Bundesministerium beschließt, wenn man in der gleichen Verordnung erst alles verbietet und dann allen Betroffenen bis auf einen, eine Ausnahme genehmigt, Loriot pur... Leider ist es eher zum heulen).

Nur das ich nicht falsch verstanden werde...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich möchte diese Diskussion jetzt echt beenden! Du setzt hier ein paar  Links rein und meinst diese belegen dann Deine Aussagen. Das ist mir zu  anstrengend und ich gucke lieber aus dem Fenster- und es ist dunkel draussen...

Warum? Erkläre ich Dir an Deinem ersten Absatz!



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wie kann dieses "Rätsel" uninteressant sein, wenn doch ein Bestand nur dann korrekt berechnet werden kann, wenn man das Alter der Dorsche korrekt bestimmt? Nur wenn ich weiß wieviele Dorsche eines Jahrgangs existieren, kann ich einen Bestand berechnen. Oder irre ich mich da? Durch diesen Irrtum gibt man doch selbst zu, dass alle Bestandsberechnungen bis 2014 schlichtweg falsch waren!



Wir reden vom Westdorsch und dem Ostdorsch und dann die Vermischung im östlichen Teil vom Gebiet 24, da der Ostdorsch vermehrt in das Gebiet 24 einwandert. Es gibt also jetzt eine Quote für Ostdorsch in dem Bereich, der eigentlich der Westdorsch ist (Gebiet 24)- nicht aber für die Freizeitfischerei. Wir fangen nämlich nur Westdorsche und die Berufsfischer auch Ostdorsch im Gebiet 24. Deshalb ist für den Bestand an Westdorsch der Ostdorsch völlig uninteressant und das Rätsel ein Rätsel, was sich aber nicht auf die Quoten des Westdorsch auswirkt. Und die Vorhersagen waren aus diesem Grund auch nicht grundsätzlich falsch, sondern wurden vor ein paar Jahren dahingehend korrigiert, dass diese Veränderung zu einer Anhebung von BLim geführt hat. Wie bereits aber auch von mir erwähnt, gibt es in der Rückschau eine Unsicherheit von 10-15% gesehen auf die Bestände des Westdorsch.

Übrigens ist die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit entscheidend für die Bestandsentwicklung. Davon hängt dann auch die Bestandsentwicklung ab. Die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit ist aber von verdammt vielen Faktoren abhängig. In den Managementplänen ist eine kontinuierliche Reduzierung vorgesehen. Auch gibt es viele Ansätze, die helfen werden die Bestände beim Wiederuafbau zu unterstützen, z.B. Maschenweiten, Anlandeverpflichtung oder ein Verbot des Verkuafs von Dorschen unter 35cm zum menschlichen Verzehr.

Die Bestandserhebung von ICES ist zudem sehr transparent und kann somit aus jeder Stufe von Beobachtern eingesehen, nachvollzogen und somit auch kritisiert werden. Da die anderen Wissenschaftler aber schweigen (auch diejenigen, die es nicht so gut mit der Fischerei meinen), wird es wohl keine belastbaren besseren Zahlen geben.

Übrigens rede ich grundsätzlich von GEOMAR in Kiel, wenn ich über Helmholtz und Dorsche rede und sicherlich nicht über Materialforschung oder Medizinforschung von Helmholtz. Wo da die Gelder herkommen, hast Du ja beschrieben- und wo ist der Unterschied zu Thünen? 

Warum siehst Du eine Gefahr (Nachtigall...), wenn Dr. Zimmermann für MSC tätig ist? Wenn die Wissenschaft nicht die Regularien für Nachhaltigkeit festlegt und überwacht- soll das z.B. lieber die Deutsche See machen? Manche Äußerungen im Netz verstehe ich nicht...

Und zu Deinem Nachtrag- das Baglimit ist nicht nur bei einer Erhöhung der Fangquoten für die Berufsfischer schwachsinnig...

Bevor ich mich jetzt aus diesem Thema verabschiede, interessiert mich noch eine Frage. Was macht das Thema für Dich so interessant? Ein Jahr angemeldet und jetzt scheinst Du Dich hier beim Baglimit "auszutoben", argumentierst aber zu 90% über YouTube Videos. Somit würde ich Dich nicht zwingend als durchschnittlichen Meeresangler, sondern eher in den  Bereich Medien/ Internet einordnen. Deine Beweggründe würden mich echt interessieren... Neues Thema hierzu aufgemacht- alles merkwürdig.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte diese Diskussion jetzt echt beenden! Du setzt hier ein paar  Links rein und meinst diese belegen dann Deine Aussagen. Das ist mir zu  anstrengend und ich gucke lieber aus dem Fenster- und es ist dunkel draussen...
> 
> Warum? Erkläre ich Dir an Deinem ersten Absatz!
> 
> ...



Also dieses kanadische Forschungsteam schweigt nicht und legt andere Zahlen vor. Diese werden aber vom ICES einfach ignoriert!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens rede ich grundsätzlich von GEOMAR in Kiel, wenn ich über Helmholtz und Dorsche rede und sicherlich nicht über Materialforschung oder Medizinforschung von Helmholtz. Wo da die Gelder herkommen, hast Du ja beschrieben- und wo ist der Unterschied zu Thünen?



Unabhängigkeit und es ist keine Behörde.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum siehst Du eine Gefahr (Nachtigall...), wenn Dr. Zimmermann für MSC tätig ist? Wenn die Wissenschaft nicht die Regularien für Nachhaltigkeit festlegt und überwacht- soll das z.B. lieber die Deutsche See machen? Manche Äußerungen im Netz verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> Und zu Deinem Nachtrag- das Baglimit ist nicht nur bei einer Erhöhung der Fangquoten für die Berufsfischer schwachsinnig...



Das MSC und seine Arbeit steht aktuell ebenfalls in der Kritik. Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass MSC-zertifizierter Fisch aus nachhaltig befischten Beständen stammt. Baltic Fisher hatte den Bericht dazu auf YouTube veröffentlicht. Und das eine Behörde alleine die Regularien festlegt, entgegen den Meinungen anderer Wissenschaftler, finde ich nicht gut. Das MSC mit seinen Zertifikaten scheint sich zu einem Geschäftsmodell gewandelt zu haben und auch das finde ich nicht gut (14 Mio GBP Umsatz).



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich jetzt aus diesem Thema verabschiede, interessiert mich noch eine Frage. Was macht das Thema für Dich so interessant? Ein Jahr angemeldet und jetzt scheinst Du Dich hier beim Baglimit "auszutoben", argumentierst aber zu 90% über YouTube Videos. Somit würde ich Dich nicht zwingend als durchschnittlichen Meeresangler, sondern eher in den  Bereich Medien/ Internet einordnen. Deine Beweggründe würden mich echt interessieren... Neues Thema hierzu aufgemacht- alles merkwürdig.



Das habe ich Dir in einer PM beantwortet.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

ich habe bisher das Thema verfolgt und genau die nachfolgende Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, zumal das Thema in einigen anderen Threads bereits vielfach diskutiert wurde:

Zitat:
Zitat von *Fisherbandit1000* 

 
_Bevor ich mich jetzt aus diesem Thema  verabschiede, interessiert mich noch eine Frage. Was macht das Thema  für Dich so interessant? Ein Jahr angemeldet und jetzt scheinst Du Dich  hier beim Baglimit "auszutoben", argumentierst aber zu 90% über YouTube  Videos. Somit würde ich Dich nicht zwingend als durchschnittlichen  Meeresangler, sondern eher in den  Bereich Medien/ Internet einordnen.  Deine Beweggründe würden mich echt interessieren... Neues Thema hierzu  aufgemacht- alles merkwürdig._

"Das habe ich Dir in einer PM beantwortet."

Und warum kannst du @Forelle es uns nicht allen öffentlich kundtun? Würde sicherlich einige hier interessieren,..


----------



## TeeHawk (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ich habe bisher das Thema verfolgt und genau die nachfolgende Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, zumal das Thema in einigen anderen Threads bereits vielfach diskutiert wurde:



Kannst Du diese anderen Threads mal verlinken?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Also dieses kanadische Forschungsteam schweigt nicht und legt andere Zahlen vor. Diese werden aber vom ICES einfach ignoriert!



Ich glaube auch, dass wir die Forschungsergebnisse und Methoden aus Kanada nicht 1:1 auf die Ostsee übertragen können. Die Ostsee ist einzigartig und viele Besonderheiten sind einfach zu berücksichtigen. Das ICES hier nicht automatisch sagt "Ihr habt recht" ist für mich nachvollziehbar. 



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit und es ist keine Behörde.



Wenn 90% über den Bund finanziert werden- dann nennst Du das unabhängig? Übrigens schliesst sich der Kreis von Thünen und GEOMAR im KDM im Bereich der Forschung zur Nutzung von Fischressourcen.

Warum entsprechen denn immer häufiger die Ergebnisse der Wissenschaft den Vorgaben der Auftraggeber? Die Fragestellungen werden doch vorgegeben und somit das Ergebnis schon in eine Richtung festgelegt.

Beispiel Baglimit. Die Fragestellung war doch "Wie hoch ist die Entnahmemenge an Dorsch durch die Freizeitfischerei?". Das Ergebnis aus dieser Studie kennen wir doch. Die Frage hätte lauten können "Muss die Politik die Quotenempfehlung bei der Festlegung der Quoten befolgen, um den Dorschbestand wieder aufzubauen?". Das Ergebnis hätte dem Dorschbestand sicherlich eher geholfen. Das Ergebnis wird also vorab durch die Fragestellung beeinflusst/ festgelegt!

GEOMAR hat ein zeitlich befristetes Verbot der Dorschfischerei gefordert, inkl. der Freizeitfischerei. Die genannten Zahlen der Angler waren die von Thünen- das nennst Du unabhängig? Auf der einen Seite die vorliegenden Zahlen von Thünen nutzen, aber anders interpretieren? Hmm...



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das MSC und seine Arbeit steht aktuell ebenfalls in der Kritik. Ich  glaube nicht mehr daran, dass MSC-zertifizierter Fisch aus nachhaltig  befischten Beständen stammt. Baltic Fisher hatte den Bericht dazu auf  YouTube veröffentlicht. Und das eine Behörde alleine die Regularien  festlegt, entgegen den Meinungen anderer Wissenschaftler, finde ich  nicht gut. Das MSC mit seinen Zertifikaten scheint sich zu einem  Geschäftsmodell gewandelt zu haben und auch das finde ich nicht gut (14  Mio GBP Umsatz).



Lieber "ein wenig Siegel" als gar keine Kontrolle!


----------



## Ronald Reagan (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Sauber recherchiert, TeeHawk, mon dieu!


----------



## Ørret (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

https://www.nordkurier.de/kultur-und-freizeit/petri-heil-angler-werden-kurz-gehalten-0931457203.html


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

und wo bleiben jetzt die seebrücken....???


----------



## TeeHawk (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Die sind wohl auf der Strecke geblieben...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://www.nordkurier.de/kultur-und-freizeit/petri-heil-angler-werden-kurz-gehalten-0931457203.html



wird es dadurch nicht noch schlimmer?
So wie ich das sehe, ist da Angeln gar nicht mehr möglich.
was nutzt da die Aufhebung des Verbotes?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Sauber recherchiert, TeeHawk, mon dieu!



Jepp, sauber einseitig...|rolleyes. Mon dieu!

ICES ist international anerkannt und besetzt duch internationale Wissenschaftler, u.a. auch durch die Länder Schweden und Kanada. In den Beiträgen wurden ja ach so neue Forschungen/ Zahlen zu den Beständen durch "Wissenschaftler" aus diesen Ländern gezeigt. Wenn zwei/ drei Wissenschaftler die Arbeit von ICES infrage stellen und es angeblich besser können- warum werden die nicht von den Regierungen der Länder gehört.

Natürlich habe auch ich teilweise Zweifel an den Zahlen, allerdings ist das mein persönliches Empfinden ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage.

Deshalb wiederhole ich mich immer wieder- ob wir die Zahlen für richtig halten oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Die Zahlen sind die Basis für alle Berechnungen zu den Quoten und zu den Einschränkungen für uns Angler. Da können wir uns austoben wie wir wollen, es wird nichts bringen!

Das Baglimit in der Form bringt nichts für die Bestände und zerstört somit beide Arten der Fischerei- den Angeltourismus wie auch die Küstenfischerei. Das ist die Realität, jedoch weniger die Schuld der Forschung als die Schuld der Politik!


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

wobei man auch nicht vergessen darf, 
das ein teil der angler auch trotz baglimits weiterhin an der ostsee angelt,
und mit div. anderen arten auch schöne stunden erleben kann.
(wenn man denn die 5 dorsche erstmal gefangen hat)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> wobei man auch nicht vergessen darf,
> das ein teil der angler auch trotz baglimits weiterhin an der ostsee angelt,
> und mit div. anderen arten auch schöne stunden erleben kann.
> (wenn man denn die 5 dorsche erstmal gefangen hat)



Ja, das stimmt. Aber es sind zu wenig Angler, um diesen Tourismuszweig eine dauerhafte Chance zu geben, leider.

Ich habe auch meine Zweifel, ob man dauerhaft eingefleischte Dorschangler für Plattfisch begeistern kann...

Vom Kleinboot mit der feinen Spinnrute oder im Sommer mit der Posenmontage ist das mal eine Abwechslung, gerade auch mit Kindern. Aber immer nur Plattfisch? Nicht meine Welt.

Heringe kommen mir nicht ins Boot, Meerforelle ist natürlich noch ein Thema, aber das war es dann ja auch schon. Mefo fische ich vom Boot einfach mit der Spinnrute im flachen Wasser, bin halt kein Schleppangler. 

Makrele ist auch nicht mein Ding.

Die Palette an Ostseefischen ist groß, aber man muss sich für die einzelne Fischart auch begeistern können. Ist wie im Süßwasser |rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

yap...

als da wären noch hornhecht, steinbutt, wittling
etc.

ist  aber schon klar, der dorsch ist und bleibt
der haupt-zielfisch an der ostsee.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jepp, sauber einseitig...|rolleyes. Mon dieu!
> 
> ICES ist international anerkannt und besetzt duch internationale Wissenschaftler, u.a. auch durch die Länder Schweden und Kanada. In den Beiträgen wurden ja ach so neue Forschungen/ Zahlen zu den Beständen durch "Wissenschaftler" aus diesen Ländern gezeigt. Wenn zwei/ drei Wissenschaftler die Arbeit von ICES infrage stellen und es angeblich besser können- warum werden die nicht von den Regierungen der Länder gehört.
> 
> ...



Danke für dieses gute Statement. Ich fahre nicht mehr an die Ost- Nordsee. Macht keinen Sinn. Früher waren wir bis zu 5 x ein verlängertes Wochenende unterwegs. Das ist jetzt definitiv vorbei. 1600 km in und zurück. Wegen 6 Dorschen? Geht's noch?


----------



## Grünknochen (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Sauber recherchiert, TeeHawk, mon dieu!



Absolut.
Vor allem die Nummer mit dem Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG) im Eingangspost war der Burner. Schon da wusste ich, was mich erwartet...

http://www.antidiskriminierungsstelle.de/DE/Home/home_node.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine Zweifel, ob man dauerhaft eingefleischte Dorschangler für Plattfisch begeistern kann...



Aus meinem Verein sind jedes Jahr geschätzte 20 Leute regelmäßig zum Meeresangeln an die Ostsee gefahren. Im vergangenen Jahr kein einziger mehr. Wegen Plattfisch fährt da keiner hoch. 

Ich bin eigentlich erstaunt, dass die Lokal-Politiker in den Ostseegebieten den Entwicklungen nur zuschauen. Das Baglimit dürfte in Summe doch mehrere hundert Arbeitsplätze kosten, ohne dass diese absehbar irgendwie kompensiert werden. Von den entsprechend sinkenden Steuereinnahmen im Tourismus-Umfeld ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hi.
Die Kombination aus Baglimit und den Verboten in der AWZ ist der Todesstoß für einige Familienunternehmen an der Ostseeküste. Wenn man diese Art der Angelei erhalten möchte, darf man nicht Fahrtkilometer und evtl. Fänge gegenrechnen. Ich habe auf Angelkuttern oft gut gefangen, aber immer Spaß gehabt. Das Erlebnis zählt! Wenn das Baglimit erreicht ist, werden die Buttvorfächer eingesetzt und noch ein paar Platte verhaftet. 
Ich bin gegen Baglimit und Verbote in der AWZ, aber wir Angler dürfen uns davon nicht abschrecken lassen und weiterangeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi.
> Die Kombination aus Baglimit und den Verboten in der AWZ ist der Todesstoß für einige Familienunternehmen an der Ostseeküste. Wenn man diese Art der Angelei erhalten möchte



....sollte die Politik zuerst mal ihre einäugige Scheuklappenignoranz ablegen und die ihr aufgetragen Hausaufgaben erledigen.


----------



## eiswerner (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Da kann ich dir nicht recht geben,
ich bin Rentner Fahre 2 x 850 Kilometer ca. 150 EURO muss den Kutter bezahlen und die Fischereiabgabe, dann kommt Übernachtung und Verpflegung dazu zusammen ca. 200 EURO für 4 Tage.
Da braucht man viel Sympathie#q


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hi. Ich habe auch gut 400 Km pro Strecke, kombiniere das aber meist mit ein paar schönen Urlaubstagen an der Ostsee. Ob ich nun 5 oder 10 Dorsche pro Angeltour fange, es lohnt sich rein wirtschaftlich sowieso nicht. Es geht um das Angelerlebnis. Es gibt viele Angler, die über 2000 km fahren, um evtl. ein Foto von einem dicken Fisch auf der Speicherkarte zu haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eiswerner (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Zum Glück gibt's ja verschiedene Meinungen und was glaubst du warum die ganzen Kutter nicht mehr Fahren.
Und die Ferienhäuserbesitzer jammern.
da Fahre ich lieber 2 Wochen nach Norwegen.:m


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Das die Angler aufgrund der politischen Entscheidungen wegbleiben, ist offensichtlich. Es gibt politische Kräfte, welche die Kutterangelei am liebsten ganz ausmerzen wollen. Wenn die Angler wegbleiben, wird es denen auch gelingen, dass es bald kaum noch Angelkutter geben wird. 
Nach Norwegen wird trotz Ausfuhrbegrenzung auch weiterhin gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das die Angler aufgrund der politischen Entscheidungen wegbleiben, ist offensichtlich



Politische FEHLentscheidungen mit viel "Geschmäckle" aber recht wenig für den Dorsch.



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Nach Norwegen wird trotz Ausfuhrbegrenzung auch weiterhin gefahren.



Schon mal nachgedacht , woran das wohl liegen könnte?


----------



## Saxi1961 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich fahre Mitte April wieder aus dem Mühlviertel in Österreich nach Rügen. Sind knappe 1000km, wäre schön wenn ich eine Mefo an den Haken bekommen könnte.
Aber wenn ich keine fange hatte ich eine schöne Woche Urlaub.
Letztes Jahr fing ich auch „nur“ zwei Hornis.
Schön war es trotzdem.
Früher führen wir so alle 3 Jahre nach Norwegen(Froya) ist halt eine andere Anglerei.
LG aus Österreich.
Gerhard


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

@Ruhrfischer: Natürlich sind das aus Sicht der Angler und des Dorsches Fehlentscheidungen. Für andere Interessensvertretungen ist das aber Teil eines langfristigen Plans. Der Umwelt- oder Dorschschutz ist nur ein öffentlichkeitswirksamer Vorwand.
Ich plädiere deshalb dafür weiterhin diese Art der Angelei trotz der Einschränkungen weiterhin auszuüben. Damit hilft man den Betrieben an der Küste. Jammern und Meckern hilft da nicht weiter. Die vorherrschende Meinung eine Kuttertour lohnt nicht, weil man sowieso kaum was fängt bzw. fangen darf, finde ich fatal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Dito!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

beides ist irgendwie blöd. Fahren alle weiterhin an die Ostsee, werden die Gegner sagen:   Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Läuft doch alles bestens.
Kommen zu wenig, gehen einige oder gar viele Betriebe Zugrunde.
Wobei das Bundesumweltministerium ja schon mal sagte, dass es für die schlechte Situation der Kutter und anderer Tourismusbetriebe andere Gründe geben müsse.


----------



## hans albers (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

@punkarpfen


sehe ich genau so...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Die Rechenspiele finde ich grundsätzlich immer lustig |kopfkrat.

Ich habe einfache Strecke 151 Km zu meinem Boot. Ich fahre die Strecke wohl zum Angeln ca. 15 mal p.a. und sind somit gut 4500 Km. Ich entnehme im Schnitt etwas mehr als 2 Dorsche pro Tour (Zahlen von 2016 und 2017, vorher waren es im Schnitt knapp 2,5). Das sind also gut 30 Dorsche im Jahr. Ja, und ich bin glücklicher Dorschangler! Mir ist es völlig Banane, wie viele Fische den Weg in den Hafen finden, mir geht es ausschließlich um das Erlebnis. 

Bootsangeln auf dem Meer ist für mich Luxus, Entspannung und Freiheit. Natürlich gehören Bisse und der Drill dazu, aber für mich nicht die Anzahl in der Kiste. An manchen Tagen mit Schlechtwetter kommt auch noch Abenteuer dazu .

Wie oft habe ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auch auf Mefo fische und auch fange- ich habe noch nie eine mit nach Hause genommen.

Da ich viele Jahre in DK gefischt habe und dort auch tatsächlich das Angeln als Kind gelernt habe, hat sich diese Mentalität bei mir eingeschlichen. Nein, ich rechne nicht in Fischen- für mich stehen beim Angeln viele andere Dinge im Vordergrund! Das ist übrigens genau das, was ich meinen Kindern lehre und mittlerweile auch meinen Kumpels. 

Mein bester Kumpel, der häufig mit mir auf dem Boot sitzt, weiß immer vorher, wann bei der ersten Drift mein Standardspruch kommt und spricht ihn mittlerweile für mich aus. Ich sitze in meinem Drehstuhl, Füße hoch, gucke auf das Meer und sage "Gibt es ein geileres Hobby als Angeln?".

Natürlich verstehe ich auch die Menschen, die tatsächlich "rechnen" müssen. Das ist für manche finanziell nicht mal eben so zu stemmen. Wenn man eine Angeltour macht, muss man an anderen Dingen sparen, also zum Beispiel am Essen. Wenn man dann zwei oder drei Mahlzeiten "fängt", hilft es der Haushaltskasse. Auch das ist für mich ein Argument, das ich zu 100% respektiere und nachvollziehen kann. Das geht gerade vielen Rentnern so. 

Fakt ist, dass wir weiterhin an der Küste angeln sollten. In erster Linie sollten wir nie vergessen, wie geil das ist, aber auch helfen, dem Angeltourismus eine Chance zu geben.

Wenn der Angeltourismus zusammengebrochen ist, haben wir nur noch wenige Möglichkeiten dem Meeresangeln nachzugehen. Aber gerade das betrifft eher die Jungs und Mädels, die von weiter weg anreisen. Abwarten bis das baglimit entfällt, bedeutet vielleicht auch, warten bis in die Ewigkeit. 

Ich komme mit meinem Boot auch ohne Angeltourismus schon über die Runden .

Ich könnte ja sogar sagen, im Notfall lege ich mein Boot nach Dänemark- die Insel Als sind 40 Km mehr zu fahren. Aber das will ich gar nicht, denn gerade Fehmarn und Ostholstein liegen mir persönlich am Herzen. In den letzten Monaten habe ich aber auch viele tolle Menschen in Wismar, Rostock und Warnemünde kennenlernen dürfen und wir haben aus der Region viel Unterstützung erfahren. Ja, das Angeln an der Ostsee muss eine Zukunft haben, oder?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO_LrQEA-WE


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Sehr gut geschrieben Fisherbandit. Danke. Das sehe ich genau so...


----------



## Tinca52 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Bravo und Achtung.


----------



## TeeHawk (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Sprichst uns aus dem Herzen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass wir weiterhin an der Küste angeln sollten. In erster Linie sollten wir nie vergessen, wie geil das ist, aber auch helfen, dem Angeltourismus eine Chance zu geben.



Hallo Fisherbandit,

was du schreibst ist völlig nachvollziehbar, du solltest aber die Realität akzeptieren, dass nahezu alle Angler ab Breitengrad (maximal) Berlin der Fische wegen an die Küste zum Angeln kommen (oder besser gesagt kamen). Und diese Angler sind das Rückgrat des Angeltourismus. Genau wie die meisten Leute der Fische wegen nach Norwegen fahren.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: Das Baglimit zerstört den Angeltourismus in Deutschland.


----------



## Wegberger (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

die Situation ist ja noch viel schlimmer.

Da fast jeder Angler in seinem Breitengraden agiert und unsere Feninde ( DAFV, Nabu und Petra) bundesweit, landesweit agieren sind wir automatisch auf dem Schaffot.

Solange der Protest und Naturnutzung incl. Naturschutz nicht bundesweit verfolgt werden .... werden wir Angler platt gemacht.


----------



## bacalo (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> 
> die Situation ist ja noch viel schlimmer.
> 
> ...




 [FONT=&quot]Unsere Lebensphilosophie ohne erwähnenswerte Unterstützung von Verbänden muss nicht nur auf lokaler Ebene sondern auch für Außenstehende bemerk-/sichtbar umgesetzt werden!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Da ist die verantwortungsbewusste Ausübung meiner gelebten Lebensphilosophie noch eines der geringsten Probleme überhaupt und ich sehe absolut keinen Anlass dieses mich seit mehr als 50 Jahren begleitendes Hobbys aufzugeben. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Dies ist und bleibt mein Fels in der Brandung.*
[/FONT]


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> dass nahezu alle Angler ab Breitengrad (maximal) Berlin der Fische wegen an die Küste zum Angeln kommen


nee ....
das sehe ich anders,
gibt auch genug angler die trotz baglimits hochfahren, 
und denen dann das erlebnis und die auswahl an anderen arten auch reicht.


ich bin auch eher dafür  (und mich stört das baglimit im übrigen wenig)
den tourismus /kutter dort weiterhin zu unterstützen, bis zb. das baglimit
wieder wegfällt.. wir haben es selber in der hand..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> nee ....
> das sehe ich anders,
> gibt auch genug angler die trotz baglimits hochfahren,
> und bei denn das erlebnis und die auswahl an anderen arten auch reicht.



Ein Buchungsrückgang von 30-50% spricht da eine andere Sprache. Diese Dimension killt jedes Geschäftsmodell.


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

also erstmal sind das nicht  "nahezu alle angler".
zweitens gibt es da auch 
unterschiede in den regionen von 30- 50  prozent.


sonst sehe ich das wie @Fischerbandit1000:

die vorher aufgeführten rechen beispiele wegen kosten /nutzung 
sind schon  etwas merkwürdig .
( ich sag nur fisch /pro km)


----------



## Ronald Reagan (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



hans albers schrieb:


> die vorher aufgeführten rechen beispiele wegen kosten /nutzung
> sind schon etwas merkwürdig .
> ( ich sag nur fisch /pro km)



Schwer verständlich sind sie. Einmal geht es nur ums Angeln und den Spaß, der Fangerfolg ist angeblich nebensächlich. Und dann auf einmal ist das Bag-Limit doch der Grund, warum man nicht fährt. #c


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Buchungsrückgang von 30-50% spricht da eine andere Sprache. Diese Dimension killt jedes Geschäftsmodell.



Dieser Buchungsrückgang konnte aber bisher nur fürs Kutterangeln und die daran hängenden Zweige "gemessen" werden. Keiner weiß, was andere Bereiche machen. Ich habe z.B. das Gefühl, dass das Kleinbootangeln, insbesondere auch mit Bellys, Kajaks etc. weiterhin stark zunimmt. Das liegt glaube ich an dem generellen Trend in der Bevölkerung, dass man individueller sein und sein eigenes Ding machen will. Für solche Leute ist Kutterangeln halt nicht attraktiv.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

|offtopic*  oder auch nicht *

ohne Wertung meinerseits und nur so nebenbei, weil es mich gerade etwas amüsiert, wie jemand schimpft, dass er nicht mehr für 5 Dorsche an die Ostsee/D fahren wird, weil es sich nicht mehr rentiere,
aber in einem anderen Thread ich gerade las, wie dieser das Entnahmeverbot für Zander und Hecht in Holland, das auch nicht näher bei ihm laut Profil liegt, preist und es für uns hier sogar als Vorbild sieht ...

Egal ... und ohne Wertung meinerseits ... OFFtopic oder was es auch sein mag, AUS


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Es gibt einen Einbruch in allen Bereichen! Angelgeschäfte, Kleinboote, Restaurants, Übernachtungen...Gerade in den Zeiten, wo überwiegend Angler an die Küste kommen.

Auch die Bootsvermieter hatten 2017 einen spürbaren Rückgang.

Natürlich ist das Baglimit eine Ursache dafür. Es geht aber nicht nur um die 5 Fische, die ich mitnehmen darf, sondern um die Abknüppelverordung. Was soll der Angler nach 5 (3) Dorschen machen? Saufen oder aufs Meer gucken? Bei C&R würden wir wieder mehr Angler ans Meer bekommen, wetten?

Interessant ist dabei aber, dass rechnerich die 5 Dorsche überhaupt nur bei jeder 3,4 ten Angeltour überschritten werden!

Beim Brandungs- und Watangeln sind sogar nur 1,6% der Angler betroffen- und die bleiben trotzdem der Küste fern.

Es ist ein Problem für die Küstenregion, aber ich werde weiterangeln. So einfach lasse ich mir das Hobby nicht wegnehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |offtopic*  oder auch nicht *
> 
> ohne Wertung meinerseits und nur so nebenbei, weil es mich gerade etwas amüsiert, wie jemand schimpft, dass er nicht mehr für 5 Dorsche an die Ostsee/D fahren wird, weil es sich nicht mehr rentiere,
> aber in einem anderen Thread ich gerade las, wie dieser das Entnahmeverbot für Zander und Hecht in Holland, das auch nicht näher bei ihm laut Profil liegt, preist und es für uns hier sogar als Vorbild sieht ...
> ...



Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Anglern, die auf Karpfen & Co. ausschließlich C&R angeln, einmal pro Jahr aber zum "Filet-Angeln" nach Norwegen fahren. Was ist daran verwunderlich? 

Anscheinend ist für diese Leute der "Spaß-Kick" beim Dorschangeln im Gegensatz zum Angeln auf Hecht, Zander usw. nicht groß genug, um dafür den weiten Weg auf sich zu nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Anglern, die auf Karpfen & Co. ausschließlich C&R angeln, einmal pro Jahr aber zum "Filet-Angeln" nach Norwegen fahren. Was ist daran verwunderlich?
> 
> Anscheinend ist für diese Leute der "Spaß-Kick" beim Dorschangeln im Gegensatz zum Angeln auf Hecht, Zander usw. nicht groß genug, um dafür den weiten Weg auf sich zu nehmen.



Nein, es ist schlichtweg verboten in SH C&R durchzuführen (siehe Aussagen auf der Homepage vom MELUND zum Baglimit).

Aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist schlichtweg verboten in SH C&R durchzuführen (siehe Aussagen auf der Homepage vom MELUND zum Baglimit).



Das kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Einbruch in allen Bereichen! Angelgeschäfte, Kleinboote, Restaurants, Übernachtungen...Gerade in den Zeiten, wo überwiegend Angler an die Küste kommen.



Naja, aber insgesamt, scheint das auf z.B. die Übernachtungen keine großen Auswirkungen zu haben und das ist, was die Politiker interessiert.  

Laut dem Artikel insgesamt 4,4% mehr Übernachtungen in SH in 2017.
http://travemuende-aktuell.de/artikel/22541-Ostsee-Holstein-Tourismus-auf-der-ITB.html


----------



## Laichzeit (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. das Gefühl, dass das Kleinbootangeln, insbesondere auch mit Bellys, Kajaks etc. weiterhin stark zunimmt. Das liegt glaube ich an dem generellen Trend in der Bevölkerung, dass man individueller sein und sein eigenes Ding machen will. Für solche Leute ist Kutterangeln halt nicht attraktiv.



Ich denke nicht, dass das Kutterangeln einem Trend zum Opfer fällt. Es ist die einfachste und günstigste Möglichkeit als Angler offshore zu fischen. Wenn die Kutter wegen der kurzfristigen! Dorschschonung wegfallen, kommen die nicht mehr zurück und damit wäre der Großteil der Angler zum fischen vom Strand oder in Sichtweite der Küste gezwungen. Was das für die Veränderung des Angeldrucks auf dieser Fläche und der nötigen Reglementierung bedeutet, dürfte klar sein.
Deshalb sollte das Kuttersterben unabhängig von irgendwelchen Anglertrends nicht zusätzlich befeuert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte das Kuttersterben unabhängig von irgendwelchen Anglertrends nicht zusätzlich befeuert werden.



genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Naja, aber insgesamt, scheint das auf z.B. die Übernachtungen keine großen Auswirkungen zu haben und das ist, was die Politiker interessiert.
> 
> Laut dem Artikel insgesamt 4,4% mehr Übernachtungen in SH in 2017.
> http://travemuende-aktuell.de/artikel/22541-Ostsee-Holstein-Tourismus-auf-der-ITB.html



Das streite ich ja nicht ab! Es geht aber auch um die Nebensaison und die speziellen Quartiere für Angler.

Wir haben aktuell den Vorteil, dass durch Terror und ähnlichem Deutschland wieder im Trend liegt. Das wird natürlich positiv verkauft, ist klar. Aber die Ursache liegt u.a. an der Türkei, Ägypten, aber auch einem völlig überfüllten Malle und den Preisen.

Deutschland ist schön und wir verbringen tatsächlich unseren Haupturlaub dieses Jahr auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Die Kinder sind zwar (noch) nicht so begeistert, aber das kommt noch...


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Die Kinder sind zwar (noch) nicht so begeistert, aber das kommt noch..



....|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist schön und wir verbringen tatsächlich unseren Haupturlaub dieses Jahr auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Die Kinder sind zwar (noch) nicht so begeistert, aber das kommt noch...



Da sind wir aber wieder bei der regionalen Zweiteilung (oder noch viel mehr Teilen) von Deutschland. Ich hab voriges Jahr der Familie vorgeschlagen, zum Urlaub an die Ostsee zu fahren. Fast hätte ich im Gartenhaus schlafen müssen.  Hier im Süden ist halt Italien eine naheliegende Alternative. Im Westen Deutschlands ist es Frankreich usw.


----------



## raubangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kinder sind zwar (noch) nicht so begeistert, aber das kommt noch...



Ich kann Deine Kinder verstehen.

Die deutsche Küste ist hübsch (habe auch ein Boot in Wismar liegen).
Aber nur was für Ausflüge je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Habe gerade in der neuen Blinker Ausgabe gelesen, dass laut einem Sprecher des Bundeslandwirtschaftsministeriums in diesem Jahr "möglicherweise Spielraum für eine Erhöhung der Angler-Quote"  geben könnte, also am Bag Limit westliche Ostsee gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich erstaunt, dass die Lokal-Politiker in den Ostseegebieten den Entwicklungen nur zuschauen. Das Baglimit dürfte in Summe doch mehrere hundert Arbeitsplätze kosten, ohne dass diese absehbar irgendwie kompensiert werden. Von den entsprechend sinkenden Steuereinnahmen im Tourismus-Umfeld ganz zu schweigen.



Wenn dass denn so wäre, aber der Tourismus ist steigend...

https://www.statistik-nord.de/zahle...in-schleswig-holstein-im-november-2017-60116/

 Also damit kannst du niemanden in der Politik erschüttern..

 Die ausbleibenden Angeltouristen sind mehr als kompensiert...

 Das ist also leider keine Bank für uns Angler, als Argument.


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Moin .

So ganz mit dem kompensieren stimmt das aber nicht,auch wenn 

es sich nach den schön Rechnungen so anschaut.

Es ist die zeit von November bis in den April wo Anglertourismus

doch ein finanzielles Loch hinterlässt.Und natürlich trifft es  mal wieder die auf den Angler 

angewiesenen und ausgerichteten Betriebe.


----------



## TeeHawk (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich nach wie vor ein großes Thema ist die nachweislich gestörte Altersstruktur des Bestandes,...



Wie lässt sich denn die Alterstruktur des Bestandes wieder normalisieren?
Solange mit Netzen gefischt wird, werden doch die alten, großen Exemplare entnommen und je nach Maschenweite verbleiben unter Umständen nur die noch nicht laichfähigen Fische. Es müsste also das „Küchenfenster“ gelten, dass für die kommerzielle Fischerei nur mit einer „längenmässig unten und oben einstellbaren“ Fangmethode umsetzbar wäre.
Wenn es dafür nicht sowieso zu spät ist, weil man evtl. durch die bisherige Befischung den Genpool des Bestandes schon so verändert hat, das Größe nicht mehr vererbt wird (Survival of the fittest).
Angler könnten das „Küchenfenster“ einfacher einhalten...


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo,



> Angler könnten das „Küchenfenster“ einfacher einhalten



Das dürfte wohl war sein, denn wenn unter realistischen Bedingungen geforscht wird, ist ja die Überlebensrate der zurückgesetzten Dorsche beim Angeln ziemlich hoch. 

Wenn man die geangelten Fische allerdings in oberflächennahen Netzgehegen hältert, kommt man zu anderen Ergebnissen.

Mit dem Versuchsaufbau kann man die Ergebnisse also schon in eine gewünschte Richtung lenken.

Würde aber ein seriöser Wissenschaftler niemals bewusst tun, oder??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Angler könnten das „Küchenfenster“ einfacher einhalten...



Wir brauchen kein Küchenfesnter und damit eine neue Regulierung- man soll uns einfach die Entscheidung, einen Fisch zu behalten, überlassen! Jeder verantwortungsbewusste Angler würde dann den ein oder anderen Fisch zurücksetzen und somit etwas für die Bestände tun- ohne deutsche Regelungswut...

Allerdings muss auch ausreichend Fisch entnommen werden, um eine Unterfischung zu vermeiden.

Ich fand die These von Dr. Breckling zur Unterfischung im letzten Jahr ziemlich gut, denn alle reden immer nur von Überfischung. Nachzulesen ist das übrigens auch in einer relativ aktuellen Studie von Ray Hilborn.

Es gibt für jeden Bestand ein msy-Niveau, also einen maximal möglichen  Dauerertrag. Die Größe eines natürlichen Fischbestandes schwankt,  deshalb wird der msy (maximum sustainable yield) vorrangig f (also der  relativen fischereilichen Sterblichkeit) ausgedrückt. Im Prinzip geht es  aber immer um eine Menge Fisch, die ein Bestand langfristig liefern  kann. Wenn ein Bestand überfischt wird, verliert man Erträge, weil seine  Reproduktionskapazität beeinträchtig wird. Zu wenig Elterntiere, zu  wenig Nachwuchs usw. Das ist relativ einfach nachzuvollziehen.

Wenn ein Bestand unterfischt wird, also weniger gefangen wird als msy,  dann verschenkt man mögliche Erträge einfach dadurch, dass man die  Fische nicht rausholt, das ist auch noch leicht nachvollziehbar. Ein  weiterer Effekt der Unterfischung ist weniger bekannt: Wenn die Menge  Fisch immer weiter zunimmt, kommt es zu dichteabhängigen  Wachstumsbegrenzungen (nicht mehr genug Nahrung für alle), im Süßwasser  kennt man das „verbuttete“ Bestände in Seen. Die Fische wachsen  langsamer, der Bestand ist weniger produktiv.

In der Nordsee sieht man das aktuell bei den Schollen. Länge pro  Altersklasse (length at age, weight at age geht auch) hat abgenommen,  z.B. die vierjährigen sind heutzutage im Durchschnitt kleiner als vor 10  Jahren. Dadurch wird der Bestand ebenfalls weniger produktiv.
Sowohl Überfischung als auch Unterfischung führen zu „weniger Fisch“  bzw. weniger Anlandungen als auf msy-Niveau bei nachhaltiger  Bewirtschaftung möglich wäre.

Ray Hillborn hat das mal global durchgerechnet und kommt zu dem  Ergebnis, dass man weltweit mehr Fisch verliert durch Unterfischung  (also unvollständiger Ausnutzung des msy) als durch Überfischung. Nach  Daten der FAO sind weltweit rund 50 % der Bestände auf msy-Niveau  befischt, 30 % überfischt und 20 % unterfischt. Dabei ist natürlich zu  berücksichtigen, dass die Bestände unterschiedlich groß sind und der  „verschenkte“ Ertrag auch graduell unterschiedlich ist. Ein  „zusammengebrochener“ Bestand liefert nahe Null, andere liefern noch 90%  usw.

Für fehlende Eltertiere und somit weniger Nachwuchs ist natülich die Überfischung ursächlich.

Unglaublich wird dann hierbei, dass wir keine Fische zurücksetzen dürfen und ich in der Ostsee vor Fehmarn einen Dorsch von 80 oder 90 cm entnehmen und verwerten muss. Das ist doch einfach nur unglaublich- die jammern wegen Überfischung, hindern uns Angler aber an einer freiwilligen Unterstützung der Bestände durch eine selektive Entnahme.

Wenn in diesem Land nicht alles geregelt werden kann, sind die Beamten halt unglücklich...


----------



## raubangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Die Rückwurfgenehmigung kommt noch.
Aber erst kommt die "Empfehlung von widerhakenlosen Haken" als Verordnung.
https://www.thuenen.de/index.php?id=366&L=0

Bisher hatte Thünen immer recht gehabt.
Die hatten auch 2007 bereits das Baglimit vorausgesagt.
Die sind richtig gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Rückwurfgenehmigung kommt noch.



Rückwurfgenehmigung oder Rückwurfverbot?


----------



## raubangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Rückwurfgenehmigung oder Rückwurfverbot?



Nach der Verordnung über die widerhakenlosen Haken kommt dann die Rückwurfgenehmigung.
Oder die Verordnung kommt ohne Rückwurfgenehmigung.

Aber die Verordnung wird kommen.
Wetten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Aber die Verordnung wird kommen.
> Wetten?



Ich würde nie gegen die Einführung von sinnfreien anglerfeindlichen Regelungen wetten...  Erfahrungswerte


----------



## angler1996 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

´positiv betrachtet, könnte man die Verwendung von widerhakenlosen Haken auch als Brücke sehen#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Zumindest wäre das der nächste Schritt zum hakenlosen Angeln...


----------



## angler1996 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zumindest wäre das der nächste Schritt zum hakenlosen Angeln...


:q yep, manche Brücke endet im Nichts


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich hab das letzte Mal vor über 30 Jahren auf Dorsch geangelt.



> Aber erst kommt die "Empfehlung von widerhakenlosen Haken" als Verordnung.


Ob widerhakenlose aber wirklich zu einer signifikaten Erhöhung der Überlebensraten führen ?  Schaden wirds zwar nichts, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass andere Parameter ggf. deutlich wichtiger wären.

Bei der Untersuchung von Thünen fällt mir auf, dass die überwiegend in den Sommermonaten durchgeführt wurde.
Ich dachte immer, dass Dorschangeln eher von Herbst bis Frühjahr Saison hat.

Hälterung  im warmen Oberflächenwasser könnte natürlich auch die Sterblichkeit erhöhen.

Aber ich nur Laie, kein Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hälterung  im warmen Oberflächenwasser könnte natürlich auch die Sterblichkeit erhöhen.
> 
> Aber ich nur Laie, kein Wissenschaftler.



Und umso schöner finde ich immer, dass auch wir Laien über diese Dinge stolpern!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zumindest wäre das der nächste Schritt zum hakenlosen Angeln...



Pöddern auf Dorsche |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Pöddern auf Dorsche |bigeyes



Ist ein wenig wie Autos ohne Autoreifen....


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

naja,

so ganz weit hergeholt ist das auch nicht.
ist zb.  ja auch besser, nen einzelhaken zu verwenden 
zb. beim mefospinnen oder auch auf dorsch.
(im gegensatz zu den drillingen)

oder auch am pilker/jig.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> So ganz mit dem kompensieren stimmt das aber nicht,auch wenn
> 
> ...



Naja, selbst im Dezember waren die Zahlen um 11,3% höher, in Gegensatz zum Dezember des Vorjahres:

https://www.statistik-nord.de/zahle...-im-dezember-und-im-gesamten-jahr-2017-60162/

Selbst im Jahresrückblick, inkl. Frühjahr und Herbst waren die Zahlen um 5,2% höher

Also weggebliebene Angler komplett ersetzt und sogar noch Zuwachs um 5,2% gehabt...

Also mit ausbleibendem Tourismus insgesamt braucht keiner argumentieren, den gibt es nicht.

Allerdings wird der reine Angeltourismus eventuell weniger, oder die konzentrieren sich anders, eventuell mehr Küstenangeln... Viele Angler gehen auch wegen der hohen Charterkosten nicht mehr auf die Kutter, das hat nicht einmal etwas mit dem Baglimit oder Verboten zu tun..

Ein Problem dürften aber scheinbar die Kutter haben, mit rückläufigen Buchungen... und damit einige aussterben... Damit verschwindet leider etwas gewohntes, schönes..., aber wirtschaftlicher Schaden insgesamt..., stelle ich mal in Frage..

Deshalb haben die Politiker leider auch entsprechend wenig Druck, für die Angler etwas zu tun...


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Warum seid Ihr denn gegen ein Küchenfenster? Das wäre doch de facto die Legalisierung des Zurücksetzens auch größerer Fische. Und vielleicht wäre das auch einfacher durchzusetzen. An der Müritz funktioniert es jedenfalls für Hechte sehr gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Weil wir keine neuen Vorgaben benötigen Georg! Wir haben ausreichend Regelungen. Jeder Angler kann das selbst entscheiden oder sind wir deutschen im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Europäern zu doof zu? Oder unsere Fische schmerzempfindlicher?

Witzig (oder auch nicht) ist die Begründung für ein Küchenfenster. Das Küchenfenster verstösst dabei nicht gegen das TSG, aber C & R (aus Sicht der Behörden). Der Unterschied für die Behörde- die Behörde hat das festgelegt und nicht der Angler. Man will uns einfach regulieren! Der Unterschied für die Fische in Bezug auf das TSG? Ich kann keinen erkennen... 

Ich rege mich über diesen Behördenschwachsinn schon wieder auf...


----------



## geomas (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ein „Küchenfenster” beim Dorschangeln halte ich für relativ unsinnig. 
In anderen Bereichen (zum Beispiel beim Karpfen- oder Hechtangeln) hätte ich keine Probleme damit, fände eine entsprechende Regelung auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Warum seid Ihr denn gegen ein Küchenfenster? Das wäre doch de facto die Legalisierung des Zurücksetzens auch größerer Fische. Und vielleicht wäre das auch einfacher durchzusetzen. An der Müritz funktioniert es jedenfalls für Hechte sehr gut.



Ich halte auch überhaupt nichts von pauschalen Küchenfenstern, solange nicht zu 100% erwiesen ist, dass es was bringt... und dann wieder nur die Angler und die Fischer machen weiter wie bisher...?

 Ein pauschales unbegründetes Küchenfenster ist nichts anderes als das unbegründete Angelverbot..., wieder Einschränkung, ohne Grund... 

 Hier ticken die Angler auch komplett unterschiedlich.... die einen lieben das magere zarte Fillet der 38er bis 45er Dorsche, andere mögen lieber das der größeren Dorsche..., wem soll man nun was nehmen?

 Auch ein generelles Küchenfenster ist ein pauschales unbegründetes Angelverbot.


----------



## Ørret (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ein „Küchenfenster” beim Dorschangeln halte ich für relativ unsinnig.
> In anderen Bereichen (zum Beispiel beim Karpfen- oder Hechtangeln) hätte ich keine Probleme damit, fände eine entsprechende Regelung auch sinnvoll.



Macht ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen Sinn , wo sich der Karpfen innden.allermeisten Gewässern nicht selbstständig reproduzieren kann?
Bei Hecht und Zander macht's durchaus in manchen Gewässern Sinn, aber beim Dorsch?

Man sollte den Anglern da die Entscheidung lassen....so wie in anderen Ländern auch.

Von einem Küchenfenster quasi als C&R durch die Hintertür halte ich nicht viel....


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich bin ja komplett bei Euch, dass die Königslösung die freie Entscheidung des Anglers ist. Aber wie realistisch ist das derzeit? Ein Küchenfenster halte ich für eher durchsetzbar und wäre für mich ein Weg, mit dem ich leben könnte. Eventuell kann man das ja als Kompromiss im Hinterkopf behalten. Wenn das z. B. in S-H erreicht würde, wäre das Problem in der Praxis weitgehend vom Tisch. Aber ich sitze mit den Herren und Damen ja auch nicht an einem Tisch und auf Distanz lässt sich wie immer vorzüglich klugsch.... Also hör' ich damit jetzt auf.


----------



## Hirschtier (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Also ich finde das Bag-Limit von 3 bis 5 Dorschen je Tag/Angler sinnvoll und gar nicht soooo schlimm.

Die Kutterfahrtenanbieter müssen sich halt Anpassen und der Kundschaft halt ein gewissen Extra anbieten zb...

Aber ansonsten mal mit gesundem Verstand: 5 Dorsche reichen doch locker aus für lecker Braten, Räuchern und Suppe... an den Viehers ist doch echt viel Fleisch dran


----------



## Vanner (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Hirschtier schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Bag-Limit von 3 bis 5 Dorschen je Tag/Angler sinnvoll und gar nicht soooo schlimm.



Sagt wieder jemand der es nur 10min bis zum Dorsch hat.#d


Küchenfenster braucht es echt keine, genau so wenig wie sinnlosen Abknüppelzwang für maßige Fische.


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Georg,



> Ich bin ja komplett bei Euch, dass die Königslösung die freie  Entscheidung des Anglers ist. Aber wie realistisch ist das derzeit?



Vielleicht ist das ja auch mal eine Sache von einer grundsätzlichen medialen Kampagne. |kopfkrat |rolleyes#c


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Vanner schrieb:


> Sagt wieder jemand ...


der, als _"Neu"_-User hier auch sonst brav auf Linie ist.|rolleyes


Hirschtier schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist C&R in vielen Bundesländern verboten :vik:


----------



## TeeHawk (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Aber ein „Küchenfenster“, dass minimal so gewählt wird, dass die Dorsche wenigstens theoretisch einmal in ihrem Leben die Chance erhalten zu laichen und maximal so, dass auch große Exemplare wieder Ihre Gene für große Körpergröße vererben können, wäre doch ein Mittel die Alterstruktur wieder zu normalisieren. Sofern man mit Alterstruktur auch meint, dass ein alter Dorsch auch wieder größer als 75 cm in der westlichen Ostser wird. Oder nicht?

Natürlich vorausgesetzt, das die kommerzielle Fischerei eine Methode findet, es auch einzuhalten.


----------



## Vanner (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

So sieht es leider aus Kati. Und sie sind sicherlich noch absolut Stolz drauf.


----------



## Zoidberg (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Intelligentes Netz
https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/forschung/nachhaltig-fischen-neues-schleppnetz-schlupfloecher-fluchtfenster/


----------



## smithie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Rückwurfgenehmigung kommt noch.
> Aber erst kommt die "Empfehlung von widerhakenlosen Haken" als Verordnung.
> https://www.thuenen.de/index.php?id=366&L=0
> 
> ...


Lest euch mal die Studie dazu durch - interessante Methoden, die da angewendet werden, auch wenn am Schluss geschrieben wird, dass dies nur eine erste Schätzung sein soll. Daraus dann gleich Aktionen ableiten, geht aber schon?!



> We suggest that the use of barbless hooks can help to reduce tissue  damage, bleeding, and mortality and may generally increase fish welfare  and fitness after catch-and-release.





> In addition, the potential benefits of barbless hooks on post-release  mortality have generated controversy in the literature and appear to be  species-specific


----------



## TeeHawk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> Intelligentes Netz
> https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/forschung/nachhaltig-fischen-neues-schleppnetz-schlupfloecher-fluchtfenster/



Die Netzvariante kannte ich noch nicht. Klingt aber vielversprechend.


----------



## Rheinangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Quark und nur eine weitere Beschränkung von Anglern. Die dann zum Kompott auch noch den eventuell nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch entsorgen müssen, weil sie ihn nicht besitzen dürfen.
> Wie soll denn ein Fischer bitteschön den Fang von Großdorsch verhindern? Raffe ich nicht. Die Lösung steht hier doch an unendlich vielen Stellen, Quoten die immer deutlich unter der Reproduktionsrate liegen und nicht wie bisher darüber und auch nicht gerade so an der Grenze. Dazu kommt für ein paar Jahre Fangstopp für die kommerzielle Fischerei in den Laichzeiten der jeweiligen Bestände, und dies möglichst großzügig damit die nicht ganz effizient über die Großfischschwärme fahren. Dann reguliert sich die Alterstruktur relativ schnell und man kann mit nachhaltigem Management und vernünftigen Quoten die Fischerei wieder hochfahren. Natürlich darf man auch nie die Nahrung der Dorsche außer acht lassen, Stichwort Gammelfischerei und Heringsquoten. Solange hier an allen Stellen alles ausgereizt wird und auf Kante  genäht ist, wird es schwierig bleiben und ist mit hohem Risiko verbunden. Ob da Anglern noch ein Küchenfenster auferlegt wird ist völlig unerheblich.



Völlig richtig und den Nagel mitten auf dem Kopf getroffen. 

Ausschließlich die Berufsfischerei ist die Wurzel allen Übels - beim Dorschbestand in Ost- und Nordsee und auch beim Wolfsbarschbestand in der Nordsee. Da muss der Hebel endlich und kräftig angesetzt werden - dann haben wir in relativ kurzer Zeit auch wieder gesunde Bestände. 

Die Angler in den gleichen Pott zu stecken ist eine populistische Maßnahme, damit das grüne Gesocks den Schnabel hält - eine Frechheit. 

Die Fänge der Angler sind über die Jahre (also die guten und die schlechten) immer nahezu gleich geblieben und waren im Verhältnis zur Gesamtentnahmemenge (die toten, wieder entsorgten Fische der Berufsfischer tauchen da nichtmals auf) immer nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein. 

Nun, wo die Berufsfischer die Bestände zu Tode geschröpft haben, fällt "unsere" Menge prozentual natürlich mehr ins Gewicht. Absolut ist es aber immer nahezu gleich geblieben. 

Dieses MUSS sich jeder Angler verinnerlichen und nicht aus Unwissenheit und falscher Loyalität dem Baglimit auch noch zustimmen / es gut heißen. 

Damit schießen wir uns ein Eigentor.

Das Baglimit für Angler ist unnötig und führt ohne Not / Sinn zu erheblichem Schaden bei den davon direkt oder indirekt betroffenen Betrieben in der jeweiligen Region.

Es ist nicht zielführend - hat nur populistische Gründe - und gehört daher schnell und vollständig abgeschafft.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich finde, es ist wenig Ziel führend, von Grünengesocks zu reden. Vermutlich reden die ''Grünen'' von Anglergesocks.
Ich für meinen Teil tausche mich mit Naturschützern aus, die mit dem Thema Naturnutzung einen respektvollen und abwägenden, also nicht verbotsfokussierten Umgang haben. Und ich tausche mich mit Anglern aus, die Naturschutz als wichtiges und unverzichtbares Element ihres Hobbies begriffen haben. Es geht um sachliche Argumente, nicht um schwarz - weiß, nicht um Gegnerschaft/ Feindschaft, nicht um Populismus/ Ideologie oder gegenseitiges Beschimpfen/ Beleidigen.
In der eigenen Sache kommt man keinen Millimeter weiter, wenn man zu nichts anderem in der Lage ist, als im intellektuellen Tiefflug Leute zu verunglimpfen, die nicht die eigene, vielfach übrigens sehr grob gestrickte Meinung reflektieren...
Anglerdemo handelt insoweit übrigens geradezu vorbildlich. ''Wir sind das Volk'' reicht eben nicht...


----------



## Ines (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Stimme dir voll zu, Grünknochen!|good:


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Ich finde, es ist wenig Ziel führend, von Grünengesocks zu reden. Vermutlich reden die ''Grünen'' von Anglergesocks.



Wenn man lange genug sucht, wird man wahrscheinlich für beide Meinungen entsprechende Beispiele finden.

Grundsätzlich finde ich Dialog auch besser als Konfrontation, dazu muss dann aber auch die entsprechenden Partner finden. Die wird es mit Sicherheit geben, aber eben nicht unbedingt flächendeckend und nicht immer auf höherer Entscheidungsebene.

Gefühlt scheint die grundsätzliche Ablehnung von Angeln und Jagd bei Umwelt- und Naturschützern schon stärker ausgeprägt zu sein, als die grundsätzliche Ablehnung von Umwelt- und Naturschutz bei Anglern.

Beim Thema ausbleibende Angeltouristen an der Ostsee könnte m.M. auch die psychologische Wirkung eine Rolle spielen.

Baglimit, Angelverbote, Aufrüstung der Kontrollorgane, Gerüchte über elektronische Überwachungssysteme etc.  .

Da fühlt man sich als Angler nicht besonders wohl und willkommen. 

In Norwegen gibt es ja auch Ausfuhrbeschränkungen, aber dafür halt ganz andere Rahmenbedingungen. Dort fühlen sich Angeltouristen m.W. weiterhin wohl und fahren trotz Ausfuhrbeschränkung hin.

Aber der politische Wille in SH und MVP scheint da eher eine andere Stoßrichtung zu haben.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Da gebe ich Dir recht.
Um so wichtiger ist es aber, sich bei Geltendmachung der eigenen berechtigten Interessen sowohl inhaltlich als organisatorisch seriös in Position zu bringen.

Wenn Anglerdemo jetzt am Runden Tisch sitzt, wird Lars wohl kaum auf die Idee kommen, die ebenfalls anwesenden Vertreter der Naturschutzverbände als grünes Gesocks zu bezeichnen. Würde also echt Sinn machen, auch auf der virtuellen Ebene eines Forums Worte zu gebrauchen, die man einem anderen gegenüber in der Realität ebenfalls aussprechen, also face by face ins Gesicht sagen würde.

P.S.: Norwegen hat übrigens in so manchen Bereichen - ich sage nur Skrei - ein verdammt gutes Fischereimanagement. Davon profotieren Berufsfischerei und Angler gleichermaßen. Und es gibt im wirklich krassen Unterschied zur Ostsee vor Norwegens Küste schlicht und ergreifend verdammt viel Fisch. Hinzu kommt: In Norge ist man im Hinblick auf Naturschutz - Naturnutzung weitaus entspannter. Für Norweger ist es völlig selbstverständlich, zu angeln. Organisationen wie PETA, übrigens keine Naturschützer, sondern ''Tierrechtler'' ( selbst das ist noch verharmlosend), kriegen dort kein Bein auf den Boden.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Da gebe ich Dir recht.



dito

In der Regel ist ne diplomatische Verhandlungsführung erfolgreicher, als primtive Pöbelei.

Im Zweifel wohl lieber in der Hosentasche die Faust ballen, aber nach außen die Contenance wahren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

ja ja, dass noch gepaart mit ein wenig vorauseilendem Gehorsam.
Führt genau an den Abgrund, an dem wir uns jetzt befinden.


----------



## TeeHawk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Also ich glaube Peta ist niemand, den ich ernst nehmen kann, nach dieser Information:

https://diepresse.com/home/panorama...rschuetzer-Peta-toeten-97-Prozent-ihrer-Tiere

spiegelt bestens wieder, dass man sich um die Konsequenzen seiner Aktionen keinen Kopf macht.


----------



## Rheinangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist wenig Ziel führend, von Grünengesocks zu reden. Vermutlich reden die ''Grünen'' von Anglergesocks.
> Ich für meinen Teil tausche mich mit Naturschützern aus, die mit dem Thema Naturnutzung einen respektvollen und abwägenden, also nicht verbotsfokussierten Umgang haben. Und ich tausche mich mit Anglern aus, die Naturschutz als wichtiges und unverzichtbares Element ihres Hobbies begriffen haben. Es geht um sachliche Argumente, nicht um schwarz - weiß, nicht um Gegnerschaft/ Feindschaft, nicht um Populismus/ Ideologie oder gegenseitiges Beschimpfen/ Beleidigen.
> In der eigenen Sache kommt man keinen Millimeter weiter, wenn man zu nichts anderem in der Lage ist, als im intellektuellen Tiefflug Leute zu verunglimpfen, die nicht die eigene, vielfach übrigens sehr grob gestrickte Meinung reflektieren...
> Anglerdemo handelt insoweit übrigens geradezu vorbildlich. ''Wir sind das Volk'' reicht eben nicht...



Die Wortwahl mag grob daher kommen - damit ist natürlich nicht jeder Naturschützer gemeint. Auch ich als Angler verstehe mich ausdrücklich als Naturschützer - aber eben auch als Naturnutzer. Und das würde ich auch gerne zukünftig sein dürfen. 

Gesocks sind für mich die radikalen Ökofaschos, denen es grundsätzlich erst einmal darum geht, den Naturnutzern (also nicht nur den Anglern) Rechte zu entziehen und Einschränkungen zu bescheren. Für die ist jeder, der die Natur mit mehr als einem Fernglas bewaffnet und nicht mit kniehohen Kautschukstiefeln betritt, erstmal böse...

Es kotzt mich einfach nur noch an, was sich in den letzten Jahren zu Ungunsten der privaten Naturnutzer verschlechtert hat. 
Die aggresive Vorgehensweise der Ökofaschos gepaart mit unwissenden oder Lobby vernetzten Politikdeppen, die brav und gefolgsam die teils völlig unsinningen Forderungen und Einschränkungen unterstützen, sorgt mittelfristig dafür, dass wir uns auf Angeln als PC - Spiel beschränken können. 

Insofern hoffe ich, dass die "Guten" wie z.B. Anglerdemo am runden Tisch deutliche Worte finden. Das die Ihre Gegenüber nicht als Gesocks betiteln ist sicherlich geboten - denken werden Sie es aber vermutlich bei einigen Gesprächsteilnehmern schon. 

Aber gut - für die zartbesaiteten unter uns. Ich nehme Gesocks zurück und tausche gegen "Öko Fanatiker"


----------



## TeeHawk (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Sry, aber wenn man das sieht und hört, kann man nur noch mal etwas schreiben:

http://mediathek.daserste.de/Report...egel/Video?bcastId=799280&documentId=51891082

Und für diese Verbrecher vom MSC arbeitet ein so "renommierter" Wissenschaftler, wie der Chef vom Thünen-Institut (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/) als technischer Berater und Aufsichtsrat, dessen wissenschaftliche Arbeit hier für viele Argumente herangezogen wird bzw. die Daten für das ICES liefert.

Solange diese Verbindung zwischen MSC-Thünen-ICES existiert, muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass alles erstunken und erlogen ist und die Zahlen zu 100% für die Industrie erstellt werden. Thünen macht sich durch diese Verbindung so unglaublich unglaubwürdig.

Arme Ostsee.


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Der nächste der gemerkt hat das da mächtig was faul ist.....#6


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hat etwas gedauert, aber 'endlich' da:
Thema Kontrolle & Bußgelder
http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...ook&link_time=1524730184#link_time=1524730121

Ach ja, man kennt ja die Anglersolidarität, a la
_'Baglimit betrifft ja nur Dorschangler. Bin ich nicht, is mir also egal'_
Zitat aus dem Artikel: 
_"Die EU erwägt, auch für Meerforellen und Lachse Tagesfangquoten einzuführen. In der Kieler Jamaika-Koalition ist noch umstritten, ob bei der Reform des Fischereirechts auch die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird, bei Bedarf Quoten für Fische in Binnengewässern wie etwa Hecht oder Zander einzuführen"_


----------



## gründler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _'Baglimit betrifft ja nur Dorschangler. Bin ich nicht, is mir also egal'_
> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> _"Die EU erwägt, auch für Meerforellen und Lachse Tagesfangquoten einzuführen. In der Kieler Jamaika-Koalition ist noch umstritten, ob bei der Reform des Fischereirechts auch die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird, bei Bedarf Quoten für Fische in Binnengewässern wie etwa Hecht oder Zander einzuführen"_



Wird hier "unter" gehen,brauch wenn ein eigenen trööt und wird trotzdem die wenigsten jucken.....
#h


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hast Recht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4821668#post4821668


----------



## MS aus G (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich hoffe mal eindringlich, das der Herr Bornhöft diesmal, seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und er recht behält mit seinem Kommentar!!!

Andersrum fragt man sich natürlich wieder, wie denn unsere Vertreter darauf reagieren oder überhaupt reagieren!?! 

Wahrscheinlich finden die das auch noch gut!!!

Armes Angeldeutschland!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## sebwu (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ic
> 
> Andersrum fragt man sich natürlich wieder, wie denn unsere Vertreter darauf reagieren oder überhaupt reagieren!?!



sie haben es doch für die ersten 4 monate des jahres verhindert, quasi|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Hobby-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld

Letzter Absatz:
Der Landessportfischerverband hat Bedenken.
Nicht etwa wegen Quote, Sinn des Ganzen, nicht wegen der Kontrollen an sich,
sondern weil man das nicht/schlecht kontrollieren kann.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

wo liest du da was von bedenken?
ganz im gegenteil - die begrüßen das!

wie immer fehlt aber das entscheidende, es soll mehr kontrolleure geben, woher die aber kommen sollen, oder konkret wie viele - fehlanzeige.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Nicht etwa wegen Quote, Sinn des Ganzen, nicht wegen der Kontrollen an sich,
> sondern weil man das nicht/schlecht kontrollieren kann.




Ich mag diesen Unsinn nicht mehr lesen, das Argument kam auch schon vom DFV und genützt hat es gar nix. Entscheident ist die psychologische Wirkung, Angler werden sich ans Limit halten aus Angst von anderen Anglern denunziert zu werden (oder sie bleiben zuhause). Laut Anglerdemo gibt es kaum Verstöße.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Laut Anglerdemo gibt es kaum Verstöße.



Kontrollieren die selber oder woher wissen die das????


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Hobby-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld
> 
> Letzter Absatz:
> Der Landessportfischerverband hat Bedenken.
> ...


Ich frage mich, warum man als "Interessenvertreter" so eine Sch*** von sich gibt?

Warum nicht irgendwas in der Art:

_"Wir lehnen die Quote aufgrund wissenschaftlicher... blablabla... ab. 
Die Anglerschaft hält sich trotz allem Unverständnisses über das Baglimit jedoch zum allergrößten Teil selbstverständlich an Recht und Gesetz und auch die Kutterkapitäne, die sowieso schon unter starken Buchungsrückgängen leiden, achten auf ihre Gäste.
Ebenso sind die Bußgelder vollkommen unangemessen.
Haben wir im Umwelt- & Tierschutzbereich nicht drängendere Probleme als hinter jeden ausgebildeten & geprüften Angler einen Aufpasser zu stellen?
Will der Landesumweltminister auf seinen letzten Tagen im Amt seinen Bürgern ein solches Abschiedsgeschenk hinterlassen?
Wir schlagen stattdessen vor, dass..."_ 
und dann sollte irgendeine gescheite Alternative kommen, die diesem Irrsinn etwas entgegenstellt.

Es ist unglaublich, was für ein mieser, unfähiger, anglerfeindlicher Haufen der LSFV SH ist!


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man als "Interessenvertreter" so eine Sch*** von sich gibt?
> 
> Warum nicht irgendwas in der Art:




Keine Ahnung ob der Verbandsvertreter nun wirklich korrekt und ausführlich zitiert wurde oder nur ein verkürzter Satz aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde. Mein Vertrauen in die Medien ist da etwas begrenzt.

Sollte es wirklich das einzige Statement gewesen sein, würde ich Kati inhaltlich recht geben.

Der letzte Satz ist zwar dann weniger mein Geschmack, aber da habe zumindest Verständnis für seine Rage.

Warum ihn die Aussage von "täglichen Kontrollen" der Berufsfischer kalt lässt, eher weniger.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum ihn die Aussage von "täglichen Kontrollen" der Berufsfischer kalt lässt, eher weniger.


Da kann ich schlichtweg gar nix zu sagen, weil keine Ahnung davon, was wie bei den Berufsfischern so läuft oder nicht. #cAusser, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das mit "täglichen Kontrollen" so ist.

Dass die Berufsfischer jedoch Habecks blinden Aktionismus so auf die Angler ablenken wollen, ist natürlich eine große Sauerrei!


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da kann ich schlichtweg gar nix zu sagen, weil keine Ahnung davon, was wie bei den Berufsfischern so läuft oder nicht. #cAusser, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das mit "täglichen Kontrollen" so ist.
> 
> Dass die Berufsfischer jedoch Habecks blinden Aktionismus so auf die Angler ablenken wollen, ist natürlich eine große Sauerrei!


 
 Warum, nennt sich Kampf um jeden Fisch, an den Mist, dass Angler und Fischer gleiche Interessen haben, habe ich noch nie geglaubt


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich bin ja Angler und kein Jäger, also weiß ich nicht ich nicht was ich erlege/ angle... Darf ich denn nun 20 untermaßige zu tief geschluckte tote Dorsche wieder ins Meer werfen ? Und 5 maßige mitnehmen? Oder muß ich nach 5 untermaßigen, die ich eh wieder reinschmeißen muß, einpacken und nach hause gehen? Hmm..  ich werd mir wohl einen Zettel laminieren, und an den Hacken hängen, auf dem werde ich untermaßigen Dorschen verbieten auf meinen Haken zu beißen. Somit hat der untermaßige Dorsch selber schuld, und ich bin fein raus... hab ihn ja gewarnt#q


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Warum, nennt sich Kampf um jeden Fisch, an den Mist, dass Angler und Fischer gleiche Interessen haben, habe ich noch nie geglaubt


Das ist keine Glaubensfrage. Der DFV steht für Angler ein, hat er oft genug bewiesen. Und jeder Kontakt meinerseits mit denen hatte eine Qualität von der man beim DAFV nicht mal träumen kann.
Aber dabei ging es ja um andere Dinge.
Die Landesverbände der Fischer agieren genauso autark wie unsere mit dem was sie von sich geben.
Ist keine Entschuldigung für den Sch***, der da in SH läuft, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kontrollieren die selber oder woher wissen die das????



Anfrage an die zuständige Behörde! Total einfach solche Informationen zu erhalten...

Ich bin aber auch (noch) Fischereiaufseher in S-H...


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Glaubensfrage. Der DFV steht für Angler ein, hat er oft genug bewiesen. Und jeder Kontakt meinerseits mit denen hatte eine Qualität von der man beim DAFV nicht mal träumen kann.
> Aber dabei ging es ja um andere Dinge.
> Die Landesverbände der Fischer agieren genauso autark wie unsere mit dem was sie von sich geben.
> Ist keine Entschuldigung für den Sch***, der da in SH läuft, wohlgemerkt.


 
 das mag alles sein , was der DFV gemacht hat, da spielt auch die Höhe der Beiträge eine Rolle, nur eben, wenn es eng wird ?


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Anfrage an die zuständige Behörde! Total einfach solche Informationen zu erhalten....



Ich dachte, dort werden nur  Angler registriert, wenn sie mit mehr als 5 Dorschen erwischt und gemeldet werden?

Müsste man dann  noch wissen wie viele Kontrollen es gab, wie viele Angler nicht kontrolliert wurden und in wie vielen Fällen der Verstoß nicht mehr nachweisbar war.

Daraus könnte man dann ggf. hochrechnen, wie in etwa die Quote wäre.

Ich sehe es trotzdem eher als positive PR, wenn bisher nur wenige Küstenangler auffällig wurden. Zivilen Widerstand kann man auch anders leisten.

@fisherbandit

Was hältst du eigentlich von der Aussage, gewerbliche Fischer würden täglich kontrolliert?

Wird nun jeder Fischer jeden Tag kontrolliert oder heißt das vielleicht, dass von den 380 gewerblichen Fischern jeden Tag je einer kontrolliert wird?

Ist die Fischereiaufsicht in SH mittlerweile auch am Wochenende aktiv?

Ich erinnere mich an eine Meldung, wo ein Meerforellenangler vor einigen Jahren ein illegales Netz in einer Flussmündung melden wollte und angeblich vom Anrufbeantworter auf Montag vertröstet wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



> Was hältst du eigentlich von der Aussage, gewerbliche Fischer würden täglich kontrolliert?



Hat sich erledigt, hab dein Statement im Nachbarthread gelesen, danke dafür.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Wochenende.


----------



## Zusser (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Vielleicht kann jemand dem Herrn Finkbeiner sagen, dass 'nicht in Verkehr bringen dürfen' nicht bedeutet, dass man die Fische nicht der menschlichen Ernährung zuführen darf.
Will sagen: Untermaßige Fische darf man nicht in Verkehr bringen, also nicht weitergeben, wohl aber selbst essen oder an die eigene Katze verfüttern. Wer solche Basics nicht weiß, kommt ziemlich lächerlich rüber und sollte eigentlich nicht unbedingt als Sprachrohr der Angler auftreten.
Zum Baglimit. Bin ja selbst kein Meeresangler, aber genügen 8 Dorsche an einem Tag denn nicht? Ich darf auch nur 3 Forellen oder 2 Hechte am Tag entnehmen, aber das genügt mir dann eigentlich auch.
Dass Berufsfischer untermaßige Fische (die sowieso verrecken würden) nicht mehr zurücksetzen dürfen, ist doch gut! Nur so gibt es einen Anreiz um Methoden zu entwickeln, die die kleinen schonen.


----------



## Ørret (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Und noch einer der es nicht verstanden hat....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Was kann man an inverkehrbringung nicht verstehen?

Als Sportfischer bringe ich nicht in Verkehr, da ich meinen Fang nichtmal handeln darf. Also kann ich ihn auch nicht dem Markt zuführen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Zusser schrieb:


> Zum Baglimit. Bin ja selbst kein Meeresangler, aber genügen 8 Dorsche an einem Tag denn nicht? Ich darf auch nur 3 Forellen oder 2 Hechte am Tag entnehmen, aber das genügt mir dann eigentlich auch.
> Dass Berufsfischer untermaßige Fische (die sowieso verrecken würden) nicht mehr zurücksetzen dürfen, ist doch gut! Nur so gibt es einen Anreiz um Methoden zu entwickeln, die die kleinen schonen.



Vielleicht kann jemand dem Herrn Zusser sagen, dass das Baglimit nicht dem Bestand zugute kommt und man den Dorsch nicht mit Forellen oder Hechten vergleichen darf? Oder kann jemand dem Herrn Zusser sagen, dass von der Freizeitfischerei gefangene Dorsche vom Kutter und Kleinboot eine Überlebenschance von >90% haben, die in den Netzen hingegen verenden? Wer solche Basics nicht weiß, kommt ziemlich lächerlich  rüber und sollte eigentlich nicht unbedingt als Allwissender der Angler  auftreten. Auch geht es beim Rückwurfverbot nicht nur um bessere Fangtechniken, sondern auch um die Gebiete wo und wann gefischt wird, so dass Gebiete zu Zeiten mit viel Jungfisch von der Fischerei gemeiden werden.

Und kann jemand dem Herrn Zusser bitten, korrekt zu lesen, bevor er hier falsche Behauptungen aufstellt?

Zitat von Netzwerk- Angeln: _ "Er darf diese untermaßigen Fänge aber nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr vermarkten, obwohl sie der Quote zugerechnet werden."_

und 

_"In wie weit dann untermaßige Fische von Anglern der menschlichen  Verwertung zugeführt werden dürfen (verboten laut Artikel für Fischer),  ist absolut offen."_

Quelle: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...-fische-im-meer-z-b-dorsch-in-der-ostsee.html

Zitiert mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Netzerk- Angeln.de



Ørret schrieb:


> Und noch einer der es nicht verstanden hat....




Danke!


----------



## Ørret (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich meinte natürlich das baglimit und nicht die Haarspalterei um den Begriff "In Verkehr bringen"


----------



## Zusser (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

@FisherBandit1000

In dem Brief an die EU-Direktorin steht:

"Finally we understood that undersized fish have to be killed and landed  but cannot be used for human consumption but as pet food."

We understood... Aber leider völlig falsch verstanden. Deshalb wirkt die Frage im Brief etwas, nun ja, deppert. Killed and landed... Bei mir ist das umgekehrt. Wollt ihr ernst genommen oder ausgelacht werden?

Aber erklär doch mal, warum ein Baglimit nicht dem Bestand zugute kommt. Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren. Weil: Weniger entnommene Fische = mehr Fische im Wasser = mehr Fortpflanzung. Wo ist der Fehler?

Eine Überlebensrate von 90% für mit der Angel gefangene und zurückgesetzte Dorsche wäre sehr gut, verglichen mit Süßwasserraubfischen. Vielleicht auch nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Zusser schrieb:


> Aber erklär doch mal, warum ein Baglimit nicht dem Bestand zugute kommt.


Manchmal wäre es gut, wenn man sich erst mal kurz mit einem Thema befasst, bevor man loslegt.
Diese Frage kam beim Entstehen des Baglimits auf, wurde eindeutig geklärt, gefühlte 1500x durch sämtliche Anglergazetten & -seiten getragen, selbst ein guter Teil der "Schützer" hat inzwischen gemerkt, dass sie verarsxht worden sind,...

the dark side of the moon #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Zusser schrieb:


> @FisherBandit1000
> 
> In dem Brief an die EU-Direktorin steht:
> 
> ...




Wenn das bei Dir umgekehrt ist, verstösst Du gegen das TSG! Ich fange einen Dorsch, töte diesen und lande ihn dann an. Darum geht es nämlich in der EU Verordnung- um das ANLANDEN (landing) von Fischen. Unter Anlanden versteht man "den Fang in den Hafen bringen und entladen" (einfach dargestellt). Was ist jetzt an der Frage "deppert"? Oder möchtest Du jetzt noch über englische Grammatik diskutieren?



Zusser schrieb:


> Aber erklär doch mal, warum ein Baglimit nicht dem Bestand zugute kommt.  Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren. Weil: Weniger entnommene  Fische = mehr Fische im Wasser = mehr Fortpflanzung. Wo ist der Fehler?



Leider können die durch Angler weniger entnommenen Dorsche nicht dem Bestand zugerechnet werden, sondern die Quotenkürzung der Berufsfischer wurde dadurch im Rahmen der "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit" einfach nur "erträglicher" gemacht- anstatt um 88% nur 56% Kürzung. 

Soll ich Dir jetzt auch noch die genauen Zahlen nennen, welche negativen Folgen das für den Bestand hat oder bemühst Du die Suchfunktion? Nur so viel- ohne Baglimit und mit einer Umsetzung der empfohlenen Quotenkürzung von 88% wäre dem Bestand um >1000 Tonnen besser geholfen gewesen. Hast Du Deinen Fehler jetzt gefunden?



Zusser schrieb:


> Eine Überlebensrate von 90% für mit der Angel gefangene und  zurückgesetzte Dorsche wäre sehr gut, verglichen mit  Süßwasserraubfischen. Vielleicht auch nur falsch verstanden?



Ich habe übrigens "Vom Kutter/ Kleinboot" in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben und berufe mich auf eine wissenschaftliche Studie. Die Zahlen schwanken u.a. abhängig von der Wassertiefe und Wassertemperatur. Zusätzlich werden die Fische gehältert, so dass die Überlebenschance vermutlich sogar in den Bereich knapp 100% geht. 

Schlechter sieht es tatsächlich bei mit Naturködern gefangenen Dorschen beim Brandungsangeln aus.

@Fantastic Fishing: Willst oder kannst Du es nicht verstehen? Es geht mir nicht darum, Angler zu verteufelen, die sich für den Naturschutz engagieren- es geht mir darum, dass das Angeln in einem ANGELVEREIN in den Vordergrund gehört, nicht der Naturschutz. Das ist aber nicht mehr der Fall! Die ganze ÖA geht zu 90% um Müllsammelaktionen, Fischbesatz und Gewässerpflege. Das ist ja nichts schlechtes (habe ich nie behauptet!), jedoch nicht die Hauptaufgabe eine Angelvereins. Das gehört einfach dazu, keine Frage. Aber darf ich als Angler nicht erwarten, dass man auch für Angler kämpft und darüber berichtet? Darf ich als Angler nicht erwarten, dass man versucht, das Ansehen für das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern? Meine Kritik beruht in erster Linie darauf, dass ich das Gefühl nicht los werde, dass die meisten sich für ihr Hobby schämen. Ich dachte immer, dass viele Angler Tarnkleidung tragen, damit die Fische sie nicht so leicht wahrnehmen- in Wahrheit aber soll so verhindert werden, dass Nachbarn und Arbeitskollegen die Angler beim Angeln sehen...

 Ich habe gefühlte 1000 Mal geschrieben, dass Angeln das geilste Hobby der Welt ist und ich mir einfach wünsche, dass mehr darüber berichtet wird und wir Angler endlich mal eine Vertreteung haben, die für Angler kämpft- und nicht mit NABU und Co Einschränkungen und Verbot ("Kompromisse") vereinbart. Das hier keine positiven Ergebnisse in den letzten 30 Jahren für Angler rausgekommen sind, zeigt die Gegenwart!

Aber wer das nicht verstehen will, wird hier weiterhin Bashing gegen mich betreiben und versuchen mich als "Naturschutzgegner" darzustellen. Wenn es denn befriedigt....

Eventuell ein weiteres Argument die Verbandler einfach nur als Gegner der Angler einzuordnen! Denn das bestätigt ja nur, dass manche Verbandler Naturschutz einen höheren Stellenwert in der Prioritätenliste einräumen, als dem Angeln selbst. Ich wünsche mir als Angler halt eine Anglervertretung, die im Rahmen der Pflege der Gewässer (um auch zukünftig meinem Hobby nachzugehen) einen Beitrag zum Naturschutz leistet. Will ich nur Naturschutz, kann ich dem NABU oder BUND spenden.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir jetzt auch noch die genauen Zahlen nennen, welche negativen Folgen das für den Bestand hat oder bemühst Du die Suchfunktion? Nur so viel- ohne Baglimit und mit einer Umsetzung der empfohlenen Quotenkürzung von 88% wäre dem Bestand um >1000 Tonnen besser geholfen gewesen. Hast Du Deinen Fehler jetzt gefunden?



Diese Rechnung stimmt nur aufgrund der Annahme, die 88%  Quotenkürzung für kommerzielle Fischer wäre durchsetzbar oder stünde je zur Debatte. Damit lehnt ihr euch sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Ich bin der Überzeugung, ohne das Baglimit wäre die B-Fischerquote nicht deutlich größer als 56% gefallen und in dem Fall sieht die Wirksamkeit des Baglimits ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese Rechnung stimmt nur aufgrund der Annahme, die 88%  Quotenkürzung für kommerzielle Fischer wäre durchsetzbar oder stünde je zur Debatte. Damit lehnt ihr euch sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Ich bin der Überzeugung, ohne das Baglimit wäre die B-Fischerquote nicht deutlich größer als 56% gefallen und in dem Fall sieht die Wirksamkeit des Baglimits ganz anders aus.



Falsch! Liegt mir schriftlich von verantwortlicher Seite vor. Keine  Annahme, sondern die Realität und nicht zu leugnen.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Du kannst beweisen, dass der EU-Rat diesen Vorschag durchgewunken hätte? Wurde der ICES-Vorschlag in diesem Jahrtausend je konsequent durchgesetzt?
Die 88% Kürzung bleibt eine Annahme auf Papier, da der einzige Beweis die Zustimmung und Umsetzung ist, zu der es nicht gekommen ist! Auch 56% + Baglimit kommt an so eine Kürzung nicht ran, wie du selbst schreibst, steht also in guter Hisorie zu den Vorjahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

_(Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten und nicht persönlich werden, danke!)_ Beschäftige Dich mit dem Thema und führe Gespräche mit den Verantwortlichen. Dann weißt Du wie der Hase läuft, anstatt hier deine Vermutungen und Deine persönlichen Gedanken als gegeben zu schreiben. Nachher glaubt Dir noch jemand und denkt, dass Baglimit hätte positiven Einfluss auf die Bestände. Ich kann diesen Müll echt nicht mehr hören. Wie kann man so taub und blind sein? Oder einfach nur verblendet? Schreib doch auch noch, dass eine Schonzeit für Angler für den Dorsch den Beständen hilft. Dann weiß ich zumindest wo Du einzuordnen bist.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Du lieferst nichts und gehst ad hominem, schade. Du nennst nur Insiderwissen und damit bleibt die Durchsetzung von 88% genau so unbewiesen wie meine Meinung, dass es nie dazu gekommen wäre (ist es auch nicht). Die Unterschiede von ICES zu den tatsächlichen Quoten der Vorjahre kann jeder selbst nachschauen und überlegen, ob eine Kürzung um 88% ohne Einbezug der Angler realistisch ist. (Und du nach einer weiteren "wirtschaftlichen" Quote anno 2018 so tolle Dorsche präsentieren könntest, oder nicht.)


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Lars,


genau du muss liefern!


Nicht Thünen, nicht die Politik, nicht die Verbände - nur du Lars und Angeldemo, ihr müsst liefern #q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du lieferst nichts und gehst ad hominem, schade. Du nennst nur Insiderwissen und damit bleibt die Durchsetzung von 88% genau so unbewiesen wie meine Meinung, dass es nie dazu gekommen wäre (ist es auch nicht). Die Unterschiede von ICES zu den tatsächlichen Quoten der Vorjahre kann jeder selbst nachschauen und überlegen, ob eine Kürzung um 88% ohne Einbezug der Angler realistisch ist. (Und du nach einer weiteren "wirtschaftlichen" Quote anno 2018 so tolle Dorsche präsentieren könntest, oder nicht.)



Nein, es ist kein Insiderwissen, denn ich habe aus diesen Schreiben in den letzten Monaten mehrfach zitiert. 

Übrigens widersprichst Du Dir ja selbst- nämlich, dass die Schuld an der aktuellen Situation der Dorschbestände nicht an den Anglern liegt, sondern an der Politik, die die Quotenempfehlungen von ICES jahrelang missachtet haben. So wie für 2017 auch und die Politik dann das Baglimit eingeführt hat, um ein Argument für die erneute Missachtung der Quotenempfehlung präsentieren zu können. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Poltik die 88% eingehalten hätte, sondern lediglich, dass mit dem Argument "Baglimit" eine Begründung geliefert wurde, warum man die Quote missachtet hat und die Entnahmemenge schön gerechnet hat- mit den genannten negativen Folgen für den Dorschbestand. Der Unterschied ist relativ einfach zu erklären, warum das Baglimit demnach also auch noch negative Folgen für die Bestände hat. Wir Angler fangen lediglich aktiv jagende Fische (mit Ausnahme der gehakten), die Schleppnetze räumen ab und die Quote wird ausgeschöpft.

Die Wissenschaft und die Politik sind ja auch nicht ganz doof. Die haben wohl einen durch das Baglimit entstandenen Nebeneffekt in die Quote der Berufsfischer im Vorfeld mit eingerechnet. Durch das Baglimit verzeichnen wir ja einen Rückgang von gut 35% im Angeltourismus, hinzu kamen schlechte Fänge der Angler in 2017. Ich vermute unsere Fänge lagen deutlich unter der prognostizierten Fangmenge, so dass durch das Ausbleiben der Angler tatsächlich weniger Dorsche entnommen wurden. Das wurde mir tatsächlich in einem 4-Augen Gespräch so mitgeteilt. Ob es der Wahrheit entspricht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, halte das aber auf jeden Fall für glaubwürdig.

Wir sollten uns aber nicht mehr mit der Vergangenheit auseinandersetzen, sondern nur noch mit der Gegenwart und der Zukunft. Fangen wir bei der Gegenwart an. 2018 wurde die ICES Empfehlung nicht umgesetzt. Die Empfehlung lag für den Dorsch bei +8%, jedoch wurde die Quote nicht erhöht. Demnach hat anscheinend ein Lerneffekt bei der Kommission eingesetzt- oder auch nicht. Daran mache ich meine Aussage fest, dass die Kommission ohne Baglimit eher an den 88% festgehalten hätte und das Baglimit mit dem Argument der "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit" nur eingeführt wurde, um die Kürzung erträglicher zu gestalten. 

Und da bin ich bereits bei der Zukunft, insbesondere im Jahr 2019.

Wie wird es denn aussehen? Natürlich bin ich gegen ein Baglimit für Angler, denn die Bestände lassen eine weitere Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei gar nicht zu. Rechnen wir mit der aktuellen Zahl an Meeresanglern, so werden wir auch ohne Baglimit die ehemals angesetzte durchschnittliche Fangmenge aus den Jahren 2013 bis 2015 in Höhe von 2705 Tonnen nicht erreichen. Ziehen wir die 35% Rückgang im Angeltourismus von den 2705 Tonnen ab, fangen wir Angler nur noch 1750 Tonnen in 2019 ohne Baglimit. Bei einem Baglimit von 6 Dorschen würden uns aber rein rechnerisch schon gut 2000 Tonnen "zustehen". Also gibt es keinen Grund für ein Baglimit, zumindest rein rechnerisch.

Gucken wir uns jetzt noch die Forderung nach einer Schonzeit an. Was bringt diese Forderung eigentlich für den Dorschbestand? Rein rechnerisch laut Thünen 330 Tonnen realistisch ist eher eine Zahl zwischen 50 und 100 Tonnen. Die 330 Tonnen sind dann die Fangmenge, die sicherlich auch die Kommission für die Quotenfestlegung heranziehen und als Einsparpotenzial nutzen würde. Die Folge wäre also wieder ein negativer Effekt für den Dorschbestand, denn in den Monaten Februar und März sind an den Küsten auf Dorsch fast nur Kutterangler unterwegs. Die Kutter werden übrigens eine Schonzeit nicht überleben. Wetterbedingt fallen bereits viele Tage im Januar aus, so dass man einfach zu viele Tage ohne Ausfahrt und Einnahmen hätte. Erste Gespräche mit einigen Kapitänen belegen diese Prognose.

Plant man in der EU bereits den Wegfall der Hochseeangelschiffe? Immerhin fangen die Kutterangler laut Thünen 46% der Dorsche. Will man also diese errechneten 1200 Tonnen durch neue Verbote/ Einschränkungen und dem daraus resultierenden Kuttersterben für die Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei in der Zukunft einplanen?

Bleiben wir bei der Zukunft und den Fangquoten für 2019. Die Politik könnte mit einem Wegfall des Baglimit natürlich auch die Bestände so schön reden, dass man die Quoten der Fischerei exorbitant erhöht. Ich sehe für 2019 die Gefahr, dass durch die Fischerei der gute Nachwuchs zerstört wird. Viele kleine Dorsche - die ja nicht vermarktet werden dürfen - sorgen für ein schnelles erreichen der Quote, aber für leere Kassen bei den Fischern. Die benötigen also höhere Quoten, um wirtschaftlich fischen zu können, denn auch in 2019 (wie bereits in diesem Jahr) ist der Anteil an Dorschen, die nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr vermarktet werden dürfen, prozentual sehr hoch. Somit müssen die Fischer entweder gegen das Rückwurfverbot oder gegen die Quoten verstoßen- um zu überleben! Die sind genauso in Not, so wie der Angeltourismus. Deshalb forderen wir seit langem endlich vernünftige (finanzielle) Lösungen für die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus- Lösungen die auch dem Dorschbestand helfen!

Ich benötige übrigens lediglich 2 oder 3 Dorsche die Woche für eine Fischmahlzeit mit der Familie pro Woche, respektiere aber auch diejenigen, die hier nur einen Urlaub machen und gerne mal mit (theoretisch) 10 Dorschen vom Kutter gehen möchte und kann also mit dem baglimit eigentlich gut leben.


 Bevor einer jetzt meine 2 bis 3 Dorsche pro Woche auf 150 Dorsch p.a. hochrechnet- ich habe maximal 20 Angeltage im Jahr und entnehme pro Jahr maximal 50 Dorsche. Letztes Jahr waren es keine 30...


Ich hoffe das ist alles so verständlich, da ich das gerade zwischen Tür und Angel geschrieben habe....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> genau du muss liefern!
> ...




Wir haben doch in den letzten 18 Monaten bereits zu viel geliefert- deshalb wird die Front der Anglerfeinde gegen uns immer größer...


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

@Fisherbandit: Danke für die Ausführungen. Gibt es aus Eurer Sicht irgendeine sinnvolle Alternative zu der Ideallösung (heißt kein Baglimit, keine Beschränkungen außer Mindestmaß)? Ich bin ja bei Euch, dass man auf keinen Fall schon mit Kompromissen in die Gespräche gehen darf. Die Praxis sieht aber ja oft so aus, dass man dann doch (zähneknirschend und höchst widerwillig) einen Deal eingeht. Ob Du das hier unbedingt posten möchtest, steht dann allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hi, ich denke falls die Anschaffung des Baglimits nichts wird, sollte es zumindest angehoben werden. Die psychologische Grenze scheint bei ungefähr 10 zu liegen. Für mich persönlich macht es keinen großen Unterschied, ob ich 5,8 oder 10 Dorsche fangen darf. Kutterangeln ist ein Hobby und ich genieße das Angeln ohne eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung aufzumachen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Trennt Euch bitte bei all diesen Gedanken mal davon, dass das Baglimit ein Bestandteil des Angelns ist und entsinnt Euch 2 Jahre zurück, als es noch kein Baglimit gab und das eingeführt wurde!

Denn das Baglimit wurde eingeführt, damit sich die Angler am Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände beteiligen. Der Dorsch ist ab 2019 deutlich im sicheren Bereich, also kann das Baglimit nur abgeschafft werden. Oder möchte sich Wissenschaft und Politik noch unglaubwürdiger machen?

"Die Freizeitfischerei fängt soviel wie die kommerzielle Fischerei" war einer der Hauptargumente- das sollte uns dann doch an in der Zukunft zustehen, oder? Wird also die Quote der Berufsfischer meinetwegen auf 5000 Tonnen erhöht, dann stehen uns Angler die sicherlich auch zu- oder gilt das jetzt alles nicht mehr?

Nein, es gibt keinen Spielraum für eine Fortführung des Baglimit oder als Ersatz andere Beschränkungen- die Politik muss einfach die Spielregeln bei der Quotenfestlegung einhalten.

Ich erlaube mir übrigens nicht, irgendeine Zahl als "angemessenes Baglimit" zu veröffentlichen- ich respektiere auch die Angler, die 15 Dorsche entnehmen wollen und gestehe es den Anglern zu, wenn es der Bestand entsprechend hergibt.

Für mich gibt es zwei grundsätzliche Ansätze, um als Angler den Dorsch zu schonen: Kein Rückwurfverbot und die Entscheidung zur Entnahme des Dorsches bei Beibehaltung des Mindestmaßes von 38cm in die Verantwortung der Angler zu legen, also weg vom sinnlosen Abknüppeln in S-H! Aber leider hat die Politik keinen Arxxx in der Hose und kuschen vor den Tierschützern. Gleiches gilt ja für die Verbände...Hat der Angler die Entscheidung zur Entnahme , wird er sich intensiver mit der Endlichkeit der Ressource Fisch beschäftigen. 

Meine Befürchtungen zur Zukunft des baglimit habe ich ja bereits geschildert- der DAFV mit seinen Verbänden aus MV und SH küngelt eine Erhöhung des Baglimit mit Einführung einer Schonzeit aus und ist darauf vermutlich auch noch stolz, als Totengräber des Angeltourismus mitwirken zu dürfen! 

Die wollen ernsthaft eine Schonzeit einführen, obwohl wir auch denen klar aufgezeigt haben, dass eine Schonzeit die Kutter nicht überleben werden. Die sind sich also mit der Forderung bewusst, dass sie die Existenzen der Kapitäne zerstören werden. Deshalb wurden ja vermutlich zum "Runden Tisch" in der kommenden Woche keine Vertreter des Angeltourismus aus SH eingeladen- denn die hätten gegen eine Schonzeit gestimmt und argumentiert.  Für mich ein klares Signal, dass man die Hochseeangelschiffe weghaben will- oder wie soll man das ansonsten deuten?

 Der Termin wurde übrigens auf zwei Tage vor der HV des DAFV gelegt, vermutlich um dort vom "Erfolg" berichten zu können.

Wir sind natürlich nicht untätig und werden dazu sicherlich mittelfristig mehr veröffentlichen. Das wir allerdings jetzt auch noch so intensiv gegen die ANGLERverbände arbeiten müssen, macht die Sache für uns nicht einfacher...

Mal schauen, ob der DAFV bis zum 24.Mai seine Meinung noch ändert.

Der LSFV SH hat seine Meinung dazu am 11.Mai in einem im OHA erschienenen Interview bekräftigt. Laut dem Präsidenten sei die Schonzeit geeigneter,, als ein Baglimit. Also wollen die nicht gegen Beschränkungen kämpfen, sondern von Beginn an  mit der Forderung für eine Schonzeit in die Gespräche gehen. Oder deute ich so eine Aussage falsch?

Frau Dr. H-K hat ja bei den Hessen ähnliches von sich gegeben. Ein Mitschnitt der Rede liegt mir ja vor...


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Lars,




> Mal schauen, ob der DAFV bis zum 24.Mai seine Meinung noch ändert.
> 
> Der LSFV SH hat seine Meinung dazu am 11.Mai in einem im OHA  erschienenen Interview bekräftigt. Laut dem Präsidenten sei die  Schonzeit geeigneter,, als ein Baglimit. Also wollen die nicht gegen  Beschränkungen kämpfen, sondern von Beginn an  mit der Forderung für  eine Schonzeit in die Gespräche gehen. Oder deute ich so eine Aussage  falsch?


Nie im Leben. Ich behaupte sogar, dass es ohne den LSFV SH und den DAFV kein Baglimit geben würde. Diese Verbände sehen ihren Sinn im Naturschutz und in der Bauchpinselei der Bewirtschafter. Für Angler und Sinnhaftigkeit bleibt dann kein Platz.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fangen wir bei der Gegenwart an. 2018 wurde die ICES Empfehlung nicht umgesetzt. Die Empfehlung lag für den Dorsch bei +8%, jedoch wurde die Quote nicht erhöht. Demnach hat anscheinend ein Lerneffekt bei der Kommission eingesetzt- oder auch nicht. Daran mache ich meine Aussage fest, dass die Kommission ohne Baglimit eher an den 88% festgehalten hätte und das Baglimit mit dem Argument der "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit" nur eingeführt wurde, um die Kürzung erträglicher zu gestalten....
> 
> ....Ich sehe für 2019 die Gefahr, dass durch die Fischerei der gute Nachwuchs zerstört wird. Viele kleine Dorsche - die ja nicht vermarktet werden dürfen - sorgen für ein schnelles erreichen der Quote, aber für leere Kassen bei den Fischern. Die benötigen also höhere Quoten, um wirtschaftlich fischen zu können, denn auch in 2019 (wie bereits in diesem Jahr) ist der Anteil an Dorschen, die nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr vermarktet werden dürfen, prozentual sehr hoch. Somit müssen die Fischer entweder gegen das Rückwurfverbot oder gegen die Quoten verstoßen- um zu überleben! Die sind genauso in Not, so wie der Angeltourismus. Deshalb forderen wir seit langem endlich vernünftige (finanzielle) Lösungen für die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus- Lösungen die auch dem Dorschbestand helfen!



Danke, da haben wir es. Es kann gut sein, dass hier ein Kurswechsel stattfindet, aber vielleicht steckt der Beibehalt des Baglimits zu Gunsten der kommerziellen Fischerei dahinter. Ob ein wirkliches Umdenken stattgefunden hat, zeigt sich erst über Jahre, ob der Bestand dauerhaft und auch unter schlechteren natürlichen Bedingungen nachhaltig befischt wird. Es macht vor Allem im Zusammenhang mit deinem zweiten Absatz sehr viel Sinn, die Daumenschrauben für Alle 2019 noch nicht zu lockern. Damit wird die Abschaffung des Baglimits zum Preis einer kleinen Quotenerhöhung bei einer unwirtschaftlichen Alterszusammensetzung verzögert. Dafür gibt es in fernerer Zukunft mehr vermarktbaren Fang pro Quote, weniger Angler, weniger konkurrierende Kleinbetriebe. Das ist im Sinne von finanzstarken Fischern, welche mit ihren Fangmitteln die nötige Kapazität zur Ausschöpfung der Quote stellen. Der Wegfall von kleineren Betrieben, Hobbyanglern und Kuttern kann von ihnen aufgefangen werden, aber nicht umgekehrt. Ihr Platz ist über 2019-2020 hinaus gesichert.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens widersprichst Du Dir ja selbst- nämlich, dass die Schuld an der aktuellen Situation der Dorschbestände nicht an den Anglern liegt, sondern an der Politik, die die Quotenempfehlungen von ICES jahrelang missachtet haben.



Die Dorschmisere laste ich der zu laschen Quotierung zu und nicht den Anglern, das ist mir wichtig und wenn ich schreibe, dass das Baglimit ein Teil zum Bestandsaufbau beitrug, heißt das nicht, dass wir oder die Kutterkapitäne davor etwas falsch gemacht hätten oder bei erhohlten Beständen nicht mehr wie zuvor, uneingeschränkt fischen sollen.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Der starke 2016er Jahrgang ist vor dem Baglimit entstanden. [emoji6] Es geht bei dem Baglimit nicht um den Bestand. Es geht darum, wer wieviel vom Kuchen bekommt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Moin .

Richtig und da geht es schon seit einführung der Fangquoten in 

die verkehrte Richtung denn wie man es sieht Geld regiert die 

Welt.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Dorsch-Auch-2018-niedrige-Fangquote


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ob es danach besser wird, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, jedoch denke ich, dass hier noch einmal deutlich wird, wem wir das Baglimit zu verdanken haben!

http://www.hier-luebeck.de/tipps-in...itt-bei-den-europwahlen-2019-nicht-wieder-an/


----------



## Flatfish86 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

https://www.presseportal.de/pm/22521/3958174


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Der ICES-Vorschlag für die Heringsquote in der westlichen Ostsee beträgt ganze 0 Tonnen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich habe noch Schnappatmung! Dorsch TAC plus 137%! Das bedeutet rechnerisch ein Baglimit von 12 Dorschen pro Angler/Tag auf 12 Monate. Der DAFV würde das vermutlich akzeptieren, da man ja mit einer analogen Erhöhung zur kommerziellen Fischerei einverstanden ist.


Da kaum ein Angler diese Menge fängt, plädieren wir weiterhin für eine Abschaffung des Baglimit, spätestens ab 2019! Alles andere wäre doch Augenwischerei und eine viel zu hohe errechnete (also theoretische) Quote der Freizeitfischerei. 


Was macht die Politik draus? Baglimit 8? 10? 12? 


DAS BAGLIMIT MUSS WEG liebe Politiker!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Angler nicht erhöhen wollen, bei den Fischern Vollgas und jetzt auch wieder Treibnetze erlauben? 

Interessant, dass Thünen nicht grundsätzlich dagegen ist! Könnte schon wieder abdrehen!


www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/wissenschaft-netzwelt/20-jahre-treibnetzverbot-kommission-will-gesetz-auflockern-id20004747.html

Interessant finde ich auch noch, dass der Vorsitzende des Landesfischereiverbandes das befürwortet und zeitgleich die Verschärfung der Anglerkontrollen ebenfalls gut findet.

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Hobby-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld

Klar, mehr Kontrollen bei Anglern heißt auch weniger Zeit für Kontrollen der Fischerei und der illegalen Rückwürfe. Waren ja laut Untersuchungen nur 30 Millionen Dorsche an illegalen Rückwürfen in 2015 und 2016 in der Ostsee.

Ja, wir Angler haben nicht wirklich viele Freunde und Fürsprecher!


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Saftige Preise.....dem Zweck entsprechend ein völlig überzogenes Bußgeld!

Und das Baglimit nun für Mefos etc und dann auch noch im Binnenland! 

Alles Befürchtete wird wahr! Der politische Gesetzgeber und die Behörden im Regelungswahn. Was geht, wird gemacht! 

Frohlocken in Baden-Würrtemberg: Bald werden sie von SH als angelfeindliches Bundelsand überholt!

Demnächst wird der Vorgang des Angeln zertifiziert nach ISO sonstewie und weh, die wird nicht eingehalten! Dunkelhaft bei Wasser und Brot!


----------



## smithie (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich würde ja lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


Und dann bin ich wieder dabei: wenn die sowas machen und man bekommt es mit, weil man sich in dem Gebiet halbwegs auskennt - was machen die dann mit einem bei Themen wo man sich nicht auskennt.


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Saftige Preise.....dem Zweck entsprechend ein völlig überzogenes Bußgeld!
> 
> Und das Baglimit nun für Mefos etc und dann auch noch im Binnenland!
> 
> ...




Nur mal als Vergleich (gibt's für jedes Bundesland): http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/6...99cc4f3cda/data/bussgeldkatalog-fischerei.pdf


Punkt 2: Wie wird denn ein Verstoß gegen das Bag Limit nach bisherigem, also noch aktuellem Recht in S-H sanktioniert?


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

18.06.18: Hier die *aktuelle Pressemeldung des DAFV* zum Bag Limit: 

*Bag-Limit Dorsch 2019 - Ernüchterung in Brüssel, Hoffnung in Bonn*


Angler haben beim Bestandsaufbau des Dorschbestands in der westlichen Ostsee ihren Beitrag geleistet. 2017 waren es gerade mal 932 t Dorsch, die von Anglern entnommen wurden. Vorhergesagt waren mit dem Bag-Limit 2017 für Angler ein Gesamtfanggewicht von 1754 t. Der überaus starke Dorschjahrgang 2016 und die positive Bekanntgabe des „International Council for the Exploration of the Sea“ (ICES) sollte doch Hoffnung für 2019 geben.

*Aber ist dem so?*

  Der ICES hatte in der vergangenen Woche seine Bewirtschaftungsempfehlung für das kommende Jahr ausgesprochen und hält für die kommerzielle Fischerei eine Anhebung der Fangquote von über 100% für vertretbar. 
  Nachdem der DAFV beim Runden Tisch Ende Mai in Wismar bereits die Gespräche zu Wissenschaft und Politik gesucht hat, konnte man am vergangenen Dienstag (5. Juni 2018), auch in Brüssel die Forderungen der Freizeitangler vorbringen. Im Gespräch mit Maja Kirchner (DG MARE) wurde allerdings schnell klar, dass die Kommission sehr eigene Ansichten zu den Anglern vertritt. So wird das derzeitige Bag-Limit von 5 Fischen pro Tag und 3 Fische in der Schonzeit zunächst nicht in Frage gestellt. Geschweige denn über eine Erhöhung entsprechend der ICES Empfehlungen auch für Angler diskutiert.  „Man wolle den Anreiz zu illegalem Fischverkauf durch Angler nicht unterstützen.“ Die Begründung ist aus der Sicht des DAFV völlig absurd.
  „Sollte es diese Machenschaften geben, ist diesen nachzugehen. Der Verkauf von geangeltem Fisch ist in Deutschland verboten. Die Angler in Deutschland auf Grund schwarzer Schafe zu übergehen, kritisieren wir mit aller Deutlichkeit“, so der Geschäftsführer des DAFV Alexander Seggelke. 

*Gemeinsame Position von Deutschland und Dänemark*

  Diese Irritation hat der DAFV auch am 12. Juni beim Treffen mit dem für fischereiliche Belange zuständigen Resort beim Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) geäußert. Der DAFV hatte im Vorfeld des Treffens zusammen mit dem Dänischen Bundesverband Sportfiskerforbund eine gemeinsame Position ausgearbeitet und übergeben. 
  Diese entspricht den Forderungen vom Runden Tisch in Wismar und fand beim zuständigen Ministerialrat Walter Dübner ebenso Gehör, wie auch schon bei den Europaabgeordneten Ulrike Rodust (SPD) und Werner Kuhn (CDU) in vorangegangenen Gesprächen.

   „Angler haben nachweislich mit ihrer Unterstützung einen Beitrag zur Bestandserholung des westlichen Dorschbestands geleistet. Es ist demnach nur folgerichtig, sie entsprechend an der voraussichtlichen Erholung zu beteiligen“, sagt die Präsidentin des DAFV Dr. Happach-Kasan.

  Die nächsten richtungweisenden Informationen zum Bag-limit 2019 für den Dorsch werden voraussichtlich erst im August durch die EU-Kommission bekanntgegeben. Die Entscheidung wird dann letztendlich im Rat der Europäischen Union getroffen. Sollte die EU-Kommission bei ihrer Haltung bleiben, gilt es im EU-Rat zusammen mit Dänemark und Schweden Allianzen zu suchen und der völlig abwegigen Argumentationsgrundlage der Kommission entschieden entgegenzutreten.

*EU-Kontrollverordnung und Aal-Managementpläne*

  Neben dem Thema Dorsch Bag-Limit 2019 gab es einen Austausch über den kürzlich erschienenen Entwurf der EU-Kontrollverordnung für fischereiliche Belange. Hier herrscht weiterhin ein deutlicher Dissens zwischen Brüssel und Bonn. „Passagen, wie über das Rückwurfverbot für Angler, werden in Deutschland keine Umsetzung finden“, so Ministerialrat Dübner vom BMEL. 
  Darüber hinaus war die Überarbeitung der Aal-Verordnung Gegenstand der Gespräche. Dabei wurde die vom DAFV bei der EU eingereichte Stellungnahme auch dem BMEL überreicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich schreibe jetzt lieber mal nichts dazu....


----------



## Flussangler_58 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe jetzt lieber mal nichts dazu....




Ich habe gerade Puls 180 wenn ich den Bericht lese.
Wie kann man so viele Lügen in einen Bericht rein machen ?
Du siehst doch es geht .....


edit by Mod: Ich habe mal, die schon in Richtung persönlichen Beleidigungen gehenden Sätze, rausgenommen.

Bitte fachlich und sachlich weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hi,
ich glaube hier muss man differenzieren: Das ist die Pressemeldung das DAFV und nicht die Meinung der Moderatoren. 
Stellt euch vor, es gäbe die Initiative Anglerdemo nicht und nur der DAFV würde sich mit der Thematik befassen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo,

das ist ja mal eine interessante Aussage:



> „Man wolle den Anreiz zu illegalem Fischverkauf durch Angler nicht unterstützen.“


Und in dem Management-Thread kam diese Aussage ja auch mehrfach. Ein Angler der mehr als drei massige Fische angelt verkauft diese! Er ist dann, nach Aussage im anderen Thead ein "Schwarzangler".

Woher kommt dieses Aussage, dass deutsche Angler den vierten massigen Fisch verkloppen ? Erinnert mich sehr an einen Oberstaatsanwalt vor paar Jahrzehnten. 

Mein Resümee: Wir haben eine tolle Vertretung die letzen 30 Jahre in den überregionalen politischen Gremien gehabt. Insbesondere wenn man es sich auf der Zunge zergehen lässt - dass unsere Interessenvertretung auf diesen Ebenen ... ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal unseres Bundesverbandes war und ist (haben sie jedenfalls immer raushängen lassen).

 Wenn diese Sicht das Ergebnis, ist sollte Seggelke nicht heulen - sondern den Hut nehmen. Auch wenn er es vielleicht nicht verbrochen hat ... wie kann er in diesen Laden noch in den Spiegel schauen .....


@Thomas : du hattest im allen Recht und es kommt noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Mein voriger Beitrag war genauso gemeint wie ich es geschrieben habe, da gab es für mich mittlerweile nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.
Das wäar keine Beleidigung von mir sondern eine aus den letzten Monaten von gestellte Feststellung und diese ist fachlich.



Frage : können Angler mit der Angelrute ein Meer wie die Ostsee leer fischen ? ich denke nicht, wie seht ihr das ?



932 Tonnen Fisch sind gefangen worden von evtl. möglichen 1754 Tonnen, somit sind nur 53,1 % unserer Fangquote der Angler erreicht worden.
Auf wieviel Tonnen Fisch und wieviel Prozent der Fangquote mussten denn die großen Schiffe verzichten ?????
Das gleiche gilt für die kleineren Schiffe ????


Womit wird für die großen Schiffe eine Erhöhung von 100 % als vertretbar begründet ?
Warum sollen die Angler nicht auch von einer Erhöhung der Fangmenge profitieren ? Mit welchem Grund wird das dargelegt ?
Illegaler Fischverkauf ist doch nur ein Scheinargument, damit man bei den großen Schiffen nicht so genau hinsieht wieviel kleine Fische über Board gehen und nicht in die Fangmenge einberechnet werden.
Sollte es wirklich illegalen Fischverkauf geben, so kan man das in Tonnen doch gar nicht gegen werten zu den großen Schiffen, da kosten die Kontrollen bei den Anglern mehr als bei den Schiffen , was ein Schwachsinn.


Das Häppchen-Käse sollte endlich abtreten, da könnte man jemanden von der Strasse nehmen der würde das besser machen.


Nochmal : Lieber Lars über eine Stellungnahme von dir würde ich mich freuen.


Petr Heul


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Flussangler,

stell die richtigen Fragen:

 Wer vertritt uns seit Jahren auf diesen Ebenen und ist damit ausschließlich verantwortlich, dass deútsche Angler als Kriminelle hingestellt werden ?


Wenn ich auf EU Ebene mitbekommen würde, was in D für überkrasse Massnahmen durch den dortigen Verband an Restriktionen und willkürlichen Leitlinienen gegenüber der dortigen Anglerschaft ohne Sinn und Verstand seit Jahren durchgedrückt wird - dann müssen wir uns nicht über diesen Stempel wundern.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Flussangler,
> 
> stell die richtigen Fragen:
> 
> ...




Danke Wegberger !!! #6#6#6


Früher war das der VDSF, mittlerweile nach der Fusion von VDSF und DAV nennt sich dieser Verband DAFV.

Der DAFV macht dieses, ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Und da sollen wirklich richtige Angler in der Führungsetage sitzen ? Nicht wirklich.

Feststellung.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich bitte die Pressemeldung des DAFV wegen offtopic und Belanglosigkeit zu löschen!


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Es ist wirklich erschreckend, welche Meinung an einigen Stellen offenbar über Angler herrscht. Da fällt uns auf die Füße, dass wir jahrelang zu wenig für unser Image getan haben. Das dreht man dann leider auch nciht mehr kurzfristig, wenn es brennt.


----------



## mefofänger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

da kann man wieder sehen um was es geht : geld,geld,geld echt traurig wenn man sieht wie sich die eu politiker verhalten (zu kreuze kriechen)!!! die fischindustrie hat einfach sehr einflußreiche manager#d#d#d


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Der DAFV hätte gerne dazu schreiben sollen, wie die Umsetzung des ICES-Advice für die kommerzielle Fischerei diskutiert wird.


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Georg,



> Es ist wirklich erschreckend, welche Meinung an einigen Stellen offenbar über Angler herrscht.


Bitte jetzt nicht Off-Topic |supergri.

*Es ist wirklich erschreckend, welche Meinung über deutsche Angler von unseren deutschen  Vertretern in den entscheidenen politischen, gesellschaftlichen Stellen vertreten wird.*

 Sie haben scheinbar über Jahrzehnte die Saat gesäht (oder sie waren unfähig es besser zu machen), das der deutsche Angler ein gewissenlose, fleischmachendes und sich auf dem Fischschwarzmarkt sich bereichendes Individium ist. 


Jetzt verstehe ich die Straßenangebote ...." Willste Dorsch - 40Euro/Kg an den Straßenecken in Stuttgart, München, Frankfurt und Paderborn.

Er kann u.a. nicht selber entscheiden, ob ein Fisch releast werden soll.

Er darf tw. nicht entscheiden wann er angeln geht.

Nein Georg, dass sind nicht die Meinungen anderer Stellen - *das ist das Ergebniss, wie wir dargestellt und gesehen werden durch andere Bereiche.... das ist das Ergebnis unserer LV und BV.
*
*Und wer ist für diese, unsere Außendarstellung seit Jahrzehnten der zuständige Bereich ? Wer hat dieses Thema immer in den Vordergrund gestellt - wir als LV und BV haben sind bei den großen Entscheidern euer Pfund?*

Und dann fällt mir noch der Satz ein: "Wir haben in D die am besten ausgebildesten Angler in Europa oder Welt" ..... wir haben scheinbar aber auch die Dümmsten - leider.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> 
> Bitte jetzt nicht Off-Topic |supergri.
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte!! Weckt das jemand auf in LV und DAFV? #q#q#q
Aufwachen!!!!


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

gehässig gesagt- ein Beitritt in den DAV hätte Eure und nunmehr auch meine Problem gelöst:q Danke


----------



## Wegberger (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Ossipeter,



> Wahre Worte!! Weckt das jemand auf in LV und DAFV? #q#q#q
> Aufwachen!!!!


Nein ...warum auch ?

Es ist zu spät ... lehne dich zurück und schaue zu wie unser Hobby ....durch unsere Vertreter zerstört wird.

Sehe zu ... wie Politiker und Z-Lobbyisten mit der 30 jährigen Gehirnwäsche es schaffen den deutschen, entmündigten Angler zum reinen Bachflohkrebsbeobachter mutieren zu lassen. Alles andere wäre ja Fischschwarzmarkthandel.

 Und ich wette.... morgen schreiben hier wieder welche .... neue Zeiten und richtig so ..... aber was soll es - wir haben es nicht besser verdient.

Der deutsche "normalo" Angler ist so obrigkeitshörig - das es gar nicht anders sein kann, wenn ein Vereinsvorstand sagt -> alles gut -> das er noch über die Currywurst hinausschaut. Klar er geht auch davon aus, dass die wissen was sie tun. Leider denken die es auch.

Nur ab der LV Ebene geht es nicht mehr um Angler. Da geht es nur noch um ihre Beiträge. Ansonsten wird "dicke Hose" mit Umweltschutz gemacht und die Basis wird über die Klinge geschickt.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> 
> Bitte jetzt nicht Off-Topic |supergri.
> 
> ...




Richtig !!!


Angefangen beim Bundesverband der seine Ansichten / Vorstellungen / Direktiven in die Landesverbände zur Umsetzung weiter leitet.
Weiter geht es dann von den Landesverbänden in die angeschlossenen Vereine.
In den Vereinen wird dann dieser Murks an die Angler weiter gereicht und man hat sich dem zu fügen.


Mittlerweile leben wir im Jahre 2018, wenn ich mir manche Vereine  anschaue dann leben die immer noch zum Teil in den 1980 er Jahren.


Zudem kommen noch diverse Verbote über die Jahrzehnte entweder vom Gesetzgeber oder dem BV oder in den LVs oder eine Mischung aus diesen.



Wenn auf Dauer bezüglich des Dorsches nicht aufgepasst wird, dann wird diese Fischart eines Tages nicht mehr gefangen werden können / bzw. dürfen. ( Nordamerika war ja schon mal kurz davor als Beispiel )

Dann waren bestimmt hier bei uns die Angler schuld, weil die großen Schiffe mit den großen Netzen so etwas ja nie schaffen können. Echt lachhaft, wie die sich das alles zu recht drehen, die Wirklichkeit ausser acht lassen und scheinbar nen Sündenbock gefunden haben, hauptsache sie können erstmal noch weiter Profit machen. Dieser Profit kennt irgendwann sein Ende.



Da kann man nicht mehr bei ruhig bleiben bei solchen Lügen.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hallo Flussangler,

nein, das sehe ich anders.

Wir haben in D keine eigene Identität. Wir haben diese mit der teilweise gerechtfertigten Kritik von Drossè in den 70iger Jahren nach und nach völlig devot und als Angler mit dem eigenen Gewässer beschäftigt aufgegeben.

Der Dorsch ist erst der Anfang ... es wird noch viel schlimmer kommen. Auch sehe ich das Spiel von BV-> LV -> Verein anders.... weil hier zwei Dinge in D vermischt werden. Bewirtschafter & Angler. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist es völlig nachvollziehbar ..... das ab der Vereinsebene, wenn es in Lobby und Politik geht - der Bewirtsschafterzweig ( und damit auch die Hang zum Naturschutz und die Bewertung von anderen Bewirtschaftern) immer mehr im Focus steht.

 Nur unter dem Strich - was bleibt uns Anglern -> wir sind Kriminelle.

*Und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: Die BV und LV wollten uns Angler doch repräsentieren - das Ergebnis 2018 : Wer mehr als 3/5 Dorsche fangen will - der ist Kriminell.*

*Und bitte nicht jetzt kommen, dass hat sich jemand ausgedacht - sondern das ist von unseren unfähigen Vertretern hart erarbeitet worden.
*


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass derjenige der auf Dorsch angelt als grundsätzlich kriminell eingeordnet wird, da ihm unterstellt wird, dass er sich nicht ans Limit halten wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass derjenige der auf Dorsch angelt als grundsätzlich kriminell eingeordnet wird, da ihm unterstellt wird, dass er sich nicht ans Limit halten wird.




Nein, das ist doch nur ein neues Argument, um den Anglern die Quote wegzunehmen und der Fischerei zugeben.

Die neuen Kontrollen sollen doch auch nur zwei Zwecke erfüllen:

1. Angler abschrecken, damit weniger Angler kommen und somit weniger Dorsch gefangen wird
2. Aufzeigen, dass sich die Zahl der Angler, die gegen das Baglimit verstoßen, erhöht hat. Daraus lässt sich dann hochrechnen, wie viel Dorsch wir mehr entnommen haben, als die 1754 Tonnen, weil sich X Prozent nicht an das Baglimit hält. So kann man dann das Baglimit weiter reduzieren.


Eine kurze Anmerkung zum DAFV. Warum kümmern die sich eigentlich jetzt um das Baglimit? Welche Ziele hat der DAFV beim Baglimit, also welche Forderung genau? Die kann ich aus der Veröffentlichung leider nicht erkennen. 

Ich denke wir haben bereits im September 2017 gezeigt, wie sich die Anglerfänge (rückläufig) entwickeln. 

https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxA

Da hat der DAFV geschwiegen, obwohl wir darauf hingewiesen haben. Hätte man da bereits unsere Forderung unterstützt, gerne auch gemeinsam mit den Dänen, hätte die Politik damals schon Gegenwind bekommen. Ja, es wurde mit dem Kuschelkurs und dem Schweigen der Angelverbände der Politik leicht gemacht. Und jetzt meint man mit ein oder zwei Kaffeerunden das gerade biegen zu können. Sorry, ich kann nicht glauben, dass die sich ernsthaft für eine Erhöhung einsetzen. In meinen Augen ist das nur eine "Pflichtnummer", um gegen Anglerdemo anzustinken. Schade, dass sie zudem andere Ziele verfolgen und nicht für eine Abschaffung des Baglimit stehen! Im Gegenteil, mit den neuen vom DAFV gemäß Resolution geforderten Einschränkungen, zerstören sie endgültig den Angeltourismus. 

In meinen Augen ist die PM eine reine PR Nummer!

Ich habe ja jetzt eine Nacht darüber geschlafen und meine gestrigen Gedanken versucht ein wenig abzumildern. Wollte keine Sperre und keine Anzeige riskieren .

Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich denke, dass bei der Frage, welches Baglimit der DAFV fordert, Frau Dr. ihre rote Handtasche hochhält und fragt "Was meinen sie, wie viele Dorsche passen in mein red bag? Welches Limit hat diese Tasche?"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Angler-Baglimit-muss-weg


Deutliche Worte, oder?


----------



## Fruehling (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxA



Neun Monate online, keine 3000 Zugriffe insgesamt, keine 10 pro Tag - was stimmt da eigentlich nicht?

Andere Zahlen: Von knapp 4 Millionen Anglern haben gerade mal rund 0,075% dieses sicher mit viel Liebe und Enthusiasmus produzierte Video gesehen!

Ich persönlich würde die noch verbleibende Zeit mit meinen Kids am Wasser verbringen, anstatt mich weiter demütigen zu lassen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und wenn ich mir das Video alleine anschauen muss, werde ich weiter machen! Lieber 10 Angler pro Tag erreichen, als vor dem PC sitzen und kritisieren...

Übrigens kommen da noch direkte 5500 Aufrufe bei Facebook hinzu. 

Natürlich ist das ausbaufähig, keine Frage. Aber immer noch besser, als nichts zu tun!


----------



## Fruehling (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Natürlich ist das ausbaufähig, keine Frage....




Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, welche Schundwerbung man mittlerweile von jedem (Angel-)Online-Versender bekommt, besteht in Zukunft vielleicht die Möglichkeit, solchen Sendungen einen Zettel beizulegen, der ungefähr so aussieht!


Nur mal als Idee...


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Offensichtlich ist die Situation bzgl. des Dorschs folgende:

Es gibt Freizeitangler und Berufsfischer.

Berufsfischer unterscheiden sich dann noch in der Größe Ihres Fanggerätes bzw. dessen max. Ausbeute (in Bezug auf Dorsch z.B. nur ein paar Kilo pro Tag aus dem Stellnetz bis zu zig Tonnen aus dem Schleppnetz).

Keiner wird ernsthaft in Frage stellen, dass das Fangen von Fisch mit der Handangel durch den Freizeitangler die umweltverträglichste und für den Fisch am wenigsten qualvolle Methode ist, ihn zu fangen. Außerdem kann er nur einzelne Exemplare eines Schwarms entnehmen und nicht den ganzen.

Schleppnetzfischerei und auch allgemein die Fischerei mit großen Netzen zerstören die Umwelt und lassen den gefangenen Fisch qualvoll verenden. Er erstickt oder wird zerquetscht.

Aus umweltpolitischer und auch aus Sicht des Tierschutzes ist der Freizeitangler also das geringere Übel.

Der Freizeitangler kauft sich teures Equipment, um seinen Fisch zu fangen. Die Angelausrüster setzen pro Jahr zig Millionen Euros um.

Die Berufsfischer können, wenn sie ihren Fang nicht selber vermarkten, nur 1 € pro Kilo Dorsch von Ihrem Großhändler bekommen, wenn überhaupt.

Hier im Forum wurden bereits glaubhafte Zahlen zusammengestellt, die, vorausgesetzt sie stimmen, belegen, dass der Umsatz mit Dorsch durch die Berufsfischerei ein Bruchteil des Umsatzes ist, den ein Freitzeitangler pro Kilogramm gefangenen Dorsch erzeugt.

Aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht ist der Freitzeitangler also der "ergiebigere" Verwerter des Dorschs.

Nun ist es aber offensichtlich, dass die Lobby der Fischindustrie so dermaßen stark ist, dass es ihr leicht fällt, den Politikern die absurdesten Ideen und Argumente in den Mund zu legen, um den Konkurrenten "Freizeitangler" auszustechen. Das offensichtliche Ziel ist es, dass kein anderer von der Ressource Fisch profitieren darf, als die Fischindustrie!

Von einer Lobby der Angelausrüsterindustrie habe ich eigentlich noch nix wahrgenommen.

Ok, wir wollen den Fisch fangen. Aber es muss doch genauso im Interesse der Angelausrüsterindustrie (Abu, Balzer, Cormoran, Daiwa, Pure Fishing, Svendsen Sport, DAM, usw.) sein, dass wir weiter fangen dürfen und weiterhin ihr Equipment kaufen.

Wenn Birger Domeyer eine neue Abu Rocksweeper bei Youtube vorstellt, schauen sich das 18.000 Leute an, das Anglerdemo-Video nur 2.900??? Warum machen denn diese Hersteller nicht gemeinsam Front gegen Politik, Berufsfischer und Tierrechtler. Sie haben doch in der Vergangenheit letztendlich finanziell von den Anglern erheblich profitiert und müssten doch ein Interesse haben, dies auch in Zukunft tun zu können.
Ein paar TV-Spots, bei Youtube, Online-Medien, Dokus... verdammt, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein. Und genauso die Angelzeitschriften. Matze Koch mit seiner: "Abstimmung im Bundestag zur Peta - Das könnt IHR tun!", 32.500 Leute in weniger als einem Monat.

Weniger Angler, weniger Abonnenten, ganz einfache Rechnung.

Wenn von Forderungen geredet wird, mit denen in Verhandlungen gegangen wird, die etwas höher sein müssen, damit man Raum für Kompromisse hat, dann fordert doch mal das: 

"Verbot von Schleppnetzfischerei, Verbot von Fischtrawlern (Schiffe über einer gewissen Größe), Fangverbotszonen für Berufsfischer, 3-jähriges Fangverbot von Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee für die Berufsfischerei" bei gleichzeitiger Aufhebung des Dorsch-Bag-Limits!

Da hätte man dann Raum für Kompromisse...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, welche Schundwerbung man mittlerweile von jedem (Angel-)Online-Versender bekommt, besteht in Zukunft vielleicht die Möglichkeit, solchen Sendungen einen Zettel beizulegen, der ungefähr so aussieht!
> 
> 
> Nur mal als Idee...



Danke für die Idee!

Wir haben ja viele Händler und Hersteller angeschrieben und die Resonanz hielt sich tatsächlich in Grenzen. Wenige positive Ausnahmen (ich möchte jetzt keine Aufzählung starten, um niemanden aus versehen zu vergessen), aber ansonsten eher sehr verhalten. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich denke, alle glauben weiterhin, dass es unser Hobby immer geben wird. Ja, kann sein, muss aber nicht!



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht ist der Freitzeitangler also der "ergiebigere" Verwerter des Dorschs.



Unbestritten, doch frag mal die Politik. Klare Aussage, dass niemand bevorzugt wird und es eine Verteilungsgerechtigkeit gibt. Ist klar...



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wenn Birger Domeyer eine neue Abu Rocksweeper bei Youtube vorstellt,  schauen sich das 18.000 Leute an, das Anglerdemo-Video nur 2.900???  (....)Matze Koch mit seiner: "Abstimmung im Bundestag zur Peta - Das könnt IHR tun!", 32.500 Leute in weniger als einem Monat.
> 
> Weniger Angler, weniger Abonnenten, ganz einfache Rechnung.



Frag doch mal einen Youtuber oder "Promi", warum die so zurückhaltend sind? Warum die nicht unterstützen? Ich möchte mich dazu nicht äußern, bettle aber auch niemanden hinterher!



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wenn von Forderungen geredet wird, mit denen in Verhandlungen gegangen  wird, die etwas höher sein müssen, damit man Raum für Kompromisse hat,  dann fordert doch mal das:
> 
> "Verbot von Schleppnetzfischerei, Verbot von Fischtrawlern (Schiffe über  einer gewissen Größe), Fangverbotszonen für Berufsfischer, 3-jähriges  Fangverbot von Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee für die Berufsfischerei"  bei gleichzeitiger Aufhebung des Dorsch-Bag-Limits!
> 
> Da hätte man dann Raum für Kompromisse...



Solche Forderungen bringen uns nicht weiter! Ähnliche Forderungen stellt ja u.a. auch der WWF, alles ohne Erfolg. Wir möchten auch nicht die regionalen Fischer angreifen, denn die kämpfen auch ums Überleben und sind genauso Opfer der EU. Im Gegenteil, die möchten wir genauso in den Häfen an der Ostseeküste sehen wie die Hochseeangelschiffe. 

Wir fordern eine faire Behandlung der Freizeitfischerei durch die Politik und es ist die verdammte Aufgabe der EU Lösungen für alle Beteiligten zu schaffen und keine Entscheidungen aufgrund von Lobbyismus zu treffen. Doch anscheinend sind wir dichter an einer Bananenrepubkli, als wir alle uns das vorstellen können. Das wird immer deutlicher.

Bereits 2015 haben wir gewarnt, dass ein Baglimit nicht den Beständen zugute kommt. Das zeigt sich heute mehr als deutlich und dennoch gibt es ja immer noch viele Angler (und Verbände!) die neue und zusätzliche Einschränkungen fordern. Was willst Du denn da noch machen? Mit der Keule loslaufen oder mit Panzern nach Berlin und Brüssel fahren? Ich denke das ist keine Lösung . 

Wir sollten uns einfach mal fragen, warum das so ist und warum wir Angler das zulassen. Warum die Angelmedien nicht einfach mal das Thema intensiver angehen. Warum gibt es keine Interviews mit den zuständigen Entscheidern in der EU und im BMEL? Und dann nicht nur an der Oberfläche kratzen...

 Die Fakten zum Baglimit liegen doch vor, ICES hat es veröffentlicht. Der DAFV verlässt sich auf das Wort eines "Sachbearbeiters" aus dem BMEL. Ja und? Der hat jetzt erst einmal Ruhe vor den Anglern und wenn die Entscheidung einmal mehr gegen uns gefallen ist, was dann? Dann schreibt man "Böse EU" und fertig. Man hat ja "alles versucht". Kritik gibt es an dieser Vorgehensweise doch eh nicht von den Mitgliedsverbänden. Deshalb meine Anmerkung, dass alles vom DAFV zum Baglimit ausschließlich PR-Arbeit ist und kein ernsthafter Versuch etwas zu verändern oder gar zu bewegen.

Um mich zu überzeugen, muss da einfach mehr kommen!


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Vielleicht müssen solche Forderungen dann eben durchgeklagt werden...

Wenigstens Eisele scheint ja den Ernst erkannt zu haben, aber ist wahrscheinlich schon so sehr angeschlagen, dass er sich auch keine Anti-Bag-Limit-Marketing-Maßnahmen mehr leisten kann. (https://ruteundrolle.de/2017/08/18/angelverbote-in-nord-und-ostsee-interview-mit-michael-eisele/ und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQHs4NmwQGY, 28 Aufrufe... traurig, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAf_MEjruSo, 34 Aufrufe, ebenso)

Vielleicht sollte man seine Kaufentscheidungen für neues Angelequipment auch davon abhängig machen...

Apropos Klage! Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Klage von Anglerdemo gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Februar aus? Wie lange wird sich das Gericht Zeit lassen? Gibt es schon Termine? 4 Monate rum, Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig arg überlastet?


----------



## Wollebre (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

_Apropos Klage! Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Klage von Anglerdemo gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Februar aus? Wie lange wird sich das Gericht Zeit lassen? Gibt es schon Termine? 4 Monate rum, Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig arg überlastet?
_

Wenn ich das Urteil im Anhang lese, stelle ich mir die Frage ob deutsche Politiker überhaupt solche Verbote aussprechen dürfen. Wenn nicht, wäre ein deutsches Gericht wohl der falsche Ansprechpartner. Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler bei den Gerichtsinstanzen???


----------



## smithie (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist doch nur ein neues Argument, um den Anglern die Quote wegzunehmen und der Fischerei zugeben.
> 
> Die neuen Kontrollen sollen doch auch nur zwei Zwecke erfüllen:
> 
> ...




Wenn man das weiterdenkt kommt man mittelfristig auch an den Punkt, wo die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch einen immer kleineren gesamtwirtschaftlichen Teil ausmacht, wenn sie weiter mit solchen Mitteln torpediert wird.


Wenn es dann soweit ist und der Anteil "klein genug" (aus Sicht der Gegner) ist, kann man sie auch gleich ganz abschaffen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn man das weiterdenkt kommt man mittelfristig auch an den Punkt, wo die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch einen immer kleineren gesamtwirtschaftlichen Teil ausmacht, wenn sie weiter mit solchen Mitteln torpediert wird.
> 
> 
> Wenn es dann soweit ist und der Anteil "klein genug" (aus Sicht der Gegner) ist, kann man sie auch gleich ganz abschaffen...




Du verstehst mich! Jetzt könnte man auch wieder "2025" schreiben #6


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Und dass es anno 2016 tönte, "Angler fangen gleich viel wie die anderen", hat man bis dahin wider vergessen. Wäre das selbe Muster.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Apropos Klage! Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Klage von Anglerdemo gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Februar aus? Wie lange wird sich das Gericht Zeit lassen? Gibt es schon Termine? 4 Monate rum, Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig arg überlastet?



Wir haben ja bereits im März darüber berichtet, dass das VG Schleswig unsere Klage an das VG Köln verwiesen hat.

www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4811916&postcount=712

Alles weitere läuft im Hintergrund und wir werden zeitnah berichten!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Und dass es anno 2016 tönte, "Angler fangen gleich viel wie die anderen", hat man bis dahin wider vergessen. Wäre das selbe Muster.




Davon will man doch jetzt schon nichts mehr wissen...#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/incoming/article214605407/Hochseeangeln-droht-das-Aus.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich diesen Blödsinn noch posten soll!

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...wissenschaft-politik-und-dafv-einig-aber.html

Die verstehen es einfach nicht! Es kann nur heißen "Das Baglimit muss weg"! 

Ja, am 07. April haben wir bereits gemeldet, dass das Baglimit trotz Erholung der Dorschbestände auch in 2019 bestehen bleiben soll. Jetzt scheint es auch beim DAFV angekommen zu sein. Im April wurde unsere Meldung noch als Blödsinn abgetan- und jetzt? Die Überschrift finde ich auch klasse. Wissenschaft, Politik und DAFV einig- worüber denn? Über eine"gleichberechtigte Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits zu einer Erhöhung der Quoten für die Berufsfischerei"? Verstehe ich nicht! Meinen die demnach, wenn die Fischer eine Verdoppelung der Quoten erhalten, bekommen wir eine (theoretische) Verdoppelung der Tagesfangmenge? Oder auf Quoten bezogen, also 1000 Tonnen mehr für die Fischer = 1000 Tonnen mehr für die Angler? Ob die da mit Wissenschaft und Politik drüber gesprochen haben? Ich vermute da hat man sich auf die "Gleichberechtigung" geeinigt...

Dieser Brief ist auch schön!

https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/referate/europa/2018_07_19_Bag-Limit_Anschreiben_JK.pdf

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, die Verbände würden sich nur um den Naturschutz kümmern und nicht versuchen für uns Angler etwas zu bewegen. Das geht doch eh nach hinten los. Ich habe gerade vor kurzem geschrieben, dass sich die Verbände nur durch "Anglerdeo" bewegen- leider zum Nachteil von uns Anglern. Alles andere hätte mich auch überrascht. Letzte Woche wurde ich auf Fehmarn gefragt, warum der DAFV uns gar nicht öffentlich angreift. Ich habe geantwortet "weil die unsere Arbeit und uns Angler auf anderer Ebene sabotieren". Das ist wieder ein Beispiel für diese "Sabotage". 

Ja, jetzt haben die mich bald weichgeklopft und ich schmeisse das Handtuch. Wir haben gerade ein Video abgedreht, liegt bei der Agentur zur letzten Bearbeitung und kann dann jetzt so in die Tonne! 

Dann kommt dieser geile Satz auch noch _"Wir  freuen  uns  sehr,  dass  die  Schonung  des  Dorsches  Erfolg  gehabt  hat  und  die Bestandsentwicklungen  des  Dorsches  in  der  westlichen  Ostsee  positiv  verläuft."_ Falls der DAFV hier mitliest- die Erholung des Dorschbestandes hängt ausschließlich mit dem 2016'er Jahrgang zusammen, das Baglimit wirde erst 2017 eingeführt und hat somit NICHTS mit der Erholung zu tun. Im Gegenteil- mit diesem Satz spielen die der Politik auch noch den Ball zu, dass das Baglimit ein Erfolg ist/ war, obwohl es einen Scheixx mit der Erholung zu tun hat. Sind die wirklich so naiv oder machen die das mit Absicht, um den Angeltourismus weiter zu schädigen?

Natürlich auch wieder der Verweis auf die Resolution (Agenda 45-0-10) aus 2016, also neue und zusätzliche Einschränkungen nur für deutsche Angler zu den europäischen Regulierungen....

Übrigens haben wir schon letztes Jahr erkannt und darauf hingewiesen, dass Angler die 1754 Tonnen weder in 2017 noch in 2018 erreichen werden. Endlich hat es der DAFV auch verstanden. Hätte man und bereits 2017 hier unterstützt und unsere Zahlen ernst genommen, hätten wir gemeinsam für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit kämpfen können. Selbst Thünen fand unsere Zahlen und Rechnungen damals schon gut


----------



## smithie (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich diesen Blödsinn noch posten soll!


Ja bitte, Lars!
Mitbekommen wirst Du es so und so - und für Dich behalten macht es auch nicht leichter zu ertragen...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann kommt dieser geile Satz auch noch _"Wir  freuen  uns  sehr,  dass  die  Schonung  des  Dorsches  Erfolg  gehabt  hat  und  die Bestandsentwicklungen  des  Dorsches  in  der  westlichen  Ostsee  positiv  verläuft."_ Falls der DAFV hier mitliest- die Erholung des Dorschbestandes hängt ausschließlich mit dem 2016'er Jahrgang zusammen, das Baglimit wirde erst 2017 eingeführt und hat somit NICHTS mit der Erholung zu tun. Im Gegenteil- mit diesem Satz spielen die der Politik auch noch den Ball zu, dass das Baglimit ein Erfolg ist/ war, obwohl es einen Scheixx mit der Erholung zu tun hat. Sind die wirklich so naiv oder machen die das mit Absicht, um den Angeltourismus weiter zu schädigen?





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir schon letztes Jahr erkannt und darauf hingewiesen, dass Angler die 1754 Tonnen weder in 2017 noch in 2018 erreichen werden. Endlich hat es der DAFV auch verstanden. Hätte man und bereits 2017 hier unterstützt und unsere Zahlen ernst genommen, hätten wir gemeinsam für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit kämpfen können. Selbst Thünen fand unsere Zahlen und Rechnungen damals schon gut


 Ich bin echt sprachlos bei den beiden Punkten.
Ich nehme an, der DAFV äußert sich Dir/Anglerdemo gegenüber nicht dazu, warum sie das machen?


Kann da nicht die Anglerboard Redaktion nochmal nachhaken, warum der DAFV wissentlich lügt (Bag Limit hat mit 2016er Erholung des Dorschbestandes, die für die Quotierung herangezogen wird, zu tun) bzw. Vorschläge macht, welche die Angler weiter beschneiden?



Ich fürchte die Antwort zu kennen, will es aber irgendwie nicht glauben...


----------



## punkarpfen (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Hi, es kommen ja eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten in Frage: 
1. Unwissenheit
2. Böse Absicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Ich schreibe weiterhin nicht was ich glaube. 

Aber der nachfolgende Satz ist auch wieder zu schön "_Neben einer drohenden Schließung des kommerziellen Fangs von westlichen Hering..."_. Eine tolle Interpretation- denn die Wissenschaft schreibt im ICES Advice bei "Catch 2019" eine "ZERO". Ich kann daraus nicht erkennen, dass wir Angler trotzdem fangen dürfen, denn Anglerfänge sind bei der Berechnung des SSB nicht berücksichtigt. Aber eventuell hat denen da ja wieder irgendein Sachbearbeiter beim Kaffee erzählt- und dann muss das ja auch so sein... Ich ahne das da etwas auf uns zukommt (und ich ahne nicht ohne (Hinter-) Grund)...

Übrigens sind manche "Sachbearbeiter" auch gar nicht so glücklich darüber, dass es Anglerdemo gibt. Aber auch dazu bei Zeiten mal mehr und dann sicherlich auch offiziell...


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Zero - |uhoh:

Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass irgendwo versteckt Informationen /Ziele veröffentlicht werden- in der Hoffnung, dass es überlesen oder im Zusammenhang fehlinterpretiert wird - nur um zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt sagen zu können:

Das wurde doch schon dannen und dann publiziert- wir haben mit offenen Karten gespielt, warum habt ihr nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt reagiert/interveniert? Jetzt können wir das nicht mehr beeinflussen/ zurücknehmen....

Ich hör die Nachtigall nicht nur trapsen - das Viech trampelt, als hätte es Spingerstiefel an! #d


----------



## gründler (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Dorsch und Verbote für Angler*

Nicht nur Hering und die Ostsee....wird hier noch in Zukunft schöne Streitthemen geben....von Nord nach Süd und West und Ost....


|wavey:


----------

